# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 18



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care  

Natasha x


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all, I have just had my first cycle of IVF, negative result. I am trying to make sense of it all - have not had an appointment with a doc to discuss things yet and don't know whether or not we should take one. Have another go in 6 months and DH is keen that we should relax and be nice to ourselves as all we have thought about this year is this. 

Was wondering what others do at this point? Is there any point in raking over the coals of a failed cycle or should you conserve energy and save questions for next time? 

To be honest I was very surprised it did not work and was on a wave of positivity until about 3 days after transfer when I just felt this sagging sadness start to drag me down. Was this just my mind playing tricks or was it my body telling me it had not worked? I had a good response, 10 eggs and 3 embryos, of which 2 were grade 2 and were put back. The embryologist did say on the day of transfer that of the 10 eggs, 4 were not capable of being fert as they were not mature enough, and 3 were not properly fert because more than one sperm may have gone for them or something. But when I got my result the nurse kept going on about a low fert rate and seemed to tie this to the failure to implant. I don't understand as they would only put back 2 anyway and that's what we got. Plus out of the 10 eggs only 6 were capable of being fert, and they expect to see half of these work, which we got. So why is she implying this was a low rate? 

Sorry for so many questions, I am just new to this site and trying to make sense of things, so any help appreciated.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi woodstock & welcome to FF 

As you're finding the website difficult to navigate, why don't you take a look on the Introductions & Starting Out board which is where you can post a little bit about yourself and chat to other new members...click on this link to take you straight there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

On that board, you will also find a thread entitled New Members FAQs which should hopefully answer some of your questions about the website and where to post, where to find things etc...click on this link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

and another called So you've registered on FF, what next ?....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

You may also find this thread, on the ICSI board, called Questions for a follow-up consultation, of use for when you have you appt with your consultant to discuss your previous treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Hope that helps a little but if you have any questions then feel free to send me a PM (personal message)...just click on the little green scroll icon on the left hand side, underneath my picture...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi All,

That is me back on the zoladex for 3 months.

Was supposed to have next cycle in January but got a cancellation for October so not long now!

Going on hols in a couple of weeks so i am sure the time will fly in til I am back on the rollercoaster from hell!

Good luck to all who are going through tx just now.

Fiona


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good Luck Fiona

Have a fab holiday - you deserve it!!

Neave
xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Welcome Woodstock - sorry that your treatment wasn't successful this time x  I'm a newbie to all this but there are ladies on here who'll be able to give you far more info than me xx

FionaM - good luck for October xx

Donna - hope you're doing ok and going daft by any symptoms xx

Neave - Hi my November cycle buddy xx

Kirsty - good to hear from you and hope you had nice time in France x

ScotsFi - wow you don't do things by half do you!?   Least you've got things to kept you busy!  Hope the scan goes well on Wednesday and your flat sells quickly xx

Jayne - hope you had a good weekend to end your holiday.  ~I'll mind and ask Stuart about his new ring on Saturday! 

Maz - hope you;re doing ok and fingers crossed for EC on Wednesday xx

Jo - hope you had a good weekend catching up with all your family & friends xx

Jannie - hope you;re doing ok and got your feet up & relaxing!

Yvonne - Wow I'm impressed with your early start at the gym on Friday!  I  hope some of your exercise vibes rub off on me...I've not been out for a run in nearly a fortnight! 

I've had a pretty quiet weekend.  I ended up having to come home from work on Friday due to AF being so heavy   and I missed my night out.  Things seemed to have calmed down now thankfully.
Today was my wee kittens, well now cats, birthday....and me being such a saddo bought them cards & pressies!     I'd never been an animal person but these 2 furry beings have helped me so much over the last year that I can't thank them enough....yes I know I'm being a sap! 

Take care all 
L xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Finbarina Honey

Hope you are well?

Are you ready for November, I am really nervous now - it's not that far away.

Trying to cut down on the amount of tea I drink, I love Peppermint tea - thats my new thing, as well as trying to shift the extra stone in weight as worried they will not proceed unless I get rid of it. As I was told that it would be better if I could loose it.

Attending Scottish slimmers, so thats my new hobby, analysing everything I eat - seriously its a good diet - its quite easy and I can have ny kitkat every night!!

Have you been to EFREC again recently?

Neave
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

another quickie sorry

hi minxy how are you doing hon??

welcome woodstock this is a great support thread i have been on this thread a couple of years and they cant get rid of me   sorry ivf didnt work first time, fingers crossed for next time

finbarina sorry af heavy hon and you missed night out, give kitties a birthday kiss. I have 2 bunnies they are my substitute kids and always will be although am sad for them that i havent had as much time to play with them the last few months 

ok have to run will try and keep up

kirsty x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Neave

I'm really not ready for November at all!    I've been for counselling a couple of time to help sort out my head and got another appointment for the beginning of October to give me something to focus on.  I think my head is getting there but my body had decide to go haywire    

Well done on the weight loss so far.  I've been trying to tone up but I've had a cold for the past week so my running has gone by the wayside...need to get back into the habit.

I was last at the clinic in June for an appointment to go through what happens and for Scott's sample...but I must admit that I really didn't take much in.  I've got to phone in October when AF appears and will take it from there.

Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Glad you are well.

Its hard trying to motivate yourself into excersice I should know!

Hope the counselling is working out for you. I think it helps to talk to a third party.

My husband, Tim had to attend the hospital in June to give a sample he was mortified he had to deliver to order. He He.

I have to phone October to advise of period date etc etc.

Last time I was there I had another 100 forms to fill in.... I hate forms!!!

Nx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello girls 

Wow - I go away for a week and you chat so much you've got a new thread! Going to have a quick me post and will catch up with personals later in the week.

Had a fab holiday  , although could have done with another week.  Was really hot - in the 30's most of the week, so didn't do much apart from lie of the beach and read 3 books.  Well apart from eating and drinking too much - haven't dared to get on the scales yet.  I'm really impressed with all the dieting and exercising going - well done girls.

Me and DH had a drunken row on hols about the whole IF thing.  DH is still feeling guilty, due to his IF, and blames himself for everything - was even blaming himself for the m/c! Think he's also a bit jealous that I spend too much time on here getting support from you guys, and feels he's not got anywhere to get support from.  Think he just feels so useless through the txt process sometimes too - although there is no way I could got through things without him - he's done all my injections for me!!  Anyway, we managed to talk (and cry) our way through things, with lots of cuddles, and he's feeling a lot better about things.  I've also let him read the thread and talked about you guys, so hopefully he understands how much of a support this is for me.  We've got a counselling session booked in a couple of weeks, so hopefully that'll help too.  

So we had everything sorted and the next day I got a call from Laura saying they'd had a cancellation, and did I want to start treatment in Sept!   I nearly fell off my deck chair - was on the beach at the time!  We talked it through over night, and called back to say yes!  It wasn't until I put the phone down did I remember that my A/F is due this week, so would be starting txt this soon!  Been having a slight wobble just in case its a bit soon, but at the same time, I just want to get on with it, and at least I'm not stressing about it for weeks beforehand - which is when I usually get myself in a state.

Anyone else been in this situation?  Any advice to offer?  Worried about all the extra weight I've put on since the m/c and hols, etc.  Was hoping to start diet and exercise regime when I got back for next cycle, but looks like I'm going straight into it.

I'll catch up with everyone properly later - off to bed before starting back to work tomorrow - on my birthday! - well planned Eh?! 

Sending you all a big  , and lot so      to Jannie, Maz, Donna Jo-edin & trixybelle.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dawn

Sorry to hear you had a barny on holidays, but by the sounds of it, it done you both the world of good and brought all fears to the front. 

As I said previously think talking to athird party helps to get 'stuff' out.

Bet you are so excited about starting early, if you have put a bit of weight on - dont think there is any cause for concern (see jo-edin post on part 17, towards the end of the thread)

Good luck, keep us posted and happy birthday for tomoz.


Neave
xxxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just a real quick check in from me to say hello to you all, wish everyone well and say thanks to everyone who replied to my last message and question (Donna, Maz and Jayne - hope I haven't forgotten anyone). Been having a really hectic weekend but also trying to keep up with everyone's news. Hope you are staying positive Maz and those follies really improve over the next few days    
If I'm right Donna is also testing soon, so really hope it's your turn this time    

Sorry I've not got more time for personals but I'm off to spend some time with DP   We were out with my parents all day yesterday then had them over for dinner, so been a bit lazy today on the whole today. Took a trip into Edinburgh, which seems busier than ever this festival   I'm having a spa day tomorrow with my Mum too, all part of my master plan to be as relaxed as possible during treatment   I can also highly recommend the Natal Hypnotherapy CDs to anyone else planning or starting treatment.

Anyway, enough about me, hope you are all well and I'll try and come back on for more personals in the next couple of days!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Elaine 

You seem  to have had a great weekend.

I am sooo jealous of your planned spa day.

Where do you buy the natal hypnotherapy CD's?

Cheers

NX


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their warm welcome to this thread.  Its helpful to know there is support out there and hope to provide the same in return.  

Its interesting to read that you are all going through similar, though of course I wish you all didnt have to go through it.  Sorry if I cant name names yet (or lack of personals) but have been reading so much am confusing myself.  

Weight loss seems to be a common issue, as if we dont have enough pressure on us.  

Dawn, I can relate, DH is blaming himself too and I'm so frustrated he wont chat about it.  I feel I sometimes dont know what to do for the best to help him.  We've been rowing a bit and I think its just the stress of it and not knowing what to do for the best as its so unlike us.  We're also at the stage where I think we should tell people and he's not sure, so far we havent told a soul and its beginning to get to me.  I think its just coz us women like a good blether to put things to right.  I think this whole business has highlighted the difference btwn men and women to me more than anything else has ever done!

So hope you all had a good weekend and here's to a good week ahead.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Chook

I am still trying to catch up with personal, so Hi!!

This is a fab place to get help and advice and you know other people are going through the same thing.

Stay positive 

Nxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Running late for work but wanted to say to Dawn

  

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there

Just checking in quickly - looks like I have a lot to catch up on!  Just a quick clarification on the weight loss thing in case I have confused anyone!!  I am basicially at the top end of the BMI window.  The doctor suggested I should lose some weight - which was definitely the right advice.  He casually suggested 2 stone as he left the room and also put this in his letter to my GP.  When I saw the nurse shortly after she was kind enough to suggest that 2 stone might be a bit unrealistic in the short time scale I had and to try my best but not get too worked up about it since the weight I was at would still be fine for treatment.  Think I have managed about half a stone.  Just wanted to clarify in case people have misinterpreted my post as I guess if I had been over the top limit by 2 stone then they would have been a lot more strict with me.  As I say I didn't actually get weighed the other day but guess they could still do so before I start stimms??  Either way, if there is any doubt I would just make sure you know exactly the situation that is required for you...

PS loving the sound the Slimming World diet including Kit Kats!  

Will post some more later - need to do some work!!  xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh dear - back again - with not much work been done since earlier on!!

So much happening on here just now - will do my best to keep up although a bit more tricky than normal with the new page!!

First up - Donna and Jannie - hope you 2 are hanging on in there and not going too nuts during the 2WW.  Thinking of you both lots and wishing you all the best.

Maz - hope your follies have been fattening up nicely over the weekend and that you had a good scan today.  Must be so hard not to worry but I guess I keep remembering what Dr Raja said to me.  They work with what they have - we just have to be as positive as we can be - and from what I can see there are people who have no success with "perfect" follies and people who have great success when they don't think there is any chance.  Just hope you are OK and that you are coping with all the stress OK.

Jambo - I just love your wedding ring story!  Thinking of all the men that decide a wedding ring isn't for them any more after 18 years of marriage so is so lovely to hear that your DH suddenly decides he wants one now!  Really like that story and hope you are loving him wearing it.  I love my DH in his!

Dawn - great news your cycle has been brought forward!  Happy Birthday as well! Like you say, good to get on with it I reckon and I am sure it is better not to have all the worry in the build up.  Glad you had a good holiday.  I think the whole IVF process is so hard for our men.  I honestly often feel "grateful" that it is me that has the "problem" in our partnership since I know for a fact that my DH would take it really badly if there was a male factor and I am not sure how well I would be able to reassure him in that.  It is probably a good thing that you had the argument and got it all out in the open.  I also do not know how well my DH will cope with things if this cycle doesn't work.  I am feeling pretty postitive going into it, but also definitely much more realistic now that I have been on this forum.  I also know that I will get so much support here if it does't work.  Maybe we need to set up a wee thread for the ERI DH's!! 

Chook - hope you are able to see already that there is so much good advice and support here.  Is a difficult one knowing what to tell people and who you should tell.  I have not really told many people apart from close family.  I hope you can decide best solution for you both.  

Neave - think it sounds like you are doing brilliantly with your diet!  I have done no exercise for a week because of my cold and been eating pure rubbish all weekend - not good!  Peppermint tea meant to be great.  

Fin - hope you are feeling better and had a good weekend.  

Fiona - great news you have got an earlier date too!  Back on the Zoladex - grim!! - but you are right, time will fly be now especially with a holiday in there too.  I just had my 3rd zoladex the other day so happy that is out of the way!

Woodstock - hi!  Sorry to hear of your failed cycle.  I am just on my first go and so no idea about fertilisation rates etc.  Is a tricky one... maybe DH is right that a break will do you good away from everything although I guess I would be interested to meet with the Doctor to see if there is anything you can do to improve things the next time.  Does all sound a bit complicated though since as you say it sounds like it had all worked pretty well.  Good luck with whatever you decide and with your next cycle

Not much to report from here - had a really busy weekend driving all over the place so feeling pretty knackered today but was good fun.  Off for some acupuncuture later so looking forward to that - I think!

Hi to everyone else - Elaine, Moonchild and anyone else I have missed - so busy here!  Hope all is good with you!

Jo xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

Hope you are all keeping well.

Dawn: Happy Birthday! I hope you have a really lovely time and that you get spoiled rotten!  I think that those types of conversations are tough but they really add something precious and long-lasting to a relationship.  Have you decided about the txt?  Go with your gut instinct, you know your body best.  

Donna:  Thinking of you loads, how are you feeling hun?  Am I right in thinking you are testing on wednesday?  Loads of     for you.  

Jo: It is really exciting that your txt has started!  Well done on losing half a stone.  I made the mistake of standing on the scales yesterday morning (5am pee and my defenses were down!).  It is great that you have the dummy transfer over and done with.  

Fin: AFs are a fickle beast!  Hope you are not feeling too wiped out with two so close together.  Happy purrday to your kittens!  Mine are so cute and so naughty in equal measure!  I think it will help after they are neutered.  Did yours change after the snip?

Maz: Really pleased to hear that you have more follies to work with.  I think in this game you have to take the small victories when they come, I think it is good that your body is putting all its efforts into those follies.  Of my 14 eggs only 6 were mature.  So I think yours will be getting the platinum treatment.  Go follies go!

Moonie: How are you keeping?  Been thinking of you brave lady!

Scots Fi: Good luck with first scan and hope the moving all goes really well.  Sounds wonderful!

Elaine:  Hope d/regging is going well how are you feeling?

FionaM: great news about your treatment in Oct!

Neave: Am I right in thinking you and FionaM will be cycle buddies!  

Well, I am well and truely   ! Still bloated, sore and tight stomach but think it is getting slightly better.  Now of course I feel   as I am worried this means something bad (as if it gets worse it can be because of pregnancy hormones).  Phoned the hosp to get some reassurance in a moment of weakness (there have been many!) and now they want to see me in tomorrow - which wasn't what I wanted as I just wanted to know if it could get better and I could still be pregnant. Now am panicking they will scan me and say it is all over.  See what I mean - my head is mince!!  Am supposed to be heading back to work tomorrow - need something to stop me obsessing.  Have watched 3 box sets (Scrubs x2 and One Tree Hill) and read about 5 books! 

Anyway   to everyone I have missed (welcome Chook!)- I really enjoy having lovely FFs - it is nice not to be isolated.
Love Janniexx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick  

Using my Monday off to get a kick start on cleaning the house ... and waiting for the Sky+ guy who probably will arrive any minute!! 

Dawn - there are chat threads for the DP's somewhere... I am sure!!  But yes, maybe our DP's/DH's should start an ERI support thread!!! 

As for the weight loss ... I was over the BMI limit before the last cycle in May by 4lbs, but with the detox I am doing fine and am lower than I've been in a while!  I think top BMI is 32 but not sure if that's only for NHS funded cycle? They usually weigh you on day of EC to calculate your pain killers and anaesthetics. 

 to you... and of course great news on the cancellation!!  

Neave/Fin - looks like we may be cycle buddies in November, although I am doing the FET and don't need the whole injections this time... PHEW!!

Hope everyone is doing ok ... sorry for just short message, but life will be very hectic until we go on the cruise the first week in October.   Should die down a bit in September though...  

HUGS and  to all.

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry just a quick me post coming up.... will be on for personals later.

Scan this morning wasn't doing a lot  (am sooo fed up with injecting now  ) Am down to only 6 follies now; 5 on left and 1 on right. Only got 3 good ones an 18mm and 2 x 16mm; nearest after that is 13mm. More stabbing and another scan on Wednesday with EC on Friday. Anyone ever had ERI ask them to increase dose of stimming drugs  Wondering why all my poorer response cycle buddies are on whacking doses of Menopur and I'm still plodding on with 225iu 

Feeling all a bit fed up really and just wanting this cycle over with so I can get on my holidays. Sun, sea, sand and bucket loads of red wine coming up  Had hoped for a 2 week gap between cycle and holiday but will now be testing the day before I leave 

Also need a bit of advice... have tickets for Red Hot Chili Peppers on 23rd and Kaiserchiefs on 24th (which will be 3 and 4 days post ET). Am really excited about going but DH says no we shouldn't go as I'm on 2ww and we should give embies best chance. My theory is I did everything 'right' on cycle 1 (whole 2ww off, lazing about doing bog all- apart from sister's graduation day after ET  ) and it didn't work so why bother doing all that again. Might as well just get on with things and at least the concerts will take my mind off it. What do you all think? I can see me and DH falling out about this big time 

Will be back later for proper catch up girls. Sorry for the me me me moan 

Maz x

P.S. *Dawn*-  hope you're having a fab day


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing well and had a good weekend.  We had a great one, decided to have a weekend just for us, hanging out together and having so nice lunches and glasses of wine.  It was good to have so fun for a change, both agreed that we'd forgotten what fun was while having tx.

Maz, sorry to hear you are a bit down.  I completely understand where your coming from regarding the injections but a lot of growing can take place between now and Friday so sending you loads of      to get those follies growing for you.  I'm with you on the levels of drugs with the ERI I thought the might of whacked mine up as well with me being slow response but no.  Is Menopur the same as Gonal F ?

In terms of your concerts, its a difficult one to call as I can see where your DH is coming from but I now think that lying in your bed for a week makes no difference whatsoever.  I think we would side on your side but if I was to ask my DH about it he'd probably agree with your DH.  Do you have seated tickets or standing?

Looks as if a lot of you are cycling in Nov, is anyone penicilled in for Dec?  My next one is planned for then.

Dawn, great news about Sept.  Sounds as of your barney with DH cleared the air.  Thats what happens with me and DH, it build up to a huge flight and then its forgotten about.  

Littel Wolf, impressed with the spring cleaning.  I managed to do my wardrobe not so long ago but everytime I plan to do the house I get side tracked!!

Jannie, hope you get on okay tomorrow.

Doing okay, but now becoming obsessed with CM and signs etc.  

Yvonne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there

Jannie - good to hear from you although sorry to hear of your head turning to mince!!  I really hope that your appointment at ERI is helpful tomorrow although can understand your nerves.  I hope they have good news for you whatever it is.  

Maz - sorry to hear of the slow progress.  You sound pretty fed up.  Just hope that the slow and steady approach will work for you.  Fingers crossed for a bit more activity by Wednesday and good luck on Friday.  I guess as a first timer I will be wrapping myself up in cotton wool during the 2 week wait and so I suppose I would give the concerts a miss.  But I can also see why you would want to go, and you are right would be a good distraction.  I wish I could confess to being a bit more cool - I have got a concert mid October (OK so it's Take That!) and have been wondering if this cycle were to work, whether I would still go.  I just know that I often get a bit of a panic on at concerts when your bones start to vibrate with the noise (you know what I mean?) and can't help but think that might not be the best.  Am sure that is me just being a worry merchant but that's my thoughts in any case!

Hi to Kat, Vonnie and ScotsFi  - sorry forgot to say earlier!  Nice one on the rapid house purchase Fi!  We have friends who live down by the beach in Dalgety Bay and is lovely there.  Their house has soared in value as well so think you have done well!!  Vonnie - good to hear you have been having fun - can totally relate to what you are saying that it is easy to forget to do this!

Hi to everyone else!!  Off to London tomorrow for the day so early start for me - nightmare!

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, have had a lovely day apart from having to go back to work!  So bought myself a birthday cake in the way in to share in the office!!  

Thanks too for the messages about our new situation, still not got my head around it  , but am going with our gut and going to go for the txt.  Just waiting for A/F to arrive.  Hopefully I'll have a few weeks before d/r to lose a few pounds and get a bit fitter before it all starts again.

Here goes at personals, but apologies in advance if I've missed anyone!

Jayne - hope you had a good week off, and are getting through your essay and HP?

Scots Fi - well done you for buying a new house, Dalgety Bay sounds lovely.  Lots of luck for getting your place on the market.

Jo-edin - wishing you lots of luck for your txt  .  Glad that the dummy transfers out of the way!  When do you start on d/r?  Think that's a fab idea re ERI DH thread - although I think it would be much shorter than this one, if your DH's/DP's are anything like mine.  He finds it hard enough talking to me about it, never mind talking to people over the net!!

Jannie - congrats on EC/ET and being on 2ww!  I hope your appt tomorrow sets your mind at ease, they're probably just wanting to check you over due to OHSS symptoms.  Sending you a big  , let us know how you get on.

Donna - well done you with your 8cell embies!  Keeping all toes and fingers crossed for your test on Wed, wishing you lots of luck and    

Lorna - sorry to hear you've had to put your US consult off to end of the month, but hopefully will have all the info by then to give you the best advice.  Apart-hotel in Vegas sounds like a great idea, so you can chill and get your feet up.  Although I'm sure you'll need to get some retail therapy in too!  

Maz - Sending you a huge  , sorry to hear you've had a rough week.  Hopefully there a re still a few follies hiding, and will make an appearance on Fri -    grow follies grow!  Wishing you lots of luck for scan on Wed and EC on Fri.  Not sure what advice to give about the concerts, although I think I'm siding with you, as sometimes its best to have things to keep you occupied.  Maybe best to wait to see how you are feeling at the time.  I might be able to able to find someone to take the Razorlight tickets off your hands!!  only joking!

Kat - wow you've been a busy bee!  Sounds like you'll be needing your cruise to put your feet up and relax!  Hope the Sky+ guy made it - is it really worth it?  We cancelled our cable contract and got a Digi box, but has been acting up, and DH has been threatening to get Sky! See comment to Jo about DH thread - tee hee!  Was thinking there was a general DP/DH one on here somewhere to show DH, but couldn't find one.

Vonnie - Really glad to hear you got the all clear at the breast clinic  .  Sorry to hear you've had a bad week with FSH levels, hope it all gets sorted out for you starting again.  Sounds like you had a great weekend - keep it up! You're right: +ve steps = +ve energy!  Its become my new mantra!

Finbarina - sorry to hear about your heavy A/F, but glad to hear that your counselling session went well.  Well done you for sorting another one before your txt.  Looks like you Neave, Fiona M and Kat will all be cycling together in Oct!

Chook - welcome to our wee thread - don't worry about not naming names, we seems to be growing every day!  Its great that we've all found FF, and we're all here to support each other.  Have sent you a personal message!

Woodstock - Hi there and welcome too.  Really sorry to hear about your failed cycle .  Hope we can be of some help here.  Its a personal thing whether to go for a follow up, but it might be worth it to get ask some questions and get some answers re rates, etc.

eclaire - Wishing you lots of luck through your cycle, hopefully I'll not be far behind!  Thanks for the recommendation re the Natal hypnotherapy CD - some of the girls mentioned it a while back and I'd meant to order it, so that was a useful reminder to me.

Neave - thanks for the message, you're right our holiday barny did help to clear the air, and just in time too!  I just 'goggled' Natal Hypnotherapy CD after eclaire recommended it and it came up with the site straight away!  Looks like Oct is a busy month for the ERI girls!

Fiona - Congrats on your cancellation for Oct.  Hopefully you'll be nice and relaxed after your holidays, and ready to start on your adventure!

Wow - that was a mega post!  Sorry if I've missed anyone - hello to Lanky, Twiggy, Roma and Mimou.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Sorry it's so late tonight that I've not got time for many personals, but hope to get online properly (and earlier!) tomorrow night to do some. Briefly though, happy birthday Dawn and I can totally empathise about going to work on your birthday, as I had to do it for the first time this year and was very childish and grumpy about it  
Neave/Dawn you can get the Natal Hypnotherapy CDs at www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

Maz - hope you are keeping your spirits up, sending you even more     that these follies are good ones   I'm now very jealous of your RHCP tickets because I also wanted to go and see them but DP thought it was bad timing because of our treatment. However I got tickets to see Ross Noble and now if everything goes according to plan (I really hope) that show will be shortly after ET potentially, and I'm not sure I should be laughing to the point of collapse then   I reckon as long as you feel well enough, you should just try and get on with as normal a life as possible, but perhaps don't do too much frantic dancing  

I have a really quick query because I'm now officially going   due to my ability to over-analyse everything and stress, which doesn't bode well for later in treatment   My AF would ordinarily have arrived Saturday/Sunday, but although I've had lots of twinges in my abdomen, there's no sign of it. Is it normal for downregging to delay AF? Otherwise I'm still fairly symptom free, apart from becoming increasingly anxious and moody about my absent AF and fears this means I'll end up downregging forever, or worse still, it not working   

Anyway, sorry for the 'me' post and being so pathetic but it's hard not to get worked up when you don't know what to expect. I had foolishly expected AF to arrive early if anything! All they said at the ERI was it could be longer or heavier than usual.

Right, going to take myself off to bed and try not to think at all!

Good luck and best wishes to everyone,
Elaine  



/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All 

Feeling a bit more upbeat after yesterday, but that's not saying a lot    Just sooooo fed up with injections now  53 and counting  Am hoping I only have 3 left to do  Back in for another scan tomorow at 8am. Anyone else in tomorrow?

Right must catch up on personals....

*Elaine*- great news that you are already into treatment  Try not to stress too much already or you will be totally  byt the end of it  The mood swings etc.. are all part of the fun of downreg and it can totally mess up your AF to the extent that it doesn't even happen. Only useful advice I can give is to go with the flow (pardon the pun  ). If you're feeling like this already then I'd say it's all working fine  

*Dawn*- glad you had a good birthday  but sorry about the work  Sounds like holiday was fab too  apart from the row with DH  Glad that you were both able to talk about things and hope the counselling session helps too. My DH just won't talk at all; only emotion he ever showed was after our chemical when he cried all morning and just said that he didn't think it would be as hard as this 
Great news about the cancellation and starting already  In some ways it is a good thing as less time to worry and stress in the run up. I know what you mean about being in two minds about the timing  but sometimes you are as well just to get on with treatment as it doesn't matter when you go through it it's always hard  Sending masses of   

*Jo*- what's wrong with Take That  I went to their reunion tour last year and it was fab  screamed myself hoarse  I would still be going if I had tickets, just think your embies will love it  Well done on the 7lb weight loss, wish I could manage that. Don't panic about losing any more before treatment I honestly don't think it matters all that much. People of all different shapes and sizes get pregnant- the thing they don't suffer from is IF 

*Vonnie*- glad you had a fun, chilled weekend  We do tend to loose sight of the good things in life during tx so pleased for you that you've had a good time. It'll be December before you know it!! 
*Neave*- know what you mean about the forms, I've still got more to do for this cycle alone! Had to chuckle at your DH being embarrassed about performing to order (he'll get used to it  ) We had been told my EC would be Wednesday so I told DH he'd have to perform a DIY (I'm just not in the mood at the moment), bless him he did as told on Sunday only to find out EC is actually Friday so he needn't have bothered 

*Jayne*- don't work too hard now you are back. Must be difficult after your week off. I'm looking forward to just having a few days off for EC, am fed up at work just now as didn't expect to be here.

*Donna*- masses of         
Jannie- ditto  hope everything went ok at EFREC today and you're feeling less stressed about things.
*Kat*- most impressed with the house cleaning! You still up for meeting up in September? I'm free the last 2 weeks if anyone else fancies another get together. Bet you can't wait for the cruise.
*Lorna*- how did things go in Glasgow last week? Hope you had a lovely weekend 

*Chook*- lots of support around now you've found the place to come  I'm sure you'll be up to speed with all the lingo and names in no time. Looking forward to getting to know you.

*Woodstock*-  and welcome to the gang  Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. Hope you and Dh are able to take some time out to recover and able to get back to enjoying life again before the next cycle starts. Was quite surprised at the comments re fert rates as of 6 good eggs you had 3 embies which is a fert rate of 50%. Nothing wrong with that! Just keep positive that you have managed to produce a decent number of follies, eggs and embies so no reason that it won't work next time.

Fiona M- wow another one cycling in October. This place is going to be busy  lots of luck 
*Fin*- roll on October 
*Kirsty*- glad you had a fab holiday in France. How did Calean take to his first trip abroad?
*Scots Fi*- so impressed at you buying a house in 4 days Took us months last year to buy/sell/move. Lorna and I are both good for DIY tips as well both been re-decorating for ever! Except don't take Lorna's advice about the jigsaw unless you want to spend the afternoon in A&E 

*Lanky*- hope you and bump are doing well

*Mimou*- how was wedding #2 in France then?

*Roma*- how you doing?

*MJ*- any word on next scan yet? Hope all is well 

*Jan*- how's your summer holidays been? Really hope things are going well at the moment 

Right I really should go do some work now!

Love to all. Will post tomorrow with update from my scan

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive about things Maz, good luck for tomorrows scan.

Donna and Jannie, I hope your both doing well and still taking it nice and easy.

Off to the gym now but will be on later for personal.

Yvonne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all  


Just a very quick one from me for now because I hope to be back on later. Just wanted to thank you Maz for your words of reassurance, especially at a time that's pretty stressful for you   It means a lot and might actually help me keep my sanity! DP agress with you too, he said last night it had become very apparent from my mood that everything is working   The cheek of it! Actually I feel pretty sorry for him having to put up with how moody I've suddenly become over the last couple of days   Anyway I really hope everything goes well for you tomorrow at your scan and we'll be getting lots more good news from you in the next couple of weeks    

Back on later all being well for some personals. Been utterly useless today at work and ended up coming home early. Going to go and listen to my hypnotherapy CD to try and regain some self-control  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

eclaire - my Natal CD arrived this morning, so just need to load it on to my ipod and should be all set!  Hoping to have my body and mind realigned before I start txt - well I'll give it a go anyway!  I started d/r on day 1 of A/F so have never had to wait on one in my cycle, but I know this whole process messes things up, so should be along soon.  I did warn my DH that if there was any comments about mood swings, that I'm entitled to take a swing at him  , so hopefully he'll keep his comments to himself this time!! 

Maz - glad to hear you're feeling a better today  , hopefully only 3 more injections to go.  Sending you loads of     for tomorrows scan - let us know how you get on.

Jannie - how did you get on today at ERI?  Hope it went ok, sending you    and  .

Donna - wishing you lot of luck for test tom  , have everything crossed for you.

I was joking to DH last night about a blokes thread on here - he didn't think it would last very long and go along the lines of:
bloke#1 - this IF thing is a bit cr*ap isn't it?
bloke#2 - yeah - especially her mood swings/not getting any, etc!
bloke#3 - anyone fancy the pub to watch the footie?
All blokes - Aye, alright then...   

I'm sure there are blokes out there who are able to talk about their feelings, but haven't met many so far!!

Anyone else out there up for a meet up - last couple of weeks in Sept?  To all the newbies, its a nice chance to put faces to names, and realise that we're not a bunch of internet weirdos!  Honest!

Take care everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good evening all 

I've finally found time to sign back on, so now will try and catch up with some personals at last!

*Woodstock* - welcome to FF and the ERI thread  I'm sure everyone here will make you feel very welcome and try their best to answer your questions, or at least point you in the right direction.

*Neave* - the spa day was a birthday present I'm just getting around to using, and was definitely a nice thing to do right now to try and make me relax and take my mind off things. Not long now until you start your treatment too, so perhaps you could drop some hints to your loved ones  I hope you found the link to the hynotherapy CD OK. You're absolutely right about what a great place this is to get advice 

*Jo* - hope you have regained some energy and enjoyed your acupuncture. I left it too late (I think) to start that plus DP wasn't convinced I should find anything else to obsess about 

*Yvonne* - sounds like you had a lovely weekend and just what you both needed, good for you. I'm so impressed by your dedication to the gym. I just feel guilt when anyone mentions exercise because I was doing so well up until a couple of months ago, but have subsequently fallen completely off the wagon 

*Dawn* - I've also got my CD on my mp3 player, and was just nicely relaxed by it this evening when my mobile phone went off and disturbed me  Not good timing! However I'm much less  than earlier and feel eminently more relaxed, so can really recommend it  I like the way you manage your DH and any unhelpful comments  My DP is keeping well out of the way tonight and has gone to a couple of shows at the Festival!

*Maz* - thanks again for your reassurance earlier. Hope you are taking it easy 

*Jannie* - hope everything went well, sending you lots of positive vibes   

*Donna* - got everything crossed for you testing tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else - Jayne, Kat, Lorna, Fin, Scots-Fi, Chook. Really, really sorry to anyone I've missed but it's so hard to keep up with all the names now, especially with my currently failing memory  I made the mistake of joining the Buttercup Babes thread too, so that's caused me even greater confusion  I also meant to mention, by way of reassurance to everyone dieting, a friend of mine was considered both clinically obese and a smoker when she underwent treatment, and has a beautiful little girl from treatment. So don't stress too much about whether you manage to shift the weight or not, it's not worth putting any extra pressure on yourselves. However I can recommend Slimming World as I did it a couple of years ago, and I loved the fact you could still have treats 

I apologise for my mad anxious ramblings of recent, I think DP and Maz are right and it is a sign the drugs are working, so at least I've had some confirmation of that  All chilled out now thanks to listening to my CD and (this shows what a saddo and how over-emotional I am) having sobbed my heart out watching my recording of DanceX from Saturday night  Hopefully I'll now stay sane at least until my scan next week  Meeting up with everyone towards the end of September sounds great, and hopefully I'll be a bit more rational by then!

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone,
Elaine


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All!

Just a quickie.

Donna: Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun loads of       

Maz: You hang in there - you're doing well. 

Thanks for all the +ve messages girls.  Upshot of today is that I have mild to moderate OHSS, have to take blood thinning injections and (worse of all) pee into a jug so I can measure liquid in liquid out! The indignity I tell you.  I must make a funny sight at work sneaking into the loos  

Much love to everyone else.  
Night Night
Janniexx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

just a quickie...

Donna, will be thinking about you today.  All the VERY BEST...    

Maz, good luck at your scan today.  Hope things look a bit more positive

Jannie, I know it's a wierd thing to say but OHSS is a good sign.  Everyone I've heard who has it has also gone on to get e positive result so good luck too

Hiya to everyone else.  I've been reading Harry Potter this morning so just on briefly.  Better get to work

have a good day

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning all!!

Had a long day in London yesterday - up at 5.30am and home at 8.30pm - nice!  Working from home today so plenty of opportunity to come on here however loads to do so might have to be quick for now!

Donna - masses of luck to you.  

Jannie / Maz - good to hear from you two.  Stick at it girls!  I love this site for all that it teaches you but if I combine what you two have had to go through I can look forward to 53 injections and then peeing in a jug!!  The things we do!  Seriously though, I hope you are doing OK and that Maz your scan this morning has gone OK.  Jannie - even though I have no idea of what you look like I do have a mental image of you sneaking off to the loos with a jug!  I hope it is all a "good" sign though and worth it in the end!

Elaine - thanks for the info on the CD.  Might give it a shot!  In for a penny, in for a pound!  Good luck to you with your cycle.  

Dawn - think you have it spot on with the ERI DH/DP thread!  It would surely be the shortest thread in history!  I sort of feel sorry for men that they just don't have this sort of thing or get it really!  It must be very lonely for them just plodding away in their own wee world!  DH is actually not too bad at opening up although it seems to work best if we go out for meal.  We quite often have totally in depth conversations while out at a restaurant.  Often wonder if fellow diners are listening in and thinking we are a right pair.  Still, am grateful that he will speak about it because there is nothing worse than knowing they have it all bottled up and can't let it out!  I am going straight to stimms on 30 August - no d/regging because of the Zoladex.  

A wee question re stimms if anyone can help!  I need to go to Manchester on day 2 of stimms.  Can't decide how to get there - fly or drive.  The nurse at ERI said they would give me a letter so that I could take drugs on plane however overall it might be easier if I drive or indeed go the night before by plane.  Anyway, the main question is whether the stimming drugs need to be kept in the fridge??  Thought I read this somewhere but it might have been different drugs? Saying that, have no idea what the drugs are that I will be using!!!  Anyone shed any light on this for me.  I guess I can call the ERI but I know they are busy and thought I could check here first!

Hi to everyone else - better go and do some work just now but will no doubt be on later!!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Flaming heck girls,
first you all chat like mad, then you get a new page and i lose you and now you're chatting like mad again  How will i catch up and its only been a few days since i posted!Well maybe a week.Apologies in advance if i don't catch everyone with this one 

maz-  its would be sods law that this is the cycle that works! it can be very frustrating  but your eggs could be excellent quality, all fertiltise and bingo.Understand how anxious and fed up you are though.Sounds like my first cycle 62 injections.hang in there. 

jannie- sorry but pleased(?) to hear about OHSS.Must be very painful all that swelling.When is test day now? BTW they wouldn't be able to see anything on scan so soon I don't think so panic yee not. 

donna- how are you bearing up? 

dawn- glad you ahd a good holiday but sorry IF raised its ugly head-Always good to clear the air- sometimes takes a bust up as you're so busy trying to push it all down to get on with everyday life. Glad bday good too- happy belated birthday. Now cycling so soon!They did that to me too but think its good to get on with it.Please don't worry about your weight- its the last thing you need to be doing during/before d/r but if it makes you feel in control then do it.Just to add to the whole weight debate- its only if you're above the BMI threshold you really need to lose weight- they tell everyone to lose a stone regardless of how heavy you are( give or take) and don't weigh you before startign tx. Also losing weight releases toxing stored in fat into the blood stream so don't do too close to stimming!

goign to run out of battery power= dh got power supply

quicky cut and paste my news....
Anyway- long story  not very short unexpectedly got some results when spoke to nurse in US yesterday( been a fury of faxing and emailing last few days- I have tested positive for every anti thyroid antibody tested for despite my TSH just being in normal range. Great- may now explain why I can't get better the last 10 % from ME i.e. feeling knackered all the time, cold etc- just haved to convince my GP now to try tx.But may also be a reason for our infertility.As far as IVF concerned its treated from implantation failure point of view with IVIG therapy see later.

DH and I have 2 matches in our tissue typing which means our DNA is considered too similar for any embryo to be recognised as foreign by my body and therefore not protected but attacked by immune system.  thought to Lead to implantation failure and miscarriage. Its treatable (hopefully) by IVIG therapy( infusion of a blood product with some serious potential side effects) but that sound scary and is very expensive and would have to be continued in 1st/2nd trimester.
Huge fiasco started when nurse told me my clotting panel was all negative- good i thought. Then the office faxed me all my results and i had 2 sheets with same tests on them one with one letter change to my name and a different date on it- one sheet all negative and the other several positives.So after much emailing and faxing I'm not sure which results are mine- hopefully the negatives.

Some other tests not back yet from  US like natural killer cells which I'm figuring might be raised due to these other things since I've had 3 failed IVFS.
DHs sperm dna fragmentation tests came back low which is good so we can tick that off as a problem but his latest SA was very low motility- then he confessed to having forgotten about sample day and not abstained so that may have a bearing on that. Still only 16% normal- below 15% considered low fertility but in US we'll be having ICSI in anycase.
So I don't really know how i feel- vindicated in spending so much money on tests and not sticking  to ERI as I don't think it would have ever worked. Its good to have a possible reason or 3 for implantaion failure.

love to all and oh you don't need to keep stims in fridge they last for 2 weeks and they don't up your drugs so far into stims as you'd likely only produce lots more smaller follies that wouldn't mature.

later, lorna xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all, and what a bunch of blethers you've been!  

Lorna - Wow what a lot of information you have to digest.  Seems like a right mix of positives and negative but at least if gives you a reason and that although expensive there are 'fixes'.  How do you feel about it all?  I know you've probably already said, whe are you going to Vegas for treatment?  Take care xx 

Jo - sorry no info on treatment, still got all that to come!   Good luck though xx

Jayne - how are you getting on with HP?  I'm nearly half way through but I've not really been able to get into this one.

Jannie - fingers crossed and I hope that the OHSS is a good sign (in the nicest possible way!)  

Elaine - I was recommended the Natal Hypnotherapy CD at my recent counselling session,  how have you found it?  Hope the side-effects aren't too bad.  Take care xx

Dawn - good luck for this cycle xx  I'd be interested to know your thoughts on the natal cd.  I'm pretty busy the first few weeks in September but hopefully things will have quietened down and I'd be up for a meet-up...and a belated Happy Birthday, sounds like you had a ncie day despite having to work xx

Yvonne - Well done on all your gym visits, though you are making me feel guilty for my lack of exercise recently!     I'm planning on going out tonight for a run...wish me luck!  

Maz - how did your scan go?  hope it went fine and it's all systems go xx  

Donna - fingers crossed xx    

Hi to Kat, Kirsty, Lanky, Neave, Chook, ScotsFi and everyone else, hope you're all doing ok xx

Now for the 'me me me' bit! 
I've been a bit up & down the last fews days, AF has tailed off but not packed her bags completely and my hormones seem to be all over the place, also think I've permanently had red puffy eyes for the last 4 days as I'm crying at any little thing...so all in all I'm a right bundle of laughs    I can't believe that as I finally get my head sorted, then my body goes haywire and so close to treatment too.  

Anyway enough of my self-pitying.

Take care
L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

Had scan this morning and all is fine. Got 5/6 follies on left ovary and 3 are now mature (23, 20, 19mm) with 3 others at 16, 13 & something. Right ovary showed nothing  2 weeks ago Dr Selma told me I had a 3cm cyst on it, then a week ago there were 2 folies, then on Monday Dr Raja said I had 1 follie at 18mm, and today back to having a 2.7cm cycst with no follies. Have absolutely no idea what is going on    Anyway... did my last menopur in clinic and have to trigger at midnihgt with ovitrelle (never had that one before, just pregnyl.. any ideas if this is different  )

*Donna*- thinking about you    Saw you this morning when I was in C2 but never got a chance to say hello as you'd gone before I got to the door.

*Finbarina*-  sorry you've had such a rough few days. Typical of  to muck you about so close to treatment  Hope it goes soon and then behaves during your cycle for you. Keep your head on track though   

*Lorna*- really pleased for you that you've had the reults through so quick and they are managing to formulate a plan for treatment in Vegas. Sounds like all these little things add up to probably explain why implantation has failed in the past. Not sure I fancy the sound of the IVIG but needs must. I think this is what Mr Taranssini uses at ARGC in London and why they appear to have better success rates than other UK clinics. I'm sure there's threads about IVIG on the site (but you've probably already found them). So pleased that your GP is going to treat you for the borderline thyroid probs. You never know that might do the trick in itself  and hopefully help you fully recover from the ME 

*Jo*- what a busy day yesterday  bet your glad to be working from home today  As Lorna says the stimms drugs don't need to be kept in fridge so you don't need to worry about that. Don't know if there would be a preference for fly v drive, but if it were me I'd probably go for drive as less hassle compared with getting a letter in order to get through security at the airport 

*Jayne*- you still not finished HP yet  Hope you're enjoying it  Can't believe Finbarina can't get into it  I was so hooked I read it the day I got it  In fact I'm doing the Monday night HP quizzes in chat just now that Dizzi squirrel is hosting  (doing badly though as CathB from the inbetweenies thread I chat on is running away with it    ) Don't work too hard today 

*Jannie*- so sorry about the OHSS  you must be feelign pretty luosy with it. Hope it clears up soon. But as everyone has said this can often be a good sign that you'll get a BFP, sending lots of    , when do you test 

*Elaine*- no need to apologies for the ramblings  but I think you should be worried about the hysterics  over Dance X   Hang in there you should hopefully feel a lot better when you get to stimms. Good luck for the scan next week 

*Dawn*- loved the DH joke    That would seem about right  There is actually a 'Men's board' on FF where they can chat but not many blokes post on it regularly. Can't believe that you'll be starting treatment so soon    I'm definitely up for meeting up in September and can vouch for us not all being weirdo's too  

*Vonnie*- most impressed at the dedication to the gym  ! I got a new bike recently and was  to work but had to put that on hold during stimms so am avoiding the scales at the moment  

Hope everyone else is good today 

Meant to say had my bloods taken as well at clinic and am assuming they're measuring oestrogen levels (they don't record those on the main RIE lab database though so I can't look up my results later  ). No idea what use they'll be though as I'm triggering tonight regardless. Was chatting to Laura when she took my bloods and found out that someone had already told her about FF recently and that they had no idea we all chatted on here. She mentioned it at one of their staff mettings and I think the Drs were all  that we gossip about them on the net    i did say we're very nice about them all 

Anyway must go do some work  Love to all

Maz x


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

HI and thanks for everyone's good wishes. This seems like a really good website but I am over whelmed by the number of threads and by the number and length of answers to each post and I don't know how anyone has the time! If I was to look for everything I wanted and reply to everyone I wanted I would be on here for about 4 hours a day. How do you square that with trying to have some time not thinking about TTC? For that reason I probably won't be on very much and I wish it was easier... it's a bit like going to a filing cabinet for one bit of paper and the whole thing toppling on top of you. Scary. Anyway I'll do my best to make sense of it, but don't be offended if I haven't got back to everyone. Cheers.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Great news about your follies Maz, I guess your doing your e/c on Friday then.  No more injestions   .

Needs must with the gym, I put a bit of weight on during the tx and I want to try and lose some before my hols at the end of Sept and the next round of tx.  Seem to be stuck a bit but I've lost 3 lbs so only another 8 to go.

Donna, thinking about you today, hope it goes well.

Lorna, what a load on info to take it but looks like its all heading in the right direction for you. 

Jo,  don't know what I would do re the drugs but I need to get a letter regarding taking the drugs on a flight as we're booked to go away at the start of Dec to Germany just when I'll have started d/r, does anyone know of any reason why the ERI wouldn't provide a letter?

Jannie, hope you are feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else, will be back on later DH has left me the shopping to do so better do any get it

Yvonne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

omg omg


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Thanks Moonchild and Maz for info on the drugs... prefer driving anyway so will go with that.  Was just worried in case drugs had to be kept cool.  Love love love this site - questions answered in a flash!

Vonnie - nurse at ERI said they can provide a letter re taking your drugs onto the plane so should be no problem there!

Maz - great news re your follies - sounds like you are all set for the midnight injection.  Weird about the disappearing / reappearing follies / cysts.  The main thing is that you have 3 mature ones ready for some action!!  Good luck with it all!  

Moonchild - good to hear that all your persistence has given you some possible explanations relating to previous cycles and also to your general health as well.  Hope this gives you a good foundation going into your treatment in Vegas.  

Better fly - sooooooooooo little work done this morning!

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG - Ozzie - I just saw your post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Outstanding!! Amazing!!!  I don't even know you and I have tears running down my face!!!!

Can I be the first to congratulate you!!!!!!!!!!!  

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Donna,

Have posted on the summer sensations thread but will do it again here......

*CONGRATULATIONS*​
I am absolutely thrilled for you          

Tried to catch you in clinic this morning to wish you luck but you'd vanished by the time I'd rushed out the room. Been thinking about you all morning and am now grining from ear to ear  I am crossing every appendage that I have to ensure that everything goes smoothly for you and that we'll all be post watching for the birth announcement in 8 months time   

Lots of love and 

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Donna

OMG OMG OMG OMG...there's hope for me yet  

I am SOOOOOOO pleased for you.  What was your HCG?  



enjoy every moment!

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Fantastic news Donna!! Brilliant!!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fabby news Donna, congratulations       

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

[*color=purple]Donna[/color]*

COngratulations !!! Hurrrayyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!! So pleased for you I have face ache !!!!         

Good luck with the next 8 months and enjoy every moment !

*Jannie*
All the best with the rest of your 2ww not long to go now. Sending masses of to you and fingers crossed! So glad you got to have a fresh transfer. Hope clexane(?) not too sore .

*Maz*
I think they just make it up half the time at the scans ! It seems a very inexact science- hope you are not getting too fazed by it all . Hope this is the one for you ,too !!  

*Lorna*
Hope you get the right results, it sounds extremely confusing. When do you go out to Vegas? Has Dr Sher given you any feedback about your results and their implications ?

*Jayne* Hope the dissertation is almost there. Love your boozy lunch lifestyle - you should do reviews for a listings mag , none of this keep fit nonsense for you missus !! 

*Dawn* 
Sorry to hear about the 'discussions' with husb. Glad you had a sunny holiday and that you are going for treatment again so soon.
I would definately be up for a meet soon, I really enjoyed the last one - anyone else ?

Hello to Finbarina,scotsfi,Kat,jo-edin,yvonne,roma, michelle , woodstock and everyone else.

I am doing ok - back down to reality. We had a magical time in France. We had a blessing in a lovely chapel ( I made the cardinal mistake of kissing the priest on both cheeks - EVERYBODY else does this to me and I didn't want to be rude  !) We drove in a big convoy of decorated cars to an outdoor restaurant beside Lake Annecy and had a very merry time in the sun, then sun went down and there were lots of tiny lights in the trees and we all got tres tres merry !! My dress is trashed!

My af had been almost 2 weeks late, so I could not start FET this month. I phoned Laura because I was worried my cycles have gone so whahoo lately that I would have to do a medicated cycle and do the dreaded downreg   which I hated. I have an appointment at ERI on 27th so will see what they think.
In the meantime , have gone fitness crazy and am cycling to work (12 miles a day) and running. I think that if I do have to downreg, I will still keep exercising - I think the lack of exercise during my IVF cycle made me feel really crap , lardy, and lethargic and miserable! Oh Joy !!

Good luck to everybody and another  for Donna

Take Care


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations Donna, that is the best news!!!

You must be so pleased

Fiona


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Donna - 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonderful, wonderful news. Absolutely delighted for you -        


 to everyone else!


Our good news today was we had first scan and we saw one happy healthy heartbeat.  SO relieved and re-assured.  Starting to relax a bit now....   

Must dash - off to prepare for interview with a friend tonight and more house viewing of our flat tomorrow...

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Donna -      you must be on  !  Congratulations, I'm sooooo pleased for you.  Was driving home from work, think that I couldn't wait to log on to hear your news!  Take care of yourself, and enjoy every moment of it!

Scots Fi -    really please to hear the scan went well and your wee bean is doing well.  Hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now.

Maz - glad to hear your scan went well today  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your EC on Friday  .  So funny about the doctors reaction to FF!   Do you think they'll log on to see what we say about them!! All good of course!

Jo-edin - Sorry to hear about your long day to London, I do it occasionally with work too and its a nightmare!  I think I'd probably drive to Manchester, just so don't have to go through security.  But thanks for the reminder, I'm supposed to be going to Orkney with work in early Sept, so must see how I deal with that.

Lorna - glad to hear you've got some answers from your US consult, although I think the IVIG sounds scary - and expensive, but as you say needs must!  Hope you're feeling ok about everything, lots to take in.  We're all behind you in your trip to Vegas  

Jannie - glad to hear things went ok (?) at the hosp.  I know its a pain having to do more injection - both me and mimou can sympathise with the Clexane injections!  Have visions of you disappearing to the loo with a jug!   When your test day?  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of    

Fin - sending you a big  , sorry to hear your body is going mad, but make sure you keep your head on the straight and narrow!

Mimou - Sounds like you had a fab time in France at wedding #2, sorry to hear about the demise of your dress though!  Can't believe A/f is creating so much trouble.  Hopefully it'll sort it'sself out soon, and you can go for FET.

Big hugs to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

* Donna - Whooooo Hooooooo!  *

     

I am so so pleased for you! Grinning from ear to ear for you and your DH. Take care of yourself and enjoy this - you have worked hard for it!

Maz: Great news that you are good to go for EC. Hopefully one or two of those other follies will catch up between now and fri. Only one more injection for you!

Fin: Sending calming thoughts towards you bod...I had a similar thing just before treatment my AFs had been really few and far between and then one arrived out of the blue just before treatment.

Jayne: I found you come to point of no return with HP where it is impossible to put down! Enjoy! I wish I could read it again for the first time.

Mimou: your second wedding sounds amazing! My cousin married a french guy and it was a spectacular affair - so I can imagine how lovely it was. I say - why stop at 2 celebrations keep going! VERY impressed at the 12 miles cycling!

Scots Fi: Hurray!

Moonie: It hope that it is some comfort to finally have some answers and reasons. I think one of the hardest things is being told 'its just one of those things'. All this information will help the US doctors build up a good picture of you so that they can give you the best possible protocol. Keep going girl!

Dawn: Really pleased that you have decided to go for it. The brave decisions are often the best.

Elaine: Keep going on that water! Now that I am charting I realise how much you have to drink to get 3 litres in you. Hope that the side effects are not too bad.

Love Janniexx
P.S. I test on friday - gulp!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG  DONNA!!!!!      I'm on cloud nine for you.I can't believe it after all those cycles.You're an inspiration to us all.Wonderful news. I'm quite flabberghasted actually but so   for you both. When is scan?Were you IVF or ICSI-please say IVF!

Fiona-congtraulations to you too for seeing that all important heartbeat.great news  Enjoy

maz-woohoo- haven't you taken on a spurt!I used the ovitrelle last time- seemed fine. Wonder whats going on with that ovary but i suspect that havign a cyst affects egg production that cycle because i was exactly the same- only 2 eggs on the side that had just got rid of cyst. The staff said no... good luck with EC on friday   I don't fancy IVIG either but don't really know enough about it. Have you got any info- i know its the  potential side effects/reaction that may be problematic....

fin- I'm sorry your a bit tearful and cycle all over the shop-maybe its your bodies way of releasing all the emotions after counselling. it will pass- just one of those horrible phases i'm sure. i couldn't put HP down but I guess your head has to be in the right place for such a long book. maybe you should keep it till another time 

mimou- was the priest affronted you mad woman you  Glad it went well and v impressed with all your activity!Keep it up.

Jo-edin- think it was you asking about flights etc? ERI give you a drug letter no probs as i took meds on holiday  twice.I'd keep a supply on your person.I've carried supplies for a diabetic friend once too and althoguh security searched my bag and i had a ldrs letter they didn;t even find the needles!

jannie- hope you're feeling less sore.Whens test day now?

dawn- thanks hon.Its no mean feat all this organising- makes me pine for ERI! and donnas result makes me wonder about just keeping going at ERI...no will try Vegas for my sanity!

Kat- I'm up for sept meet up- may be d/r or stimming by then  

Vonnie- how many times are you going to the gym a week then? put me to shame.I got as far as the local sports centre/pool at Leven yesterrday to ask about fitness classes and was told-we don;t do fitness classes theres just the gym and the pool- PLEASE can i move back to Edinburgh?

Kirsty- glad to see things going well just now. Whats happening with you and caelan?

jan- long time no hear.Hope you're enjoying summer holidays!

woodstock- i know it can be intimidating to keep up with posts but just do what feels right. you'll soon ge tto know us- we have grown hugeyl in the last 6 mths- were only 5/6 of us and very quiet before that- word seems to be out and lots of folk cycling just now. No one expects you to keep up with everyone so don;t be put off chatting.  sorry can't find your first post to reply to your questions, fire away!

chook- welcome to the board- where are you with tx?

Hi neave, elaine-hope the mood swings settle  and anyone I've accidentally missed sorry.

heard back from US today on the mixed up results- sadly the ones which showed up positive for a clotting problem were mine so i will need to also have heparin injections....Its all very agressive!I feel relieved that we have some info now because i had a gut feeling we had implantation problems but then again its just more hurdles. Will try and stay psoitive but it feels liek we're just starting out from scratch again after 5 long years.



love lorna xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening All,

Hope you are all well.  Fiona, congrats on the heart beat.  You must be starting to get a more relaxed about being pregnant.

Lorna, glad to hear you are starting to get some answers to your tests.  Completely understand where you are coming from about starting from scratch, but I think with all the investigations you have going on they will have a much clearer understanding about you and how to tailor the tx to suit you.  I've been going to the gym 4 times a week plus going to start jogging with DH at the weekend as he wants to lose his man boobs and love handles for his hols   .

Mimou, glad you have a fab wedding, typical about a/f playing funny beggers.  Its almost as if she knows whats going on with our bods.

Anway DH wants on pc so best go will check back later

Yvonne  xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie- right thats it !i want you and fin and mimou to be my personal trainers!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lorna

it was an ivf cycle    

donna xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

woohoo for the ivf team!!!!our first positive in ages I think


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Sorry but at work and shouldn't really be on but been desperate to find time to send a quick message since last night, when I was on briefly trying to catch up on everyone's news, which seemed to take forever 

Just a couple of personals and then I'll hopefully find more time in next couple of days to catch up with everyone.

*Donna - what fantastic news     I'm over the moon for you and in typically over-sensitive fashion became very tearful when I read your post   

Jannie - good luck with testing tomorrow    

Maz - [b]good luck and hope you get a great result with EC tomorrow   

Fiona - great news from your scan and hope everything is plain sailing from here on in   

Lorna - sorry to hear the results weren't quite what you were hoping for. I really hope that all your efforts pay off for you and will be interested to hear about your treatment   

Hi to everyone else and really sorry I've not got more time for personals.
I've been in a great mood since AF arrived yesterday  who'd have thought I'd be glad to see   Had hideous abdominal cramps though and a bad headache last couple of days, but actually feel it's all worth it 

Hope everyone else is good.

Best wishes,
Elaine *


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

just snuck on...

Jannie, all the very best for tomorrow      

and

Maz, hope all goes really well tomorrow  

hi to everyone else and sorry for thr short post but couldn't not pop on for Jannie and Maz

jayne (just three chapters to go)


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Evening All,

Just a quick message to wish Maz all the best for tomorrow.  I hope it goes really smoothly for you and that you get more eggs than you were expecting.  I'll keep an eye out for you in the waiting room.

  to everybody else.

Love Janniexx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Just a quick post for Jannie to say masses of luck for tomorrow           I'm in at 8am so will keep an eye out in the waiting room for you too.

Love to all, will catch up on personals tomorrow and will let you kow how it get on. Thanks for all the good luck wishes (means a lot   )  

Maz x

P.S. Jayne you finished HP yet


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

good luck Jannie and Maz.thinking of you!


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck Maz & Jannie     

L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck Maz & Jannie for today, thinking of you both.       

Yvonne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry been AWOL for a bit - away with work again....

Jannie - thinking of you today.  Keeping it all crossed!

Maz - you too!  Hope EC goes well and that you get a good quality crop!

Lots of love 

Jo xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

good luck jannie  & maz, keeping everything crossed for you both.

donna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

got 30 pages to go - and didn't have enough time to finish it this morning!  Will get it finished tonight.  (Was crying reading it this morning)  

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Well.....



Can't quite believe it it yet! Even writing this seems like I am dreaming.

Love
Janniexx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yippeeeeee!!!!


let me be the first to say CONGATULATIONS!!!

   

Well Done Jannie, enjoy every moment

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic news Jannie     
So, so pleased for you   Congratulations.
I've been popping in and out of the board all morning looking for updates for you and Maz. Did you see her while you were in?

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Jannie!!!!  

That is just brilliant news!!  Reckon the peeing in the jug was what did it for you!!!  

Am so delighted for you - have a great day up there on cloud 9!!

Lots of love to you and your DH

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jannie- fantastic! Enjoy every single second of it! My goodness no ivf positive in a year and a half and now 2 in one week! Hope the ohss is not going to get any worse and resolves quickly- what did we tell you- it was a good sign.

maz- hope you got on ok.

love lorna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliant news!!!!!!     

Enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

*Jannie*

Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!! Well Done      

So pleased for you and Donna too!!!

Good Luck with EC Maz

 to everybody

Have a great weekend !


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

Great news Jannie, you and your DH  must be only top on of the world.  Hope you got on okay today Maz

Enjoy Yvonne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jannie


      

brilliant news, this thread could really do with some great ivf news, no offence to the icsi girls, its just been ages since we have had this much good positive news on the ivf front.

jannie do you know what your level was ?


take care

donna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jannie*- Excellent news    So thrilled for you & DH 

News from me is that from 6 follies I got 5 eggs  Am soooo pleased with that. Fingers crossed for embies tomorrow  Have always had good fert rates though so hoping I'll get 3 or 4 embies  ET will be Monday.

Sorry not up to other personals girls but still v tender. Will post tomorrow once I'm over the worst of it

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Great news Maz - slow and steady seems to have been the way for you this time!!  Hope to hear good news of embies from you soon!  But take it easy and get your feet up!

Has been a great week on here has it not??!!

Scots Fi - forgot to congratulate you on your scan in all the excitement!  Great news as well!

Enjoy the weekend everyone!

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Jannie -     Congratulations, sooooo pleased for you.  So peeing in the jug did pay off then!  

Maz- well done you on your 5 eggs!  Hope you're feeling ok, and taking it easy.  good luck for tomorrow re fertilisation rates.

Off to see a couple of shows in the festival tonight, so will catch up tomorrow

Hugs to all
Dawnx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

Was thinking of you today  and thought I'd pop on FF  to see how things were going -not on here much these days   

- Oh I am delighted for you Donna !!!       number 7..... looks like its your lucky year as well as the Hibees    So cuffed .  DH and you must be on cloud nine.   Did you try the Yoga?? 


Jannie - Congrats  

Maz well done on the eggs    will be keeping everything crossed for you  

Hope everyone is well - Good Luck 

Love Yoda xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

maz -great news! Its a relief isn't it after all the worry. you never know they could all develop perfectly.good luck for the phone call!

Hey Yoda- how are you? Wee fellas looking big!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi yoda

thanks, yeah we are delighted, just waiting for that first scan !!!!!!

never managed to try the yoga, tried body balance instead, never again     its a bit of tia chi, pilates  & yoga. i was better with two hours at the gym.

i tell you, you have got a future heartbreaker on your hand their with that cutie.

take care

donna xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi to everyone 

Great to see so much good news for the IVF girls, I hadn't realised it had been so long since there had been good news on this thread  Just a quickie because I'm also off out to a show at the Festival - what are you off to see Dawn? We're going to see Rich Hall again, he was really good last year.

*Maz* - fantastic news for you, 5 eggs eh  Wishing you masses of        for a good fertilisation rate  Have blown you some bubbles too for extra luck.

Hope everyone else is good and sorry no more time for personals. Had splitting headache all day and feel asleep when I got in from work, so feel even worse now because DP had to drag me up to get ready for tonight! Never mind.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
Ozzie, I am absolutely over the moon for you. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes.Relax and enjoy every moment of it. What was your HCG level? My girls are 5 months now and sometimes I still can't believe they are really mine.
Jannie, congratulations on your BFP too. Maybe autumn/winter 07 is the time for all the Edinburgh IVF girls.
Maz, well done on the eggs. I have everything crossed for good fertilisation, smooth ET and a good result in two weeks.   
Lots of love and good luck to everyone else.
Moiraxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

delighted you get 5 eggs.   

lots of        for your fertilisation rates

thinking of you

jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Get new Maz, 6 eggs is great.   For a good fertilisation rate.  Will be back later for more personals, heading to the shops as going to cook DH a nice romantic meal tonight as he's been great this week as I've been really upset the past couple of days.  Been a bit upset on account of the tx freaking me out and other family things.

Y


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  I have a small wine head this morning and I don't suppose it'll be any better tomorrow after the 40th birthday party tonight    I finished Harry Potter yesterday and thought it was brilliant.  My dissertation is done apart from having to cut it down by 2000 words and I've still got my conclusion to write.  Will maybe do that next week.  

Yvonne, I'm sorry to hear you've had a rotten time of it recently.  It's great that your DH is so great supporting you.  I hope you have a lovely romantic meal tonight (MMM what are you cooking?) and it helps you to feel a little better.  

Elaine, hope your headache went away and you really enjoyed the show.  Are you going to see any thing else?

Donna, body balance sounds interesting (in a far too hard to try kind of way)    The most exercise I do is try to walk home every day when the weather's okay.  It takes 50 minutes but I enjoy it with my IPOD on.  

YODA and Moira, great to hear from you both.  How are you?

Dawn, what did you go and see last night?  normally Stuart and I book loads of shows for the first weekend and hang out in the Pleasance all the time but this year we haven't seen anything and only been to the Pleasance courtyard one.  

Maz, hope you're feeling a little less tender today and you get good fertilisation rates today.  

Mimou, I'm taking it you had a wonderful time partying if the dress is trashed    At least you got to wear it twice.  That's great.  I gave my dress to a charity shop and that same week, there was an article about a footballer's wife who said anyone who gave their wedding dress away wouldn't stay married.  Anyway, her husband had chatted my friend up not that long ago and here I am 18 years later, still with Stu....

Fin, we really should get three points today.  It's Gretna for goodness sake!  It's big Al's 40th tomorrow so he's having a party tonight and we're all going, which will be good.  he's playing in a Hearts Select Team next Sunday at Tynie.  Hoping to go and see him.  

Jannie, how are you today?  This was the first day waking up knowing your were pregnant.  Hope you had a big smile on your face when you woke up  

Jo, what are you up to?

Lorna, any more news on your results and what that will mean for your treatment?  What did yous end up saying at the GUM clinic to get your tests?  

Hi to everyone I've missed...SORRY  

Jayne


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good morning ladies

Just felt I had to leave a message after all the fabby news that is around on the board at the moment   

Donna - Your 7th IVF and it has now given you your dreams.  I can't describe how ecstatic I am for you and your DH.  You really are a shining example of where there's a will  there's a way 

Jannie - I am so pleased for you on your  

Maz -    for those wee eggs to go to lovely embies.

Jayne - Hope you are keeping well  


Hope you don't mind that I still 'lurk' around here from time to time after changing journeys from IVF to Adoption.  I guess old habits die hard   and I got immense support from you guys while undergoing treatment.  A wee update from me - things are going really good and we have almost completed our home study.  We go in front of the panel in 8 weeks time    nervous and excited.

Good luck to everyone with your treatment and I hope you don't mind if I post now and again.

Lynn xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well this morning - despite the horrible weather!

Went to see Jason Byrne and Russell Howard on Friday night.  Enjoyed them both, although the venue for Russell Howard was really hot, so had to go for a couple of drinks afterwards at the Pleasance Courtyard .  Wasn't home until 2.30am!!  Been a while since we've done that!

eclaire - got the Natal Hypno CD and have been listening to it over the last couple of days - not sure what to make of it yet, but at least its forcing me to have a lie down and to relax for half an hour!

Vonnie - hope you had a lovely romantic meal with DH.  Sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it recently, sending you a big  .  Glad you and DH have each other for support.  More treats and romantic times are definitely the way to get through things together.

Jambo - glad to hear you've finally got through HP - was fab wasn't it.  How's your head after the 40th birthday party?  Fingers crossed for getting you're diss completed.

Maz - how you doing today?  Hope fertilisation rates were good, sending you lots of     for ET tomorrow.

Jannie & Donna - have you still got big smiles on your faces?!  Soo happy for you both!

I've got my pre-treatment appt on Wednesday to start our next rollercoaster trip!  I had booked a follow up with Dr Raja for Monday ages ago, so still going to keep that to go through my last cycles - still need a bit of closer there before start this journey again.

Off to go birthday pressie shopping - DH isn't the best at buying surprises, so am taking him into town to treat me!

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Maz,

Well done on the eggs, hope they all get fertilised.

Good Luck!

Fiona x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!  Pregnant ladies, and others with a ton of eggs!!!!!!!

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh ladies what have I missed....

I've not been on for a few days. Went to see Jimmy Carr on Thursday - what a hoot, went last year and thought it may be the same, but it wasn't. I love him, so so funny.

Well back to the topic in hand..... Janine and Donna - I am soooo happy for you and also feel a bit emotional, for you both, you would think it was me that was preggers.

And the lovely Maz, bet you are sooooo chuffed.

Better dash, away to start on the casserole, be back later for personals.


Neave

xxxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Evening all!  

May have to keep this brief as pretty knackered after a busy weekend!  We were also out at some late festival shows over the weekend - funny, same as you Dawn felt totally shocked to get home at 2.30am - am sure I used to do that every weekend without any bother!!  We saw Jason Byrne with Adam Hill last night at Assembly on the Mound.  Was quite good although think they are both better on their own.  Saw Jason Byrne a few weeks ago and was great.  I have seen Adam Hill a few times as well and think he is very funny... might try and get tickets to see his show if we can.  Then had the clever idea of inviting my Mum and Dad, sister and brother in law over tonight - so spent most of the day cleaning the house, cooking etc - hence a bit weary now!  Am hoping the tidy up will see me through until start of treatment so was hopefully good planning ahead!  My sister very kindly bought me the complete set of Sex and the City DVD's so might be just the job for the lazing around I intend to do once everything is done!  Is getting very close now and feels funny since because I am going straight to stimms it will all be here and over and done with pretty quickly... yikes!!  I got my hypnotherapy CD in the post the other day as well - too busy running around all weekend to listen to it - don't think that is quite how it is supposed to work but hopefully will start using it this week!

Hope everyone is doing well....

Maz - really hoping that you got good news re egg fertilisation and that you will get to ET tomorrow with no hitches.  Thinking of you.

Donna / Jannie - trust the fabulous news from last week is starting to sink in now and that you had great weekends?!

Dawn - hope tomorrows appt with Dr Raja goes well and that it gives you some positive feedback for going into the next cycle.  It so is a rollercoaster and think it is definitely a good idea to go through things with him before you start again.

Jayne - sounds like you had a great weekend lined up.  Missed the football scores - the men in my life (ie DH and BIL) are Newcastle and Celtic fans (sorry!) so didn't hear the Hearts score but hope you had a good weekend in any case.  

Elaine - hope the headaches and tiredness aren't too bad.  I know Jambo's advice to me when I started on the zoladex really helped.  If you are getting side effects then you know the drugs are working and doing their job so somehow it makes them seem OK!  Was Rich Hall good?

Vonnie - hope you are feeling better after a nice meal with your DH.  What would we do without them?  I hope you were able to relax and have a nice evening together and that has helped. 

Think I may have to sign off as am roasting - hot bloomin flushes at night still getting me!  Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Hope you have all had a nice weekend!

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry was AWOL at the weekend. Got the call on Saturday and was a bit   as we only got 2 embies from 5 eggs. Hadn't been expecting that as our fert rates have always been about 70%. Really  that those 2 won't have made it to day 3.

Am in at 11.30 today. Will log on later and catch up on all the news and the personals.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Maz, will be thinking of you this morning, sending loads of     that your eggs are dividing nicely as we speak.  You only need one to implant and these could be the ones.  Fingers crossed babe.

DH and I had a nice meal on saturday, DH brought in a bottle of champers which we had before hand.  Gawd knows what we were celebrating as he was in a mood on account of the footie for 30 mins, ranting about Mr Romanov etc plus I've been a tearful wreck all week!!  But we did have a nice meal, with no mention of tx or babies which was a good sign.

Also decided to go to Portugal on holiday so plan to book it tonight.  Going away on the 3rd for 10 days so I've got just about a month to lose some weight, me thinks its a losing battle but got to give it a try.

Dawn, hope you appt goes well today.  Mine was with Dr Raja as well and I liked him, was very encouraging regarding future prospects but I guess they all have to be like that.

Well, off to the gym for a class now so I'll be back later for more news.

Yvonne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

Firstly, thank you everyone so much for your lovely response to my news.  It really means a lot to me as you have all walked with me through the past 8 weeks - which have had their ups and downs - and regardless of the result, your support has been a real comfort.  I am having trouble believing it to be true at the moment but am praying that all of you will find yourselves in the same situation one day.

Maz: I hope that ET went smoothly and that the embies were a good grade. Am thinking of you today and have everything crossed for you.

Dawn: Hope you are enjoying all the shows!  Hope the pretx scan on weds goes really well and that your appt with Dr Raga today is positive and gets you on a good setting for the next round.  

elaine: So sorry to hear about the headaches.  Hope that you are coping with them OK.  When I was a bit rough of d/r the others told me that the happy hormones make you feel a lot better and they were right!  

Vonnie:   lovely to hear that you and DH are looking after each other so well.  Your special meal sounds amazing - keep up the good work at the gym!

Lynn: Some dear friends of mine are in the process of adopting, it is a long process but it seems like they work hard to make a good match.  My SIL also adopted and it is so wonderful to see them now with the children.  Hope the panel goes well in Oct - it is exciting!

Neave: I also love Jimmy Carr! will try and see if I can get some tickets after you recommendation.

Jo: Saw Adam Hill a few years ago and laughed so much I though I would have to run to the loo!  It is exciting that you will soon be on stimms!

Fin: How are you?  What age did you get your kittens neuters?  Mine are literally starting to climb the walls!

Moonie:  Hope you are keeping well and and recovering from being bled dry for all those blood tests.  

I'm in at ERI every morning at the mo (OHSS is worse but I'm not complaining believe me!) so hopefully I will bump into some of you.

Love
Jannie xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz-   Hope you got the go ahead today honey.I know its scary and upsetting when the cycle seems to be going badly- but do remember other girls on here who've got pregnant with one embryo.Fingers crossed for you. 

Dawn- good luck with pre tx scan- god idea tro still ahve follow up- you need to have asked all the questions to feel settled in your mind about next cycle.The pre natal cd might feel more natural nearer the time- I can imagine it might be a bit upsetting for you. 

jannie- how lovely to hear about happy adopters. hope you're able to take all this in!Hope the ohss eases off.

elaine- how are you doing?the headaches are nasty.

lynn- ggod to hear thigns are progressign so fast with you re adoption. When did you set the ball rolling?

Neave- Jimmy carr is just the king of sarcasm- v funny.

jayne- HP was excellent- made me cry at the end but maybe thats just me!

Jo- good luck with your cycle

fin-how are you? 

vonnie- glad you had a nice meal in the end- a good end to a bad week by the sounds of it.

Hi to anyone I missed!

we had busy time entertaining some ozzies before they went travelling round Britain- one of them has been working for DH- they were highly amusing but in a Jackass sort of way-crazy kids!
The London lab emailed me to say they'd forgotten to do one of my tests even though they charged me for it Now have to get it done here and send it down- how many more mix ups!  have my cycle dates now though  d/r 20th sept and fly out to Vegas on 8th Oct on stims day 7.

love lorna xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Maz - just wanted to send  thoughts for today. Really hoping you get some good news today - you seem to have had such a roller coaster this cycle. 

Lorna - so pleased you have got your dates sorted for U.S.. Very exciting / nervewracking I would imagine! Do you have to have any scans here as part of treatment ?

Dawn - hope appointment was useful . I have got a follow up next monday too. Good luck with the next round

I hope Jannie and Donna are both still on cloud 9 - hope the OHSS isn't too sore.

Vonnie I hope you enjoyed your romantic meal and that things start to get better for you this week - what a time of it you have been having lately !!!

I am doing ok, waiting for ERI appt next week and next af to hopefully start FET. We had a great weekend up at LochAline scuba diving(DH) and biking (me).

to eclaire, jo-edin, Kat, Jayne,Roma, FionaM, Finbarina,Lanky and everybody else

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thank you sooooo much for all your positive thoughts and comments. Has really helped  

Good news is that my 2 embies were good for transfer today, both grade 2 with none/very little fragmentation, a 5 cell and a 7 cell. Embryologist was very pleased with them; we were too  

All I can do now is wait (and try not to bite off my fingernails), so here I am PUPO again   Have decided to take this week off work, so need to get to GP for a certificate tomorrow.

Will be around more over the next few days so will post proper personals then.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Maz - So glad to hear that embies were both good grades and are now on board, you've really had a few ups and downs this cycle!  You're just right taking the week off work, hope you've got lots of DVD's to watch to keep you occupied.  Take it easy, and lots of     for embies staying put!

Jo - you must be so excited (and nervous) about going to stimms on the 30th - not long know!  

Vonnie - Wow, 10 days in Portugal sounds fab - just what the doctor ordered - Enjoy!

Jannie - can't believe you have to go into ERI every morning!  Hope it all settles down soon.

Lorna - glad to hear you've got your dates and things are going to be starting soon.  Are you being monitored during d/r and stimms?  Roll on Vegas, hoping that lady luck is with you!

Mimou - sounds like you had a fab weekend.  Hope appt goes well next week, and A/F hurries up!  FET is a bit of a strange experience after a full cycle, as there's very little intervention, and if you're able to there's no drugs!

Fiona-Jane - Carys is soooo cute!

Had our follow up with Dr Raja today - I felt it went ok, he was quite positive about our cycle and chances going forward.  At the very least I feel like I've asked the questions I wanted to, and although there's no answer to the million dollar question - why?, I do feel a level of closure on what happened, and can now focus on the next cycle.  Ended up having pre-treatment scan as well, plus forms and drugs - so all set for starting d/r on 6th September.

 and   to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to put a quick message on so you can see I've not gone AWOL  I'll try to get back on for personals later, but I'm really struggling to find time to fit everything in just now, and this thread and another I'm posting to have been going mad with all the chatter 

*Maz* - fantastic news that those 2 embies were good and are where they should be now. Now you just relax and put your feet up for the next 2 weeks and we'll all keep everything crossed that you're bringing us good news like Jannie and Donna soon      All being well I'll also be in on your test day for my third and final scan, if everything goes to plan - that's if you can plan in these circumstances 

*Dawn* - glad your appointment with Dr. Raja went so well, and only just over 2 weeks to wait until you start, which is fantastic 

Sorry for being so lazy just now but want to catch the last of the evening sun and go for a walk with DP. Trying to do less strenuous exercise to keep fit just now, though the weather hasn't been on my side 
For anyone who is interested, Rich Hall was really, really funny on Friday - even better than last year. I'd recommend seeing him if you get chance. I also saw Sean Lock a couple of weeks ago, but didn't find him quite so funny, though he was good.

Best wishes to everyone and hope you're all well,
Elaine 

PS Don't know who has been blowing me so many bubbles but thanks for that, it really cheered me up


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Maz - great news from you!!  Delighted to hear that.  I find it weird how everyone's experience is totally different through all of this... you seem to have had a bit of a tough time in the run up to today but what is great is that you now have every reason to be as positive as if the run had been as you had originally planned.  2 fine embies on board - really great.  Good to hear you are taking the week off.  Reckon I am going to do the same if all goes to plan with me.  

Vonnie - so impressed with your gym activities. I was doing so well, but seemed to all go to pot once I got the cold a few weeks back.  Right out of the routine now and sort of thinking I should maybe take it easy now I am getting so close (that's my excuse anyway!)  Great you are planning a holiday too - will no doubt do you good to get away.

Jannie - still smiling away at your news and nice to read your post.  I hope the OHSS is getting better though... please tell me you are not still having to pee in a jug!!??

Mimou - sounds like you are keeping yourself nice and busy which I totally wish I had done more of before starting this cycle!  

Moonchild - surely not more tests for you??  I am sure you will take it all in your stride but what a nightmare!  Your dates seem to be coming along really fast though.  I was in Vegas earlier this year - if I can think of anything that might help while you are there I will let you know (although I blame that place entirely for the excess pounds I am carrying!)

Dawn - glad you had a good discussion with Dr Raja and that it has helped you feel better going into this cycle.  You are not far behind me I guess if you are starting in September.  Can't really describe how I feel at present.  Am actually really really tired today and so feeling a bit anxious rather than excited, but I know I will feel better tomorrow.  I am a girl who needs her sleep!!

Elaine - thanks for the Rich Hall recommendation.  Quite fancy going to see someone this week as think a night of laughter might be just what I need to take my mind off things.  

Hi to anyone else I have missed.  Really busy with work just now so need to finish off a few things... and then an early night!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

just here very quickly so apologies  

Maz, that is great news that you are now PUPO            

Lorna, wow - you have your dates for Vegas.  You must be getting so excited and anxious all at the same time  

Jannie and Donna, still over the moon for you both

Had better go as I need to finishe off a cookbook I'm doing for the church then email it to the printer.  

Take care and have a good day

jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

There seems to be so much going on in this thread at the moment.

Maz, great news about your embies, sounds as if they are in excellent shape.  You just sit back and relax now as you have been on a bit of a rollercoaster ride of late.

Lorna, not long until Vegas.  How you feeling about it, you must be excited and nervous at the same time, is your DH going with you?

Jannie, hope the OHSS is starting to ease off now.  

Dawn, glad things went well with Dr Raja.  I guess getting your drugs makes the next cycle more real to you.  

Mimou, glad to hear things are good with you and you'll be starting your FET soon.

Well seem to be a bit more relaxed now.  Just going to go with the flow between now and starting in Dec again, hence the reason for the gym plus want to lose some weight for my hols but I'm stuck on 3lb lost but I guess I'll just have to work harder.     

Anyway will be back later for more personals

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- phew! you have 2 great embies on the mothership  Hope the 2ww is kind to you. Good grades!

dawn- glad you found the follow up helpful.Its good to rake over the coals I think.Onward and upward!

vonnie- I'm convinced the hormones during tx play havoc with metabolism .I've found it very hard to shed more than afew pounds but granted i haven't been going to the gym but doing long dog walks. It'll come off eventually!Yes nervous- going through all the what ifs- what if i don't get enough eggs for CGH testing, what if none go to blastocyst, what if none are normal after testing.....I'm trying to think of it as  a holiday( we'll just ignore that I'll be on drugs with side effects!)DH coming too- we need him  though he won't be needed next time i go out for any ET- its staggered so no embryos will be replaced this cycle- testing takes too long.

jambo- you're a busy bee! cookbooks now- whatever else next?

mimou-sounds like a fab weekend away! Brr at the scuba!

jo- am worried about the availability of ood and my weight in vegas too  maybe you could pm me with restaurants you rated or fun things to do?I'll be at clinic everyday or second day for scans /bloods for 1st week but free the next week assuming I've had EC.Not taking all the organising in my stride- threw myself howling onto the stairs yesterday much to the dogs amusement 

elaine- you put in mind to blow some bubbles to make the number end in 7- I think its supposed to be a lucky supersition on here! 

Hi to everyone else! I've to find somewhere that will do d/r scan here and bloods now....

love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

I remember watching folk on the telly having treatment abroad and wondering where they get all the prep stuff done.  Will the RIE not do it for you and charge you a fee for whatever they do?  Am sure the private place in Glasgow would do it it noone else would.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jayne- thanks for that.I'm starting to feel quite stressed at all the organisation and people not doing what they're supposed to. I asked dr t a while back if he;d do scans for a fee but he said clinic too busy but he may be able to do them at murrayfield.failing that i'll try the Nuffield at this stage I want the path of least resistance-might feel a b it wierd Dr T doing it as he's not inagreement with the type of tx I'm going for.
I'm sure one of you girls are experienced enough now to do one for me!!!

hows the essay coming along?


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Lorna

Will PM you when I get a chance with some stuff I did in Vegas - apart from eat!  If it helps, Dr Thong did a private scan for me at the Murrayfield... long story but it was tied in with my endometriosis treatment and basically my work paid for private treatment of that.  I just quickly checked to see if I could find the invoice but I must have thrown it away.  A figure of £200 springs to mind though as at one point the private health scheme weren't going to pay for it as they thought it was fertility related and I think he told me that is what it would be??

Hope that helps

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Moonie I had no idea your tx was so involved.  No wonder your feeling so stressed with everything, I bet you felt better after your wee cry, I know it helps me.  DH and I had a good talk when felt like that and he managed to get to the bottom of why I'm feeling this way and I do feel better.

Have you tried the GCRM in Glasgow to see if they could perhaps help with anything?  I know its a bit further away but if no where in edin will do its perhaps worth a try.

Yvonne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing tonight?

Jo - can understand how anxious you feel before starting on treatment, but once you make a start, and you feel like you're actually doing soemthing it should get better.  Just remember that every wee injection is a step closer to your dream.  I too am a girl who needs her sleep, so looking forward to a lie in tomorrow as I'm working from home in the morning!!

eclaire - can't believe you're chatting on 2 threads, I find it hard enough to keep up with everything here!  

Vonnie - yep, getting the drugs has made it all a bit more real - although disappointed that i didn't get my wee zip bag again, got them in a plastic bag!!  Had a bit of a moan to Laura, so she's going to see if she can get me one for starting on stimms!  This process definitely messes with our metabolism, so please don't give up on the gym and keeping fit.  Eventually your body will get the message - says me sitting eating chocs I got for my birthday!

Lorna - yes, onward and upwards for us all!  I agree it would be strange having Dr T doing your scans, but it would save you having to travel, failing that, I think it's worth trying the new private hosp in Glasgow.  I can recommend the buffet at the Bellagio, and you should try to fit in a Cirque d'soleil show - the one at Treasure Island was fab.

maz - how you feeling today?  Hope you're taking it easy.

Lanky - hows the bump?  Hope you're feeling ok.

Hello to Kat, Fin, Roma, Scots Fi, Chook, Jayne, Mimou, Donna, Jannie, Woodstock, Fiona M, and anyone else that I've probably missed

Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Hope everyone is good this supposed summer evening  Have just spent the day wondering what on earth is going on, as it feels like the middle of autumn - I could almost do with some hot flushes to warm me up 

*Yvonne* - keep your spirits up about the weight loss and remember muscle weighs more than fat, so the chances are the reason you're not losing weight is because you're working so hard at the gym and building up muscle    Before I fell off the exercise wagon well and truly a couple of months ago, one of my main complaints was I wasn't losing any weight. Apparently it's good to vary the exercise you do too because your body gets used to it. And if you can't be bothered, then do what I've done and become some sort of armchair expert 

*Jo* - Hope you managed to get that early night you were after and the hot flushes have subsided  Not long now until you start too, remind me are you going straight to stimms? Glad you enjoyed the shows at the Festival and hope you find some time for the CD soon. I'm struggling to find time for it some evenings at the moment too, though I know the point of it is for you to take some time for yourself to relax 

*Lorna* - I'm amazed at the amount of effort you must have had to put in to find out all this information about your treatment  I had also wondered how people go about having treatment abroad and getting all the pre-treatment checks done, but I'm learning pretty fast from your situation. It all sounds quite exciting and hopefully you and DH will be able to have a lot of relaxing and fun time out there too  I'll need to ask both you and Jo for some tips about places to go in Vegas to pass on to my big sister, as she's getting married out there next year on my birthday.

*Jayne* - you always seem to be on the go, I think I might need some tips from you about being so enthusiastic and energetic  Also, can you please explain to me what PUPO means? I'm too thick (and absent-minded just now!) to work it out 

*Dawn* - glad you also enjoyed your Festival shows and just wish I had a bit more time to catch a couple more. If I get the chance I might try and see either Jason Byrne or Russell Howard too on your recommendation. Have you got any more into the CD yet? It took me a few listens before I got into it properly and it makes more sense once your into treatment. DP finds it hilarious because more often than not now I fall asleep while listening to it, so I'm obviously a bit too relaxed  I've practically abandoned the other thread now as I really can't keep up - while I'm reading it there are generally several more posts go on, they really can natter 

*Lynn* - it's good to hear your home study is going well and good luck with the rest of the process  Please keep us all posted with how you get on 

*Neave* - how was your casserole the other night? Glad you enjoyed Jimmy Carr, I thought he would probably be pretty good as I like that sarcastic humour 

*Maz* - hope you are still feeling really positive and enjoying your time off      Have you got anything planned for the next 10 days?

*Mimou* - hope  turns up soon so you can get started again. Do you know when your appointment is, or does that depend on AF timing?

*Jannie* and *Donna* - hope you're both still on  and taking it easy and getting spoiled rotten at home 

*Kat* - hope life isn't too hectic for you as I see you've not been on much. I bet you can't wait for your cruise - where is it you're going?

Hi to Finbarina, Fiona, Fiona (Scots Fi), Lanky, Moira, Yoda, Kirsty, Natasha, Chook and Woodstock  Really, really sorry if I've missed anyone 

I've just finished drinking a cup of Yogi Tea Bright Mood tea to try and keep me from being a moody cow  DP briefly complained about my moods the other night, until I reminded him that I am seriously missing my oestrogen right now and he should be grateful my side effects are so minimal  Cheeky so-and-so  He's been pretty good though and very supportive, though I'm glad I decided to do my own injections because he's only been awake once when I've been doing them  However he has said he'll come along on Thursday morning even though it means an early start - I don't fancy tackling Sheriffhall roundabout at that time in the morning, but guess we'll be getting used to it! All in all though I'm still feeling pretty good, have now got hideous acne on my face, feel tired a lot and have a dull headache a lot of the time, but am just pleased it looks like the Buserelin is working  Fingers crossed now for Thursday.

Hope everyone else is doing well and  and    to everyone 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Evening...

Elaine, PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise   I quite like it.  I'm not very energetic in the old physical sense - Stuart looks after his physical self (runs round Arthur Seat each day then runs home after work) but I look after my spiritual and cognitive self (going to church and doing my masters).  Stuart does joke with me about always having to have something on the go.  I can be enthusiastic to the point of annoying people at times   but to be honest I can be a right dampener on things when they're not going my way too     Fingers crossed for you for Thursday    Hope you get a wee bag.  I have a stash...I can always give you one if Laura doesn't.  

Hanging about here as I've been putting lots of Stuart's CDs into hi ITunes library.  

Lorna, had forgotten about getting it done privately at Murrayfield.  You'd be paying privately at RIE anyway so just go to th Murrayfield if he can fit you in.  Don't be worried about what he thinks.  In the grand scheme of things what is more important....a doctor having an opinion about your choices which he probably won't voice anyway or the convenience of getting it done at Edinburgh    I've not done much of my essay recently.  I've given out three copies for boss/colleague/husband to read so planning to start making changes when I get some feeback but I really should start on the conclusion.  I really don't have much more to do.  I've phoned up and asked for some info on a doctorate   - who am I trying to kid  

Maz, how are you doing?  I've been thinking of you

Hiya to everyone else, but I better take my chipped nailpolish off from Saturday night before I go to work in the morning  

Toodlepip

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all!

Hope you are all doing OK?  Just took a walk down to the post office - is gorgeous out there!! Working from home today - giving a presentation tomorrow and, as usual, have left it to the last minute!  Just ran through it just now and nearly bored myself to tears... think I will need to award a prize to anyone who stays awake when I give it tomorrow!!  Am trying to wind work down a bit so basically have that to do plus another couple of trips away and then that is it!!

Really counting down the days now until I start stims - a week tomorrow.  It can't come soon enough for so many reasons but one of them definitely being to hopefully cancel out the Zoladex side effects.  In a way I have been lucky.  I was warned that the side effects would be "horrendous" which was possibly a good thing since they have been nowhere near as bad as I anticipated.  Truth is however that I think I have had 2 full nights sleep in the last 3 months and that is starting to wear a bit thin!  Seems to have got worse the last couple of nights - was so hot last night and couldn't sleep at all.  Up at 2.00, 3.00 and 5.00.  Even tried the hypnotherapy CD at 2.00, which did send me right off, but only until 3.00 - not the best!!  Anyway enough moaning just have to hope it will all be worth it!!  Anyone else have this problem while on the zoladex??  (also, need to pee all the time as well which can’t be the best either!!)

So how's things?

Maz - hope you are feeling good and enjoying taking it easy for a few days?  A perfect day for lazing outside if ever there was one.  Hope that eveything is going well for you and no bad after effects from EC/ET etc.

Jayne - great that you lead such a busy life!  I feel I have achieved nothing this year since the endo was diagnosed in February.  Seems like everything has been put on hold.  If this cycle doesn't work for me then I really want to make sure that I throw myself into some more things (but definitely not anymore studying!)  Did a full time masters a few years ago and have total respect for anyone that can do that alongside working as well. 

Elaine - a huge post from you!  Yes, straight to stims for me on 30 August.  Good luck with everything on Thursday (least of all Sheriffhall roundabout!) Fire away any Vegas questions although was only there 3 days en route to California!

Dawn - trust you are achieving more than me working from home today??!!! Yes, will be good to get started.  Feeling good about it all (just tired!) - am planning to sleep all weekend as have an early start tomorrow and Friday!!  Hope you are feeling positive too about starting again.

Really better go and get on!

Hi to everyone else I have missed off - hope everyone is doing well

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Just a quickie to say :
Good Luck Elaine with your baseline scan !! Hope everything goes well and you get some hormones back tomorrow !

Lorna - thinking of you and all of the hassle/battles you are going through with this next step. Hope things are going a bit more smoothly for you.



take care  x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Another gorgeous day!

*Elaine*: Thinking of you today and hoping that your baseline scan has gone well - let us know. I found it hard to slow down for the treatment too but your body is going through a lot so let yourself enjoy the R and R!

*Lorna*: I hope you have got your scan sorted, I agree with Jayne go with what is least trouble for you. I think Dr T will be professional about it. You have done really well with everything that you have achieved for this tx so far. Quite amazing when you think about it. When I first joined the board I think you were just about to have your first phone consultation - you have made big progress since then.

*Peanuts*: What no highly desirable zip bag for you?! Scandalous! I don't quite understand the process with your tx what happens now?

*Maz*: How are you doing hun? Thinking of you loads and send you lots of   

*Jayne*: That is great that your essay is nearly finished - whoo hoo! is the song you wrote now on itunes? What is it called I'd love to hear it.  at your nail polish comment - I normally paint my toenails but reaching them is complete impossibility at the moment - so they are a state! I wonder if DH would draw the line at...?

*Mimou*: Are you back at work this week? When does your tx start again? How are you feeling about it.

*Jo*: I agree with Peanuts, it is easier once things are going, there is less time to think about what ifs as you are much more in the present with the treatment. The Zoladex sounds really tough - hopefully you will enjoy some good nights sleep once you are off it. I got into a really negative sleep cycle last year and found that aromatherapy helped. Although there are certain oils they can't use (I seem to remember Lavender was a no no) if you are TTC so it is good to find someone experienced.

*Fin*: How are you doing?

*Lanky*: Hope you are keeping OK.

Well had better get back to some work - got a day off from the hosp today back in tomorrow. Just realised that I might not get away on my holiday at start of sept if we are still in and out so much. Will wait and see.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are enjoying the weather and keeping well.
Love Jannie xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry but this is going to be a very lazy post because I'm exhausted and in need of my bed! This is the first chance I've had to come on all day because the Internet was down at work 

*Jayne* - thanks for explaining PUPO, it all makes sense now  I got a lovely wee green bag from Laura today, which cheered me up - I'm so easily pleased  Hope you got that chipped nail varnish off - I have to take it off almost immediately after a night out because it really irritates me otherwise, bit obsessive really! How is your dissertation coming along now?

*Jo* - how did your presentation go? I am always very impressed with anyone who can face giving presentations and take it in their stride, it frightens me half to death  Hope you've managed to catch up on at least a little sleep 

*Mimou* - thanks for your kind wishes, they served me well today 

*Jannie* - hope your symptoms are easing up a bit and you're able to enjoy your pregnancy. I see you got a day off today, but are you generally still going in as often? I was scanning faces today to see if anyone might be a fellow FF, but everyone seemed quite distracted.

Sorry I've no more time for personals but hope everyone is good 
I saw Dr. Raja today, who as always seemed very nice but in such a rush! He speaks so quickly that at times I don't pick up what he's asking, which is only made worse by him brandishing dildo cam  Anyway apparently my lining was about 3mm and I appear to have about 6 follies each side, so he seemed pretty pleased and got me started straight on to 150iu Puregon daily. I've to go back first thing Tuesday. I'm delighted to be on to the next stage  
 One wee question though, Laura never mentioned needing to keep the Puregon and pen in the fridge, but there's something in the instruction booklet (which I haven't really had any time to look at properly) that seems to suggest you might keep it there. Does anyone know if this should be kept in the fridge?

Right, must get some sleep. Hope DP is back from the pub shortly or there will be trouble  

Best wishes and good luck to all,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya 

Sorry flying visit from me. Been reading the thread but so much to catch up on I haven't had time for personals 

Just to let you all know that I'm fine  Fairly symptom free so far; good thing/bad thing  Trying to keep occupied so I don't go loopy  DH relented and let me go to Chili's concert last night. It was ace , especially as some security guys gave us wristbands for the front about 2 minutes after we got into the stadium. So much for keeping to the back- I was 7 people from the front    It was a lot less crowded then the rest of the pitch though so was actually a good thing (or so I kept telling DH  ). Kaiserchiefs tonight  Got friends up all weekend so will be out doing festival stuff.
*
Elaine*- well done on starting stimms  hope you feel better with your hormones back! Sounds like you have a good crop of follies developing  Usually the pens have to be kept in the fridge if they haven't been opened yet, but once they are in use you can keep them at room temperature fro 28 days (same as insulin). However I haven't had puregon before so I suggest calling EFREC for a quick chat just to double check.

*Jannie*- so sorry about your OHSS worsening. Hope it gets better soon  and you get away on holiday 

Sorry no more personals girls but must get a shift on as meeting a friend of the train at 12.30

TTFN. Love to all ( and lots of    to Donna and Jannie for their upcoming scans  )

Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all 

*Maz* - thanks so much for your comments. I had re-read the packaging and it appeared it would be OK, but thought I'd better check. I just rang and they said it's fine for up to 28 days at room temperature, so I've stopped worrying  Just when I think I'm fairly chilled something comes up that throws me off balance  Glad you enjoyed the Chili Peppers, I'm not at all jealous  I wish! Have a great time at the Kaiserchiefs and anjoy seeing your friends and doing Festival things this weekend too  Your ticker has just reminded me how quickly things are moving now, yippee  Hope those embies are nestling in nicely    

I'm pleased to say having hormones back is already improving my hideous majorly oily skin and acne - amazing how quickly it takes effect. Plus the headaches have gone and I feel ace - probably helps to have some  too. Going to go and sit and eat lunch with colleagues outside now 

Best wishes and luck to all,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Maz - good to hear you are doing well and keeping yourself busy!  Would seem to be the key to passing the time!  Your weekend will no doubt fly over with you having friends to visit.  Nice one!  Am glad too you had a great time at the concert - am sure it was totally the right decision and great you got so near the front!  I have a great friend now living in the States who LOVES the RHCP's - I can't listen to them without totally thinking of her.... happy memories!

Elaine - great to hear all is good with you and you are safely on the stims!  Glad to hear you are feeling instantly better too!  I guess I am right behind you, so is really nice for me to hear from you all that is involved (sorry that it is you finding out first and that I am not probably going to be able to give you much advice, but hopefully we can keep each other company for some of the 2WW at least!) Have had a real shocker with the old hot flushes in this gorgeous weather the last few days... add that on to a bit of extra adrenaline whilst giving a presentation yesterday and I was a right slidy old mess!  Useful info about the drugs too - how are you finding doing them?  Are you doing them yourself?  Think we have decided that I will try and do my own rather than DH getting involved!  Wishing you loads of luck with everything!

Jannie - how are you feeling now?  Hoping that a day away from the ERI means the OHSS is easing off?  I had no idea it could be such a long lasting thing.  I hope you are feeling better and that it doesn't interfere with your holiday... are you going away?

Dawn - hope you are getting on OK, looking forward to getting going again and got your head around the earlier start date OK now?  Any more festival stuff lined up?  Not sure what we will do this weekend but hope the weather stays so nice and can just take it easy!  Really need to try this CD!!

Jambo - far too nice for dissertation writing this weekend!  Trust you have a busy weekend in prospect?

Lorna - how are things with you?  Have you made any progress with sorting pre-treatment appointments.  Hope it is not all getting you down.  As Jannie says you have made so much progress so hope you are keeping up the determined spirit!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Have a great weekend!

Jo xx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, congrats to those who have got a bfp since last time I was on and good luck to those waiting. I am slowly getting to grips with the site, haven't done the profile thing yet but I will.

Have a question for *Lorna* - did you investigate immune issues with ERI? I can't shake the suspicion that my failure to conceive is down to immune issues or natural killer cells etc. Our infertility is unexplained and after this failed IVF, when everything went so well, I can't get rid of the feeling that I may even be conceiving every month and it's just not implanting - as with the IVF. I notice you are having IVIG treatment in the US - I take it this was not something ERI were prepared to entertain? Good luck if you do that tho. When we had one of our first consults Dr Irvine completely dissed the idea of such things - along with IUI. I find it offputting that at Edinburgh they are so down on anything other than conventional IVF. When your problem is unexplained, it seems like a sledgehammar to crack a walnut - esp when they outright refused to do IUI - in Glasgow it's the standard first treatment for unexplained IF.

Be interested to hear from anyone else too what the response of ERI is to failed IVF on the back of unexplained IF. Have not had our follow up yet - have counselling appointment next week so that will be the tissue-shredding emotional part.

Have also started to take aspirin daily without any medical advice. Is that wrong? I don't want to start going down the IVIG road as DH would never allow it. But I just can't believe there's nothing else they can do after popping the embryos back in. I feel ****** off that I have had to go through a drug induced process that I can do very well myself and that DH can do his part in too (had had nagging doubts as GP was a bit of a gun-jumper when it came to interpreting SA along World Health Org guidelines a little too literally, even tho the consultants subsequently said there was no prob). However the fert rates laid that ghost to rest.

I just think the failed IVF is screaming that there is a problem with implanting, and what do they do, nothing? Is this it, I will just have to go through IVF again and again even though I don't need the first half of the treatment, and they do nothing to help the implanation take?

Sorry to rant on and that I don't put drawings etc on my posts - too time consuming and difficult for me!

Anyway thanks, Woodstock


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sorry been awol for a while not had a min to get on and have missed so much just been catching up

omg donna and jannie am so pleased for you how are you feeling? do you have a date for first scan, got everything crossed for a smooth 8 months ahead. 

maz great you have 2 good embries on board, hows the 2ww treating you 

lorna all set for vegas then? is good that they have found something that can be fixed but alot to get your head round, how are you and steven doing?

kat, jane, jan, woodstock, vonnie, lynn, elaine, dawn, jo, mimou and everyone i have missed sorry no time for personals but i hope all is well and will try and get on again soon. take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are very well.

Will catch up tomorrow, just having a quick swiz, looking at your progress.

Heading off up town to meet my friends, we are off to see Ricky Gervais at the castle.

Meeting for tea, they don't know it yet, but gonna make them go to Hendersons salad bar. I need to keep this diet up!!!

Cheers

Neave
xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girlies

Hope your having a fab weekend - glad to see the weather has finally realised its summer!

elaine - so glad to hear that your onto the next stage of happy hormones.  Grow follies grow  .  Been getting into the hypno CD, although seem to be having the same problem as you and falling asleep - DH even said that I was snoring!  Have been feeling quite positive, so not sure whether thats the CD or just the fact that we're starting again, and feels like we're getting on with things.

Jo - not long now until starting stimms!  Hope your sleep patterns get back to normal, and the side effects get cancelled out!

Jannie - I now, will have to have words to get a posh bag!  I start d/r on the 6th Sept, and then back to the ERI on the 20th - hopefully to start on stimms!  I seemed to react ok to the drugs last time, so hoping it'll be the same this time, but judging by the chat on here it sounds like no 2 cycles are the same.  Will have to wait and see.  How you feeling?  Hope you're feeling better and able to get away for your hols.

Maz - glad to hear you're doing ok, and keeping yourself busy.  Very jealous of the Chillies concert, have always wanted to see them, seem to keep missingout on tickets!  Sending you lots of     and  .

Woodstock - sending you a big  .  Lorna will be able to explain things better to you, but she has had her investigations done in London, as part of a treatment programme for a clinic in the USA.  Plus a few tests done through her GP, etc.  But ERI don't offer that type of investigations or treatment shes going ahead with.  I know it can be frustrating, especially after a failed cycle, but different clinics offer different treatments and protocols, and you need to weigh up the pros and cons and go for what feels right for you. Sorry I don't have experience with unexplained IF, some of the other girls might be able to help you more there.  I hope your follow up appt, and counselling session help you, I know they've helped me through a difficult time.  Feel free to rant at us any time - that's part of why we're here!

Neave - just saw your post - have a fab time tonight, looks like you've got the weather for a night at the Castle!  Very impressed by you dragging them all to Hendersons!!

As you know I had my follow up with Dr Raja on Monday, plus I had a counselling session on Wednesday, so feel like I've got my questions answered and my head sorted out!  So now feeling as positive as I can before going into this treatment cycle, just need to wait it out to the 6th Sept.

 and   to everyone
Dawnx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hope you all had a great weekend!

*Elaine* - how are you doing with the happy hormones ? Hope your follicles are a-frolicking. Do you have a scan tomorrow ? Good Luck  

*Maz * - how were the Kaisers ? I think fun filled 2ww has got to be the way to go. I was told at ERI that patients who laughand have fun during TX have better outcomes .Hope you are doing ok for part 2 of 2ww - when do you test ?

I had a great weekend - we have a week's free pass for posh gym with lovely heated outdoor pool so DP and I have been pretending we are on holiday again. We are going back for tennis lesson tonight after abysmal session on tennis courts - kept pancaking the ball over the curtain into the match next door - very embarrassing!  

I had an appointment at ERI today and it went well and they were very patient with my big list of questions!   They reckon a medicated cycle will be best for our FET as my cycles have gone so loopo after IVF. I will have to downreg then take HRT tablets to thicken up lining etc.

There are 24 day 1 embryos stored in groups of 4, and I asked about maybe thawing 8 and going for blastocyst and she seemed to think this might be a possibility and will discuss it with the embryologist.
She also said that 50% are likely to perish during the thaw and that if we did get blast, we could only put 1 back not 2. There is a lot to think about as I would hate to waste any but obviously want to do whatever will give us the best possible chance.

I asked again about blocked tube and fibroid preventing implantation or causing problems but they seemed to be adamant that there is nothing to worry about on this front. Here's hoping they're right 

So - just need to wait another week ( or 3  ) for AF and then I would start buserelin on day23 - probably end of September - any cycle buddies ?

*Kat* - any news on your FET ?

*Vonnie*- how is the fitness / weight loss thang going ? - I too have been going hell for leather with HARDLY ANY weight loss !!! Why does IVF make you pile on the weight so much ! It must be muscle that is weighing down the scales   !

*Jayne* - how is the dissertation going ?

Donna, Jannie when do you go for scans ? How you doing  

Hello to Lorna, Finbarina, FionaM, Jo-edin, Woodstock, Neave, Twiggy, Michelle and all other lovely ERIladies


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday.  I've just been having a lazy time if it lately, well not to lazy as still on a mission to lose those extra pounds but on since the tx.  So far 4 lbs off but I'm going to have to move up a gear as we've booked 11 days in Portugal leaving on the 26/9 so I've got a bit of a battle on my hands to get down to my target weight.  So looking forward to it as we can get away from the stresses and strains for a bit.  Booked into the Hilton Golf and Spa so I will be definately taking advantage of getting a few tx done while I'm there.  Also got a pool, gym and tennis courts so I maybe able to keep the exercise going but who am I kidding,  .  That will be oot the window along with the healthy eating...

I was wondering if any of you had had a ovarian reserve scan done or had considered it.  Thinking of maybe getting one done so I can balance up what to do next for tx

Maz, how u getting on with the 2ww.  I saw the RCHP last time they played Edinburgh, I really like them but was disappointed in the Murrayfield sound quality.  How was the Kasier Chiefs?  I love them.

Dawn, glad to hear things went well with you.  Guess its all systems go and not long either

Mimou, Glad to here you are getting on ok, this weight loss if SO frustrating.

Anyway, I'm home alone this week as DH is away from Wednesday to Monday on a Boys Golf trip.  He's been warned to behave himself.

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Poops.
I wrote a huge post last night and it got lost as dh was transferring all my data to a new computer- hopefully all well now!
How is everyone?

Mimou- you sound like you had a great weekend if a bit physical!Which gym was it? I'll be d/r from 20th sept so we might be buddies  I'd forgotten how many beauts you had in storage  The answer to your dreams has to be in there 

dawn-good that you feel more ready for next cycle  You start like next week  I'm sure it'll go smoothly- hang in there.

maz- how did the gig go our little rock chick?All the vibrations must send good vibes to the embryos.are you off this week too?Hope you're not going crazy yet.Got everything crossed for you 

kat- how's you busy bee? Still working with the old place a few days a week? whats happening with your physio training?

elaine- its a relief to know the side effects aren't permanent isn't it? Hope you have great scans this week and grwoing a bunch of grapes each side- do you feel bloated at all? some do some don't 

neave- hope you got good weather at the castle- was it good?

fin- how are the kittens?and the fitness regime?

jo- how's the d/r going? still hot flushing?whens baseline scan? 

woodstock- I can hear the frustration in your post hon.I posted a mammoth one to you yesterday but lost it so I'll pm you details. In short- Edinburgh are not your place for implantation issues.

hi vonnie, jayne, kirsty and all.

Waiting for consultant from US to phone to go over my results etc- bit nervous which is silly! finally sorted out final lot of results from Glasgow GUM- Jayne we had an elaborate "oh we split up a few years back and have been using condoms ever since but want to go au naturale now could we please have a free screen as we were both irresponsible duirng that time...ahem" dh answered his questions differently to mine apparently .
Had a very busy weekend- seeing both sets of parents and going to neices birthday party( all of a sudden no cuddles as her friends were there-kids huh?!) and having friends over yesterday- I need to lie down...

love lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie trying to keep up

lorna good luck with results hon

maz hows the 2ww going?

donna, jannie how are you both feeling?

kat/ jayne how are you?

mimou good luck with fet, what symptoms do you have with your fibroid? i think i might have one as constantly bleeding etc, they thought i had one before tx worked but went to roodlands and they didnt see anything and did a d and c so not sure whats wrong with me  have you decided how many embries to thaw/ put back?

vonnie portugal sounds nice not long now, trying not to sound stupid but whats an ovarian reserve scan? sorry


peanuts not long now honey will be here befor eyou know it  good luck


hi neive, woodstock, lynn, elaine, fin , joe, jan and everyone i have missed hope you are all good

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lorna, hope your telephone call goes well tonight.

Kirsty, an ovarian reserve scan shows how many good eggs you have left.  I've become slightly obsessed with this since my last fsh level had increased since my test in May.

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Lorna

*Good Luck* with your phone consult tonight. I am full of admiration for you feisty lady - it must be 10 times harder trying to deal with all of these people and coordinate things. 
Really hoping this will bring a breakthrough at last !!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

How's it going  I am absolutely cream-cracked  Have had a totally riotous weekend and had no time to post at all (sorry )

Kaiser Chiefs on Friday at Meadowbank were fab; also saw The View as they were supporting but had no idea what any of them were saying  What is it about the Dundonian accent that makes it unintelligible over a sound system    (awith apologies to any Dundonian's) Spent Saturday at craft fair, having lunch, afternoon show (Scarborugh- which was fab), then dinner then another show (Harden the f*** up!),then pub. Spent Sunday at craft fair, late lunch, early show (teenage kicks- v good), dinner at Mamma's (yum yum), then Eurobeat at the Pleasance (an absolute scream) finished off by the midnight 'Best of the Fest' with a cracking line up including Adam Hills, David O'Docherty, Jimmy Carr, Michael McIntyre and Jason Byrne. I think I burst something laughing on more than one occasion  and almost choked at least twice. I've never seen anything as funny in my life.

Just hoping that my alternative 2ww will have had a  effect on my embies  Have certainly not thought as much about this 2ww as I did with the others and it's flying by so far! Unfortunately back to work tomorrow and I'll have to come up with some excuse as to why I was suddenly off for a week  Only 3 days this week though as am taking Friday off for testing and am then off my holidays!

Am still pretty much symptom free still apart from the odd twinge and v sore (.)(.) from the progesterone. Am finding the three times a day pessaries a bit of a pain to get the timing right with but at least they are a lot less messy than the Cyclogest wax ones 

Enough about me how's everyone else doing....

*Kirsty*- good to hear from you again  Sounds like life is pretty busy with you these days. As you can see from the above my 2ww is going surprisingly well so far 

*Lorna*-    about your story for the GUM clinic. The things you have to go through just to get some test results. Really glad that everything seems to be coming together now for you and will be in place for your trip to Vegas. Only 3 weeks until you start down regging again  Have you managed to sort out something for your scans yet? Hope the consultant call went well today  You've done soooo well getting all this together you should be really proud of yourself Mrs; even though it does get to you sometimes  Give us a shout if you want to meet up before you head off to the US.

*Mimou*- belated welcome back from France greetings  So glad you had a great second wedding. All the best weddings end up with a trashed dress  Mine got a pint of heavy down the back of it at 2am whilst I was continuing to party in WhistleBinkies with about 20 of our wedding party    Glad you had a good weekend, but sounded a bit sporty to me! We won't be pinning our hopes on you now that Tiger Tim is retiring then   Really excited for you that FET will be here soon  and that your follow up went well. Sounds like you should have a good chance with the number of embies that you have. Fingers crossed that you can get to blast with them   

*Vonnie*- well done on the weight loss so far  Keep at it and you should have shifted a few more before your holiday. Sounds like you'll have a fab time in Portugal and a great idea to have a break and recharge after everything you've been through in the past few months. I've never had an ovarain reserve scan, didn't know they existed? Is this something ERI offer  I've only ever had my LH/FSH levels measured and been told that they are fine so not to worry. In fact ERI keep telling me not to worry and that I'll still young  (I always though over 35 was considered old in IF circles but hey if they want to call me 'youbg' who am I to argue  ). Interested to hear how you get on if you go ahead with this.

*Dawn*- Really glad that you feel you've gained some closure from the follow up and counselling and are now gearing up for round 3. Lots of PMA all the way    and your hypno CD seems to be helping   Can't believe that you start again next week  Looks like there will be a few of the ERI girls on tx during Sept/Oct, so will be good that you can be cycle buddies together. Lots of luck for this one 
*
Jannie*- how's thing settling down for you? Is the OHSS finally going now? Hope you are feeling better and will be able to get away and relax on holiday (where are you off to  ). Will you be having your scan before you go or after you come back?

*Elaine*- glad that stimms is going well so far. Lots of    for your scan tomorrow. Hope that you see some developing follicles on both sides 

*Jo*- hows' things going so far then  The hot flushes can be a right pain. Luckily I only seemed to get them at night but was horrible waking up about 4am covered in sweat  My main problem this time around with d/r was the tiredness- I was permanently exhausted zzzzz. But then I suppose Zoladex is a bit different from the buserelin so has slightly different effects. It won't be long until you get to stimms. Good luck for your scan this Thursday 

*Woodstock*- really hope that the counselling session helps this week  I'm another unexplained IF girl & DH. At first they thought that DH was the issue as he had a bit of a duff sample once but all of them since have been fine (not exactly super sperm but  enough for natural conception). My hormone profile is fine, my thyroid screen is fine, no physical health issues, no previous surgery, no characteristics of PCOS or endo, have AF like clockwork no abnormal bleeding (AF can be pretty sore sometimes but not enough to suggest endo problems), HSG was clear. Only thing they've found on my internal scans are 2 fibroids (both of which they are adamant do not affect the lining of my womb cavity) and the occasional cyst on ovaries (which is common in most women). We've been trying for 5 years now with no success  I had a possible natural chemical pg about 4 years ago (late AF by about 5 days and a v v faint line on a HP test, Af showed with a vengeance day before GP appointment) Anyway.... ERI have never suggested any further tests for us and are positive that IVF is the way to go for us. Dr Irvine also told us IUI wasn't an option as as far as he was concerned the success rates are so poor compared to IVF and it's also costly so you'd be better putting that money into IVF treatment from the outset. Given our age at the time we agreed that IVF was our best option so went along with this (haven't given up au natural but stopped buying pee sticks years ago  ). Both our follow ups have basically just consisted of 'we don't know why it hasn't worked, you're both perfectly healthy so just try again' At the moment I'm still happy with the services I get from ERI so that's why I'm sticking with it but ask me again after Friday and it may be different  Wish I could say something to help but all I can do is offer a big  and tell you that I completely understand the frustration, hurt and the anger that comes with the 'unexplained' diagnosis.

*Neave*- hope that Ricky Gervais was good last night. You had a good night for it too, although can't imagine it was overly warm up on the Esplanade  Hope Henderson's was good too. I love that place; great food  We've had a bit of a food fest weekend too as have been eating out in between all our shows (I'm hoping this cycle works for me as it'll be a killer trying to lose all my extra lbs if it doesn't    )

*Jayne*- how was your weekend then, must've been busy as you weren't on here  (or are you in mourning after the result  sorry cheap dig- I'm a 'tic fan  ) You've done really well with your essay- well done  Hope the feedback is constructive and you won't have too much to alter  Will be great to get it handed in before you head off for anniversary break. Great that Stuart has his ring and is wearing it now, it must look brand new and shiny though compared to yours. You should get a new one too to match 

*Lyn*- was lovely to see you posting the other day- Glad that all is going ahead in your adoption journey and hope that the home study goes well  Keeping everything crossed that it won't be too long a process for you 

*Yoda*- great too see you too. Wishing Lewis a very happy 1st birthday  when it comes (must be very soon)

Can't remember what the news was from everyone else; sorry  Big  to MJ, Kat, Finbarina, ScotsFi, Lanky, Donna, Roma, Jan and anyone else I've missed. Will try to post more regularly this week- promise 

Love to all and thanks for all your support 

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

cr*p! I was all psyched up for my phone call and Dr Sher was only on for 5 mins and didn't realise I'd already booked my cycle dates etc, so didn't get the chance to thrash out all my questions. Anyway he said we had a profound immunological problem that was double edged- ok so we knew that but I didn't like the word profound. My natural killer cells are high( he didn't give me figures which is a bit frustrating as I like to  know everything) but he said thats completely treatable with IVIG. he said the DQ alpha matches are not 100% solvable but IVIG tx greatly increases our chances. He said its rare to have matches- less than 10%( of which group I don't know!). he didn't mention the antiphospholipid results/heparin. he was all set to pass me over to the secretary to discuss cycle dates when i said I'm coming, I'm on the pill!!!! I need to organise a scan to check for cysts.
Hmm- feel really deflated- like we have a confirmation that this may not work- but I knew that anyway so don't know why I'm feeling down.

hey ho, lornaxx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all, Sorry this doesn't reply to everyone, still can't work out how to reply to each person in a general post without losing the original post so that you can reread people's messages as you go! By the way I see everyone uses their real name when signing off and you can call me Carol if you like. Not much shorter to type than Woodstock tho  

Maz, I am the same as you - DH's sperm was believed to be duff to begin with as GP completely jumped the gun and interpreted WHO guidelines to the letter without really understanding them. But Dr Irvine then said it was OK and the SA before down reg began was all right - like your DH not the best ever but still ok for natural and IVF, so keep hoping that we won't need another cycle or more. Am rooting for you for this week.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

running late for work but popped on to catch up with folk.  Got folk in tonight so will try and be back tomorrow at the latest for a proper catch up.  

Maz, glad the 2ww is flying by   and

Lorna, you have put so much into this cycle, you can't be upbeat ALL the time.  Just keep going  

Better get ready for work.  Wasn't feeling well yesterday so was off sick but back today

toodlepip

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

woodstock- if you press reply instead of the quick reply option at the bottom of the page, you can scroll down the page to everyones previous posts and back up to where you are typing.you'll get the hang of it but it does seem confusing with so many people etc at first- you'll pick up everyones story as you go  Just ask all the questions you want- everyone here is very friendly.We started using names when we started having a informal get togethers where it became to confusing to call people "moonchild" in the pub.You're more than welcome to come along to the next one we organise for a blether- usually 6-8 girls come along and it varies who. Others prefer to stick to the boards but i can confirm everyone is completely normal and lovely in the eextreme. good to meet others going through it to compare notes.

jayne- thanks. Hope you're feeling better today? 

maz- don't let work deflate your bubble this week- keep your head occupied.you're doing brilliantly. i'm gettin nervous for you  

After a tip off from Jan, I contacted Dundee to see if they'd do my pre tx scan and it couldn't have been easier or cheaper. £30 and going on thurs.Dr T refused to do it at ERI and would have charged £200 consultation fee at the Murrayfield - so raspberries to him!Don't shout at me girls i know I'm on wrong side of the fence here! 

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Moonie,

That is great news, I bet that is a weight off your mind.  Bonus about the cost as well.   

Yvonne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

And hear was me thinking it was a bit quieter on here??!!!..... sooooooooooo many posts to catch up on now!!

Maz - loving your approach to the 2WW!  I hope all the fun and hilarity will have passed a whole heap of positive vibes to your wee embies.  Brilliant way as well to pass all the time.  You have inspired me to really start to think of some things to do whilst I am on my 2WW - assuming I get there - as I have a horrid feeling I will go truly nuts if I am at home doing nothing all the time.  You have certainly set the bar fairly high - not quite sure I will be able to match your weekend (ever!)  All sounds great!  Fingers crossed for the rest of this week for you.  Hope the time does not drag too much for you now that you are back at work.

Lorna - total result sorting the scan at Ninewells!  Is weird how I am sitting here thinking great news that you have that sorted for such a bargain price when at the beginning of this year the thought of spending £30 to have a bloomin camera shoved inside me would have filled me with horror!  How things change!  Very good news though and another thing ticked off - excellent.  Sorry to hear that the phonecall left you feeling down.  It must be so hard to have to do things this way.  Hopefully once you get out there it will all improve and you can get some more answers face to face.  I hope you are able to focus in the meantime on the fact that the addition of IVIG is clearly going to help both the issues that they have identified.... a big step forward.  

Elaine - hope all is good with you and that you had good news at the scan today?  Thinking of you.  

Woodstock / Carol - hope Lorna's IT tips have got you sorted and you can find your way about a bit better!  I have probably only been posting here a few months at the most and have found it so valuable.  Lorna is right - you soon pick things up although recommend that you check in fairly frequently or you end up losing track - sort of how I feel right now!!  We are "lucky" in that there is apparently an explanation to our fertility issues with my endo. which at least gives us a bit more to go on.  It is still of course such a frustrating feeling and I hope some of the advice from the girls on here can help you. 

Oh dear - I really am going to have to fly.  Really busy with work just now and better try and get some more done.  Will pop on later to do some more!  Hi to you all for now!!

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Hope everyone is having a good week. Sorry I've been so lazy and not posted the past few days, though I'm glad there's not been too much chatter  or I'd never catch up 

*Jo* - thanks for your good wishes for today. I hope that you are going to manage to have a calmer time at work during your treatment? It's really not long now until you start is it? Don't worry about being just behind me, it's nice to be the one with a little knowledge for a change  Up until now I have been totally dependent on everyone else on here to stop me driving myself loopy with my anxieties and worries at not knowing what is 'normal' as such  I'm doing all my own injections and have been from the outset. DP kindly offered to help, at least I think he was being kind  However he's rarely been awake at the time I do them  As long as you don't think about it too hard it's fine really  I've got a couple of bruises from the Puregon, but apparently that's normal. I'm looking forward to hearing all about your journey when it starts and being there for you 

*Yvonne* - -well done you on the weight loss, that's excellent    No mean feat! Not long now until your holiday either - have you been to Portugal before? Should be lovely with plenty sun and warmth, mmm  I didn't even know you could have an ovarian reserve scan, so afraid I can't help with any advice about that.

*Lorna* - wow you have so much to think about at the moment. I'm sorry to hear your call with the Consultant didn't go as well as you would have liked  Fantastic news though that you managed to get your scan sorted out for Ninewells, and at such a good price too  I wonder how Dr. T can justify charging so much more?  Hope you can find some positive mental attitude for your treatment, and you know we're all behind you here supporting you   

*Jayne* - hope you're feeling better now and enjoy your evening with your guests 

*Carol* - hope the counselling goes well this week and you are starting to feel a bit more clued up with the boards - it took me ages to get the knack of them  Hope you are feeling more positive too  By the way, did you choose Woodstock because of Snoopy and Woodstock, or for other reasons? 

*Maz* - wow you really make up for your absence when you return with such a fantastic long post  What a week/weekend you sound like you had from Thursday onwards last week - I am green with envy! I don't know where you found the energy. I'm sure being so distracted and doing so many fun things will be good for your spirits and consequently great for your embies    What time are you in on Friday for your test? I'm back in for another scan that morning, so perhaps we'll cross paths  If I get to the 2ww I hope I can do as good a job of filling my time - so far all I've got planned is going to see Ross Noble, which could be downright dangerous the amount he makes me laugh 

*Mimou* - how are you doing? Great news that you have so many lovely   for your FET. Come on  hope she arrives soon so you can get started  Yes I had a scan today and am surprised at how different it is each time. For some reason I got 2 Doctors today, though annoyingly I was too distracted to pick up their names 

*Dawn* - how are you getting on? The 6th of September is right around the corner now, not long at all  I listened again to the preparation bit of the CD recently, and it does say that even if you fall asleep your subconscious takes the messages in. Just as well or I'd get no benefit  I presume it's part of why I'm feeling so positive, as I listen to it most nights, though did miss about 3 when I started stimms  It seems to be doing me some good and certainly is relaxing, so just as well to keep going even if it does send me to sleep 

*Neave* - how was Ricky Gervais and did you get to have tea at Hendersons? I love that place, but I love Urban Angel across the road even more, though that's helped by the fact they produce some of the best cheesecake I've ever tasted  Have informed DP that I'll be filling my cakehole with cheesecake from now until ET (all being well) because hopefully I won't be able to have it for ages after that 

*Jannie* - are you still back and forth to ERI as much and is the OHSS improving? Hope you're feeling much better and taking it easy 

Hi To Kirsty, Kat, Yoda, Finbarina, Fiona, Fiona, Donna, Lynn, Jan, Moira, Chook, Lanky and Natasha  Really sorry if I've missed anyone 

Brief update from me - was in for a scan this morning and they seem quite happy with my progress so far. My lining is apparently about 7.7mm and they managed to count 11 follies, all around 8 - 10mm  It took ages though particularly because my left ovary was hard to see for some reason  Have had quite a lot of AF type pains since and feeling a bit sorry for myself  Bit pathetic really  What will I be like with anything worse? I was seen by two Doctors as well - is that normal? Wish I could remember their names - so far I've seen 4 different Doctors for scans! Anyway I got a blood test too and all seems fine, so I've to stick to the same doses of everything and go back Friday morning, roll on then 

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone  
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

sneaked on whilst doing the dusting for folk coming round....  

Lorna - fantastic! for £30.  There's not a soul on this board that would criticise you for going to Dundee...well I hope not anyway  

Elaine, great to hear your scan went well

Maz, hope work was okay today.  I'm doing my KSF talk again tomorrow (where is a smiley with someone yawning when you want one!)  

better finish dusting before they arrive

As Arnie said...I'll be back

Jayne


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh..... now I see that I was only viewing the box to type in and didn't scroll down and see the previous posts were there til now.   Duhhhhhhh. Thanks Lorna! I work nights but would be interested get togethers if I am off so keep me informed of any dates. 

Elaine, the name Woodstock is after the village in America where DH and I got married. Awww.  It's not the hippy place either - that's in New York state. There are loads of Woodstocks and our is in Vermont. Go back there every year for our anniversary - unfortunately is hasn't worked its magic on the baby front but in 8 weeks, we'll be back there! I hope you are feeling better today - the only time I felt bad (before the op) was the last few days on Gonal-F. I just felt like I was carrying round a big bowl of water inside my belly and it swilled around painfully. Good folly count for you. Thanks for the good wishes about the counselling - I am so over-organised I have a list of questions for her and then for the doc next week - I'm sure they must groan when they see that. Unless you all do it too. 

Jo, it is all really helpful and I hope to be a help back - still a bit slow tho.. Probably getting my thanks mixed up and missing folk out! 

Maz, I must look back and see what you've been doing during the 2WW. 

Hello to everyone else I've forgotton, but better go now am on my break - only on til 11.30 - it's not bad hours really - have found a quiet spot in a deserted office to do this but it takes me so long to log on to another machine that I hardly have any time to write and my home computer is dial up and so slow!

Bye everyone for now, 

Carol XX


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Not managed to get on for a couple of days and its all gone mad!

Woodstock - glad to see you've managed to start to get the hang of this.  Took me ages to figure it all out, but it soon becomes second nature!  I think we've all found ourselves addicted at times.

Mimou - sounds like you had a fab weekend, pretending to be on your hols .  Glad to hear things will be moving soon for your FET - lots to think about and decided on, but you need to go with what feels right to you and DH.  Forgot you had so many frosties!  I'll be starting stimms at the end of Sept, so will be overlapping cycle buds!

Vonnie - wow - very jealous of your hols to Portugal, will be fab to get away and relax and get pampered!  Makes all the hard work at the gym and diet worthwhile.  Would be interested to hear about the ovarian reserve scan if you're going to go ahead with that.

Maz - phew - what a busy bee you are!  Glad to see you've been keeping yourself occupied and doinglots of laughing.  Agree with Mimou - we were told at ERI that couples who do lots of laughing after ET have bettee results.  Will be getting in stocks of comedy DVD's to keep me company during 2ww!What's this about 3 x day pessaries?  Is that a new thing!  Found it hard enough to remeber 2x day!  Have everything crossed for you for Fri - sending you lots of    

Lorna - You're another busy bee!  Sorry to hear your US consult was a dissapointment,  , it must be even harder to deal with the ups and downs of the process with so much to coordinate and organise.  Really glad to hear you've got scans sorted for Dundee.  Can't believe Dr T has been such a pain - you'd think he'd want to help you in reaching your dreams, even if he's not in agreement with your txt.  Everything seems to now be in place, so sending you lots of     for your journey ahead.

Jayne - hope you're feeling better today, and you got your dusting done!

eclaire - well done you for doing your own injections!  I've still not managed that yet as I'm the biggest needlephob in the world.  Will have to pluck up the courage this time,as DH is away for a couple of days when I'm on Stimms, plus have a team event in Dunkeld and getting to stay in the Hilton - will need to find a good excuse on why I'll not be drinking - any suggestions?!  Well done you on 11 follies, the drugs must be doing their thang!  Not sure about anyone else, but I always feel a bit AF/bloated and sore after a scan, so don't think you need to worry too much, just try to take it easy.  Hope you're drinking lots of water!

I think its that time again where we try to pick a date and venue for a wee get together!  
Shall I start the bidding at Tuesday 18th Sept? Any other bids?!  Seem to be lots of us going through a cycle, so probably best if its somewhere that serves nonalcoholic beverages too - any suggestions?

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while - my granny died last week and it has been all go since then.  The funeral was yesterday in Dumfries and Galloway (where she lived most of her life) and strange as it sounds although we are all so sad it was also kind of lovely.

Just off to bed but I wanted to send lots of    and     to everyone - it seems like it is all go with pretreatment scans, happy hormones, preparing for buserlin, consultants appts and plans for FET (still very impressed with your brood mimou!).  Lorna I suggest you spend the £170 you saved by going to Dundee instead of murrayfield on something special for you and DH!  Peanuts I'm glad to hear that you are all geared up for your next cycle.

Maz it is wonderful to hear you sounding so relaxed and sane - it is great that your 2ww seems to be such a positive experience.

Elaine, things are sounding good with your scans - go follies go!

I think the OHSS is finally calming down - no longer walking like I have wet myself, still peeing in a jug (although occasionally I sneak off for a normal pee just as a wee treat).  I was in on monday and am back in tomorrow for check ups.  MUST be better for holiday in lake district next week!

Sorry not to do more personals, hope you are all keeping well.
Love Janniexx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi again

Sorry for sharp exit earlier on.  Work seems to have got crazy busy recently so needed to shoot off to get some more done.  I was so hoping I could take it easy the next few weeks but is looking unlikely at present....hmm!!  Anyway DH is in the land of nod and I'm still wide awake so hopefully can catch up some more now!

Jannie - so sorry to hear about your granny, am sure it has been a tough time for you.  I am glad you felt it was a good send off for her though.  I am sure she will be keeping an eye on you throughout your pregnancy.  Good to hear the OHSS seems to be easing off too - love you treating yourself to a normal pee!!

Dawn - I shall be brave enough to second your opening offer of 18 Sept.  Fingers crossed I shall be on the 2WW by then and no doubt in need of more support than ever!  Would be lovely to meet you all in person.  Only possible snag I can see is that I think DH is going to take that week off work and we have vaguely talked about going away for a few days so will need to see how that pans out.  He has been v busy with a new job this year so he really does need a break (although if I am out for the night that might be a treat enough for him!)  

Jayne - hope all good with you?  Did you manage to get into a late swing of things with the festival?  After a promising start we didn't do too much else and had a pretty quiet weekend.  Hope you are feeling better.  

Elaine - all sounds good to me (like I know!) but with 2 doctors looking after you it seems like you were in very good hands today!  I will let you know if I get the same attention on Thursday!  I am sure like everyone else I am not a great fan of the scans.  Last time I made a right a**e of myself and randomly burst into tears for no real reason.  To be fair I thought I had a urinary tract infection going on but still was pretty embarrassing.  Am determined to not even flinch on Thursday - yeah right!  I definitely get quite a bit of discomfort after my scans and despite what I just said I reckon my pain barrier is pretty high so full permission to feel a bit sorry for yourself I think.  Still not finding much time for the CD but really hope to sort that soon.  Had a go on Saturday night but despite explaining to DH that he mustn't disturb me he couldn't resist coming in when my mum was on the phone - he had only just finished saying that I hadn't really had any moodswings (apart from the scan incident!) but he certainly got one then!  Good luck with it all anyway - sounds like you are doing great.  

Vonnie - your holiday sounds great.  Very envious of you!  Sorry can't offer any advice on the ovarian reserve tests either... Have you made any progress with it?

Mimou - Never ceases to amaze me how many difficult decisions we need to make.  Good news that you had a good appointment though and you are set to go for FET.  I am yet to reach the stage where embryos are involved but hope the decisions become clearer and easier for you to make as you get closer.  

Oh dear - is late now!  Better try and get some sleep.... here's hoping!

Hi to those I have missed!

Jo xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

hi girls,
just a very quick note to wish maz all the very best for tomorrow. me and the girls have everything crossed for you.  .
lots of love and positive to everyone else too.
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

maz          hun

take care


donna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maz,

Just want to send u positive thoughts for tomorrow, thinking of you.  DH is away on a boyz golf weekend tomorrow till Monday so will be back later for more personals as I'll probably get sole us of the computer this weekend.

Hope everyone one is well.

Yvonne


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, was also thinking of Maz and wishing her good luck. 

Counselling went well but I had a bad night at work last night, making bad mistakes for second night running. Boss had a go at me, spent time in toilets crying (me, not him). Have now officially lost the plot - called in sick today and tm, phoned doc in tears, she's going to sign me off and I hope give me anti-depressants. I don't know whether I am unable to handle work because I can't stop thinking about the recent BFN, or if ongoing probs at work are the problem alone. 

Don't want to be off for two weeks but am so, so sick of my own mind and have now held my hands up in defeat re what I know is depression. I have a chance to get my boss back by laying cards on table at annual job review in 2 weeks, if I'm off I would miss that and just sit at home festering over it and everything else. I had only just got back from 3 weeks off for the tx too and pretty much got sick of own company that time. I have just had enough time thinking about all this but can't seem to stop. DH very supportive, but says I have to do something to take a step back from things and get my head together for sake of us both, and unless I can, more tx cycles out of question. 

What does everyone think about anti-depressants? I have been reading conquering infertility by alice domar and was really taken aback by what she says about depression being linked to IF and how you should be treated for it no matter what as it decreases chance of conception. 

I called ERI today and asked about anti-d's but snippy nurse (there IS one) said they would not prescribe them. What about benefits outweighing risks?! Does anyone else lose the plot during or soon after tx?

Oh bugger it I'm off to watch scrubs and have another baileys. Self medication rules til tomorrow. Love and best wishes to all, Carol XXX


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Woodstock,

Sorry to hear you are so down at the moment, but I completely understand where you are at at the mo.  Everything is still so raw after the tx and its only natural you feel like this.  Its 6 weeks since our negative as well and this one has really screwed me up, in fact I'm more upset about this than I was when i m/cd 2 years ago.  The tiniest thing can set me off again, esp when someone asks 'have you got kids' I just feel inadequate when I say not yet.  You are not alone here and we are all here for one another, its great to talk to people who can understand what is going on in our heads.

I'm not sure about the anti-depressents, will they have any impact of ttc naturally?  Agree with you that it must effect our chances ttc, but also think the drugs we pump into us don't help afterwards.  Why don't you call the ERI back to see if you can get another nurse to answer your q's, that what I do, think I've spoken to the nurse you refer to before as well.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello,

Just a quick message to say all the best to Maz for tomorrow.  We'll all be thinking of you and I am sending lots of      and   your way.  I'm in tomorrow too but quite late (9.10) so I might miss you - but will keep a look out.

Woodstock it sounds like you are having a really tough time  .  Don't be too hard on yourself, IF is so hard to deal with.  I had a serious melt down last Dec about my IF.  It took me a good three months to get back on the straight on narrow.  If you can get yourself an appt with your GP and talk things through fully, they should be able to find out if the anti-d will affect the treatment.  Sometimes the anti-ds just help you come to the surface and make it easier to deal with everything. Maybe you could gently come off them before your next tx - I'm not sure through best take medical advice.  Take care of yourself hun, it sounds like your DH is great, it must be good to have his support. 

Hosp have said I can go on holiday so we are frantically packing tonight!  We are coming back next friday for check up but I am definately on the mend.  Will be on tomorrow to check on Maz but not sure if we have t'internet where we are going after that.  Much     to everyone in the meantime.

Night night,
Love Janniex


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Really sorry everyone but I'm only just in the door, have tons to do before I can get to bed and have another early start tomorrow so I've no time for personals right now, but hope to find some tomorrow  So much for relaxing this week 

Just wanted to say *Maz*, hope everything goes exactly as you want tomorrow and you get your much deserved BFP                     

*Carol* - you are definitely not alone in the way your are feeling and do not be hard on yourself (something that's extremely difficult when you are depressed given the symptoms include low self esteem and confidence).  a big hug to you.

Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to the weekend 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just read all your posts boy you can all chat 

maz got everything crossed for you honey good luck for tomorrow sending you lots of   thinking of you, dh is stealing my laptop for work tomorrow so not sure if i will get on but will def get  it back over weekend  take care

jannie sorry about your gran hon, glad ohss getting better and you are managing to get a normal pee 

donna what date is your scan honey? how are you feeling?

carol sorry about depression honey not sure about medication and ttc, i know i had bad depression when ttc was constatly crying and got worse and worse as time went on but i didnt go and see about it or tell anyone. As the other girls said maybe try hosp again and hopefully get a more helpful nurse.


lorna sorry the phonecall didnt go to plan  glad you managed to get a scan booked in at dundee though, what date do you go to vegas then?

elaine good follie count honey hope you are feeling better

hi to vonnie / moira/ jo/ dawn/ jayne/ mimou/ eclaire/ kat/ fin/ jan/ yoda/ lanky (sorry) lynn/ and everyone i have missed will catch up soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jannie - really sorry to hear about your Gran  .  Souond liek you gave her a great send off, and I'm sure she'll be looking down on you on your new adventure.  Yeah, glad you're allowed to go on your hols, think you deserve it after all the peeing in jugs!  Have a fab time. Do you have a date for your scan?

Jo-edin - can't believe your DH walking in on you when trying to listen to the hypno CD!  He so derserved  a mood swing!  My DH hasn't quite got the hang of it yet either, keeps poking he's head round the door to see if I'm done yet!  Hope you can make it on th e18th - although haven't heard from anyone else yet.

Woodstock - sending you a big  .  As the girls have said, you're not alone, and dealing with a failed cycle is not easy.  I though I was dealing with things, but it was baout 3 months later when it hit me properly.  Did you feel the counselling helped?  It might be worth making another appt.   Its so hard to step back from things, but it really is important to take the time to deal with things before going forward with the next txt.  Take care of yourselves xxx

Maz - I've got everything crossed for you petal, sending you heaps of       and  .  Hoping your fun 2ww has done the trick!

Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Maz -- good luck for tomorrow, will keep everything crossed for you. Hope this is the one for you !    

Carol -  sending a big hug 

off to bed 

Karenx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- all the luck in the world. 3rd time lucky??
Thinking of you,
lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Been waiting all night for DH to get off computer so I could post. Didn't realise he was just farting about surfing rubbish 

*Lorna*- sorry that the phone call the other night was so short and you were disappointed with it. Hope you get a chance to sort out all your questions another time. Great news about the £30 scans at Ninewells though. How come ERI won't do them; just doesn't seem fair  Much better than the £200 private fee though  You're doing so well now and are almost there, keep  it WILL go to plan and you'll be in Vegas before you know it 

*Jayne*- poor you feeling poorly  hope you feel a lot better today 

*Woodstock*- love the reasoning behind your user name. So sweet  Must have been lovely to marry abroad. Did you have two weddings, same as Mimou  Really sorry to hear that you've been so down, as everyone has said IF and BFNs are so hard to deal with you rarely ever just bounce back, it takes months to deal with it. I'd really only just got myself back together from my second BFN when I started cycle 3. Not even thinking about how I'll deal with things tomorrow  Sending you a huge  and would recommend you see your GP. Not surprised that ERI said they wouldn't do anything as diagnosis and treatment of depression would be outwith their expertise. Best person to see to discuss this is your GP. Glad you found the counselling useful and hoping the same goes for the follow up next week too 

*Elaine*- great news about your follies, 11 is fab  Looking good for scan tomorrow   . I'll be in about 8.20 so will look out for you (I'll be wearing a light green cord jacket and jeans; long dark hair and v short and curvy ) Don't worry about the 2 Drs thing, one of them is new and is being trained at the moment so is permanently attached to Dr Selma's hip    I can't for the life of me remember her name but she was there for all my scans, EC and ET this month 

*Jo*- stop working so hard  you should be taking it easy  Hope everythig is going fine. When are you in for scan for starting stimms? I'll probably be on holiday during your treatment but will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes for some fab eggs and embies   

*Jannie*- was so sorry to hear about your Gran  Good news that the OHSS is going and that you are good to go on holiday  I haven't even started packing yet for mine  Have a great time in the Lakes. Will catch up with you when you get back. If I'm still around after 9 tomorrow I'll keep an eye out for you 

*Dawn*- I'd be up for a Sept 18th date, I get back my holidays on the 16th so will be fine to meet up. Would be good to catch up with everyone again. The 3x a day pellets are a new thing. Seemingly new research has shown these ones have a better success rate  Can't imagine that it's a massive increase but hey will try anything. The most amusing thing though is that they are 200mg progesterone ORAL capsules for HRT  and you have to insert them where the sun don't shine    Not any easy feat I can tell you as they are a lot smaller than the cyclogest!

*Lorna, Mimou, Donna, Moira, Kirsty, Vonnie and everyone*- Thank you so much for your messages of support for tomorrow. Means the world to me that you are all thinking of me 

Feeling surprisingly calm at the moment but will be a basket case by tomorrow  . Absolutely no symptoms apart from the (.)(.) but no sign of AF either (not even a hint of spotting  ) so all I can do is wait for result  DH wouldn't let me do a HPT  so I'm going in 'blind' tomorrow  Will be on tomorrow afternoon to let you all know either way.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Me - appearing from nowhere again. Mainly to say good luck to Maz for tomorrow (today??! - is it that late already?)    . I've been lurking again and keeping an eye open. 

So happy to see a BFP for Donna, and glad to see my tip about Dundee worked out for Lorna. Lorna - we must speak - it sounds like you have the same immune issues as me (see my sig for details).

News from me is that my dad has got a "guardedly optimistic" view that he is probably in full remission from his Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. There are some "bits" on a couple of his lymph nodes so he has to go to Aberdeen for a PET scan in 3-4 weeks, but they're hoping that it's just scar tissue from the disease & treatment. Needless to say, that's what we're hoping too.

DH and I went to the new Glasgow clinic for an apt and are now on the donor egg list and waiting the results of an AMH test to see what my ovarian reserve is like to decide whether we do a cycle there on our own in the meantime (short protocol, antagonist - all new to me!). I'm so out of practise with all this IF stuff (haven't been ttc since 2006!) that when they asked me when my last AF was, I didn't know - unheard of for a FF!! So, all being OK with the AMH we MAY be cycling in the new year.

Finally ready to get back into this, I hope!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Maz

just here like everyone else to wish you luck for today.  I don't know how to tell you this....but I think it's gonna be twins         

just hoping and longing for one wee baby...

all my love

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Phew!!  

Finally managed to log on!  Am away with work in Manchester and using a very fancy imac thing that couldn't quite get the hang of last night!!

Maz - will be thinking of you today.  Wishing you loads of luck.

Will post properly tonight when back on my own PC... 

Hi to all!

Jo xx

PS have started stims!  Just about to attempt first solo shot.... so wish I was at home!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your messages girls   Just about to leave for clinic 

Jayne- you think twins      !!! I'd settle for just one  

Jan- lovely to see you babe. So pleased that all seems to be going well for your Dad   and excellent news that you're back on the treatment path again. Interested to hear what your experience of the new Glasgow clinic will be. Wishing you every success  

Love to all. Back later.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning all you early birds 

Maz- feeling nervous for you- you must be having blood drawn as we speak here. Calm is good- maybe your body already knows something    Put us out our misery when you can.GOOD LUCK!!!

Jan- welcome back honey! great news about your Dad- lets hope the PET scan confirms.It must be hard to take in but tis the best news possible at this stage isn't it? yes we must chat- call any time- as your the only flesh and blood person i know with the same issues How ironic- I didn't really understand your results when you got them now i'm going to write a pHD on them!  its good that your bad year health wise is hopefully mostly behind you to allow you to start ttc again. Dundee were lovely yesterday- no wait, bright bubbly midwife did my scan, all ok to go ahead with cycle. Guess what girls- Dundee actually WARM the KY for you  So thoughtful.

Jannie- so sorry to hear about your Gran- but glad the send off was fitting.  You just go away and enjoy your holiday- its been quite er eventful for you 

Jo- great news you're on to stims. good luck with the injection-what are you on? Is it a pen hopefully- much nicer than syringes and needles. Are you back home tonight?Don't work too hard. 

Jayne- you'll be giving Maz a heart attack  Twins would  be nice round here....How's the disseration going? i don't know how you fit it in with work!

woodstock- i hope you're a little brighter today hon. Dealing with the emotions of IF is extremely challenging at the best of times but so much worse after a BFN. Definitely keep going to the counsellor and talk to your GP. Several girls have been on anti-depressants to help them cope so don't worry about that. St Johns Wort is another possibility- its prescribed by Drs in Germany in the first instance over anti depressants  I believe but check with a herbalist on Napiers helpline. I think anti d's can help but they can also bring their own problems in my experience in the past. Everyone reacts differently.PM me if i can help or you want to let off steam.

elaine- good luck with scan today    Sounds like you'll be all set with EC next week.How are they growing?

twiggy- how are you and the boys then? Did you have any further thoughts on starting your baby shop or are you too  busy being a mum  now?  I'm off to Vegas on 7th Oct half way through stims. Its just for EC this cycle not having anything put back for at least 6 weeks- touch wood we have some embies- which will be strange 

Dawn -  been trying to think of places open for coffee and cake type thing in the evening for sept 18th- if we were to make it the thurs night late opening the girls once met once in John Lewis- or we could go for dinner- we've done that twice at the omni centre. The Loon Town does a good chinese banquet menu in William St at the west end....Any other suggestions?

Hi mimou, vonnie ( any decisions yet on next cycle?),donna, moira and everyone I've missed sorry!

off for final blood test today- did i mention GP's surgery took the wrong sample and tested hep B not hep C- will i hav enay blood left that is the question  went to nandos for tea last night and managed to eat which is a bonus this week as been really poorly with stomache problems- don't know if it was a bug or overkill on the dairy but I've never experienced heartburn and stomach pain like it- silver lining- I've lost a few pounds  . Also saw No Reservations which was a feel good but quite sad too.the wee girl from Little Miss Sunshine was great.

lorna xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- I'm biting my nails for you honey-I so hope it was a good outcome.  
love Lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Well the ERI girls are on a roll.........


  ​
Level of 129 today. Scan on 21st at 11am. I cried down the phone at Jane when she told me  . Just couldn't believe it    Crossing everything that they are settled in tight   

God I'm going to have a boring holiday, no wine, no rare steak and no shellfish  but quite frankly I couldn't care less.

Thanks you all sooooooooooo much for the positive vibes, they certainly helped. Couldn't have got through this without you all 

Love to all

Maz x

P.S. DH is just so chuffed says it was one of his best w*nks


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!      Thats fantastic news Maz. Congratulations. At last you can join all the other pregnancies amongst your friends this year. Bloody excellent.So pleased for you. Been quite a day for my FFs another girl tested positive this morning too. Elaine and Jo- you'll need to find concerts to go to and lots of comedy things during your 2ww. What a holiday it'll be!Enjoy- be the last on your own!

God i'm crying for you now... 
love lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maz,

Congratulations, I just knew you would get good news today.  All that laughter and keeping busy must of done the trick.

   .  

Enjoy your holiday and make sure you put your feet up and relax.

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

maz- just think- this was your worst cycle with the least eggs- amazing.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Maz - congratulations!  That's fantastic news!!  
I'm so chuffed for you and DH.  
Have a fab holiday and hopefully catch up with you properly on the 18th.
Dawnxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

moonchild said:


> maz- just think- this was your worst cycle with the least eggs- amazing.


I know. How crazy is that    and I didn't exactly have a textbook 2ww either; cleaning windows, hanging doors, front row at the RHCP concert and out until all hours at the Festival


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

So Maz, what was your secret this time around?   

Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

just back in the office...YIPPPPPEEEEEEEEEE

                

Enjoy your hols     

Jayne

oops, think I've gone OTT on the smileys


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Maz........................that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very chuffed for you!!!!!!!!!!     

Lanky.


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant news Maz. well done, we are so chuffed for you. I wonder how many are in there

Lots of love
Moira xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations Maz,

I am sooooo happy for you!!!

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fiona jane- what a gorgeus girl you have there! congratulations!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Maz* -              
Now I'm crying too and we haven't even met yet   I am sooooooooooo happy for you, you deserve this so much after the rollercoaster ride you've had  Many, many, many congratulations to you and your DH, and what a great advert your 2ww makes too 
Hope you have a fantastic holiday  and get plenty time to relax and take everything in  
Unfortunately I only just read your message from last night now, so not sure whether we crossed paths or not but I arrived at 8.30am with DP and probably looked exceptionally anxious and was trying not to stare at anyone 

Will be back later for some personals as I'm in need of some food.

Hope we ERI girls can keep up the run of good results      I'll have to search the internet for more things to do during my 2ww, although it's already starting to look hectic 

Best wishes,
Elaine 

PS Reckon the 18th should also be good for me to meet up


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

maz

i know i pm'd you but here your wee dance anyway.

just for you & dh              

take care hun & enjoy your holiday

donna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!!

Maz Maz Maz!!!

Literally just in the door from Manchester and logged on to hear the news!!!

Am so absolutely delighted for you... I think I said before about this cycle seeming to be slow and steady.  Slow and steady wins the race!!!!  Fantastic news!!  What a rubbish day I have had up until now which has just gone out the window!!  Huge congratulations to you both and what a great holiday you will have now!

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Maz - that is fabulous news  ! I am SO pleased. You AND Donna with good news - you both deserve it so much.

Lorna - all the immune stuff is quite mind-boggling isn't it. The husband of one of the women I work with at school was involved with some research at the ERI (before it was the New ERI) into immune issues and pg/mc. They didn't get enough stats to continue, but he was convinced there was something in it. They were treating women by giving them their dh's white blood cells. I'm going to push to get prednisone with my next IVF, but I'm really jumpy about the IVIG (hypochondria strikes again!). Nottingham were going to give me both, as was the ARGC. I'm really excited for you about the LV trip. Dr Sher is supposed to be THE guy IVF-wise.

Hi to everyone else - about to collapse into bed after a few sleepless nights. Sister, BIL and neice and nephew up again this weekend so all go (and I'm loving it!).
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I give up......LONG POST.....lost

basically was

Maz, has it sunk in yet?

Donna, any symptoms yet?

Fiona, beautiful Carys...how are you enjoying?

Fin, not heard from you for a while,,,how are you?

Lorna, great news re scan, can't believe LV is so close

Jan, research sounds interesting, what's your next plans?

Jo how did you get on with injection?

Moira, Yvonne, Mimou, Elaine, Lanky, Kirsty sorry for just a quick hello

Supposed to be trying to cut essay back so better stiop wasting even more time here (after soending too long already on a much more thoughtful (and long) post that is now in cyberspace!

I love the weekend...have a great one

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Maz!!!!

That is fantastic news! You have just made my holiday already       Many many congratulations!  I know it can be hard to take in after such a long journey to get to this point but enjoy every moment and have the most fantastic holiday.

Big hello to everyone else - I've sneaked onto my FIL's computer (its taken me about 30 mins to get to the site and log on - you forget how amazing broadband is) so had better not be long.

Special thoughts to everyone midcycle at the moment   

Love Janniexx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  this fine Saturday 

Sorry I never got back on last night, there's so much going on at the moment in my life and I don't seem to have much energy either 

*Jayne* - that is just so frustrating when you spend ages typing a considered post and then lose it  How are you getting on now with your dissertation? I'm assuming you hope to have it finished before your anniversary trip to Bruge? Hope you are enjoying your weekend 

*Jan* - hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep. I was aiming to do the same but am very restless through the night at the moment and am having to get up at 7am to do injections still, so that kills any hope of a lie in  Glad it sounds like things have improved with your Dad and sending lots of luck for his scan in a few weeks    I'll be really interested to hear how you get on in Glasgow, as when we were initially choosing clinics I pondered going there. I had to laugh at you losing track of AF dates  It's hard to imagine that when you've become so absorbed in the world of IF isn't it? Hope you're enjoying your weekend with family 

*Jo* - looks like we'll have to work hard to carry on the recent positive vibe on this board  I notice from your signature that we both started trying about the same time, so hopefully that's a good omen  I hope Thursday went smoothly for you, and assume it did because you're on to stimms. How did you get on with doing your first injection yourself, and away from home at that? The stimms part is so exciting because you feel like you're finally going somewhere. Sending you massives of luck  and positive vibes for this cycle    Hope you can manage to wind things down at work a bit too, though I know how tough that is. Did you sort your DH out about interrupting during the CD?  My DP knows to keep well out the way, though in reality he'd just be helping me stay conscious for it - I don't think I even got a far last night as breathing the golden light into my head and face 

*Donna* - hope things are progressing well for you  How long now until your scan?

*Lorna* - I'm putting a good effort into finding things to fill the time that will hopefully be my 2ww. So far going to see Ross Noble and will probably have relatives staying, seeing a friend off who is moving away  And all that on top of my usual busy schedule  Those of us just going through or into treatment all now need to ride high on all the positive vibes and good news of recent, so I hope it's helping you with your PMA for Las Vegas  Great news that you got your scan done and all is well, and that the staff were so considerate too. Sorry to hear though that you've not been feeling so well  hope that's all better now  Will update on my scan at the end of post, but seems to be going well and thanks for asking 

*Fiona Jane* - little Carys is gorgeous and an inspiration to us all  There was a really sweet little girl in the waiting room yesterday and her parents were waiting to see the blue team, so I saw that as a positive sign too. Hope you are enjoying motherhood 

*Maz* - DP and I were rolling about laughing at your DH's comment about his, erm, sample   I've told DP he's a lot to live up to on Tuesday  How are you feeling today? Has the news sunk in yet, or are you too busy throwing things into a case for your holiday? Hope you have a wonderful time, you really deserve it 

*Jannie* - really pleased to hear your OHSS is finally subsiding  When is it you go for your first scan? It's all so exciting, I really hope you are enjoying your pregnancy  I love the Lakes and am green with envy about you getting away for a break there. Hope you have a lovely time and good weather 

*Dawn* - staying in the Hilton sounds like a rare treat, though I guess it's not quite the same when it's for work and you've got injections to do too  I've found not thinking too hard on what you're doing and just jabbing the needle in quickly gets it over with, so hope that helps  As regards excuses for not drinking, I work miles from home and live in the countryside, so public transport is poor and taxis are expensive, which makes it so much easier just to say you're driving. Plus I have almost stopped drinking since TTC, so people have stopped asking. Friends in the early stages of pregnancy who don't want to let on have always used the, 'I'm on antibiotics' for some sort of infection as a good line - perhaps a tooth infection/absess is a good one because nobody would see evidence of that or be able to query it  My scan yesterday was much quicker and easier (with Dr. Raja) so haven't felt nearly as uncomfortable as a consequence of that - though my growing follies are certainly letting me know they're there   I'm drinking a combination of water, herbal teas, some decaf tea and coffee (limited) and pineapple juice and milk, and definitely up to over 3 litres a day so think I'm doing OK on that one!!  I'll need to give some thought to ideas for our meet up, though see others have some suggestions 

*Carol* - hope you are feeling a bit less down and having a couple of days off has eased some strain on you  I loved your story about the name Woodstock - that's so lovely that you got married there and go back each year, it must be such a special place for you  Well done you for being so organised with your questions too - I felt like a right numpty yesterday because everything I wanted to discuss went straight out my head  Normally I write things down, but I'm just not organised enough right now  The way you describe having felt is how I'm feeling right now, so that's reassuring  When I sit down or move now I'm very conscious of my ovaries, and keep expecting to look down and see massive swelling  Oh dear! I've still to PM you but really hope you're managing to feel more positive - sending you lots of positive vibes     

*Karen/Mimou* - has AF arrived yet then? Hope all is well with you 

Hi also to Moira, Lanky, Neave, Kirsty, Kat, Yoda, Finbarina, Fiona, Lynn, Moira, Chook and Natasha  So sorry if I've missed anyone but it can be hard to keep track 

I had a very eventful day yesterday, some good some bad  Had our scan first thing with Dr. Raja, which was much less unpleasant than Tuesday I'm glad to say. Apparently I have about 10 follies on the right side and a couple of tiny ones, they're all slightly smaller, and 5 whopping great ones on the left and a tiny one  Dr. Raja was a little unsure about the date for my EC because they have to be 19mm or more for ICSI, so he had a chat with Dr. Thong (I don't even know what he looks like, having never seen him!) Dr. Raja was thinking Wednesday, maybe Tuesday, and Dr. Thong said Monday, maybe Tuesday depending on my blood results. So I had to wait until the afternoon for confirmation that my blood results indicate it should be Tuesday  I've got everything I need though to do my trigger, and won't be back in until Tuesday, so fingers crossed it all continues to go well.
I also met up with a good friend for lunch because I'd decided not to go to his leaving do last night. Unfortunately he wasn't feeling too well (had major health problems the past year and nearly died), and he went into hospital yesterday afternoon for observation  I'm desperately hoping he is OK and not having a recurrence of previous health problems  Then I got home to see a stoat lying dying on the road outside, which really upset me  A not-so-kindly cat had dragged it into our back garden and finished it off by the time I got in  But I'm pleased to say the day ended well with my little brother phoning to announce his engagement   So a bit of a rollercoaster of a day.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend  I'm off to buy a nightie and dressing gown for Tuesday - any excuse 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry for gatecrashing -AGAIN!!....  just browsing and OMG !!!    Maz - wonderful news toots - this thread is very exciting      - whos next then....   

Take Care and good luck to everyone hugs Yodaxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Maz - Hooray         

Am so pleased for you fantastic fertility friend ! Giving it big licks on the 2ww is the way to go !!!

I hope you have a happy holiday . Brilliant news !!!!!


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend.  Sorry I started posting here and then promptly disappeared.  DH and I have been getting our heads round all of this so I gave myself a little space.  I'm doing a bit of catching up now with your old posts - a couple of BFPs - fabulous - congratulations!  Its interesting trying to track where you are all at with your treatment, some of the terminology is a bit confusing but I'm getting there!  It really is helpful reading your posts and seeing how supportive you all are - and cheery!

So an update on us - well we had an appointment with Dr Thong.  What a nice, helpful man!  We are now going ahead with ICSI - he estimates in March.  I thought I had accepted it and am trying to take it one stage at a time, but today I feel so so weepy and emotional about it (the kind I only get before my period so its strange for me).  

Dr Thong has also put me down for a hysteroscopy - I'm bricking it ever so slightly!  I'm a bit of a coward, dunno how I'll cope with injections!  He has also asked me to go for another cd3 blood test and DH had to have another blood test to get his testosterone (sp?!) checked.  Then he wants us back in to do all the necessary stuff for going ahead with ICSI - forms and more blood tests.

So I'll be about, if I'm a bit quiet its coz I'm lurking and not got much to input at the moment.  I'll be making enough noise soon enough when its my turn!

Hope everything goes well for everyone next week.

Chook


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all 

Just popped on to catch up before I go off on holiday. Will try some short personals.....

*Chook*- hope getting some space has helped you to prepare for your next steps  Glad to hear that you've decided to go ahead with ICSI. March will be here before you know it  Don't worry about the changing emotions, all part of the journey  only advice I can give is just roll with it; you'll have good days and bad days. But that's what we are all here for- to help you through. Any questions just ask!

*Mimou*- hope that AF shows soon so you can get started on FET, good luck for the cycle if it starts while I'm away 

*Yoda*- cheers babe  think I'm still in shock  Sending Lewis a big Birthday kiss for next week  Enjoy the birthday party (where has the last year gone though  )

*Elaine*- excellent news that you are all ready for EC  Sounds like you've got some great follies. Fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs, good fert rates and sticky embies    You'll be almost finished your 2ww by the time I get back; hope it goes well for you, try not to send yourself 

*Jannie*- hope you are enjoying your holiday and feeling much better  Lots of    for your scan.

*Jayne*- hope you've managed to get some work done this weekend so far  Nearly there and then you can go off and have a fab anniversary with no worries  (P.S. no such thing as OTT smilies      )

*Jan*- hope you are having a great weekend with your sis and family  Really interesting stuff about the research your friends DH was doing. Wonder why ERI don't do it anymore  I'm pretty convinced that immune issues play a big part for couples too; really hope the new tx will be the one for you 

*Jo*- glad I was able to cheer up your day yesterday  I'll be away when you're on stimms. So really hope it goes well and you get some great follies. Lots of  if you have EC before I get back

*Donna*- masses of     for next week. Will be thinking of you

*Fionajane*- good to hear from you again. Carys is an absolute sweetheart. You must be so proud 

*Moira*- thanks so much  Hope you and the girls are all well 

*Lanky*- cheers! Sorry to see from your sig that you're not feeling well again  but good news that you are over half way there 

*Lorna*- hope you've managed to get all your scans sorted out for the next cycle aqnd finally got the correct bloods done today  . You getting excited about starting again  Really hope so, I'm excited for you. You really are giving yourself the best shot possible    Hope you are feeling better after your stomach upset; rotten luck it happened when you were at Nandos (I love their chicken  )

*Vonnie*- no idea what the secret is- sorry  The only thing I didn't do this time round was stress. Just got on with enjoying myself, spending time with family and friends; laughed a lot. I'm still totally gobsmacked though 

*Dawn*- how you doing? Are you doing the organizing for the 18th then  I've got an acupuncture session at 4 but can meet anytime after 5. Don't mind whether it is coffee house or pub and I'd definitely be up for dinner if everyone else is  Looking forward to catching up again.

A HUGE great big thank you to everyone for their congratulations PMs, posts and smilies. It means a lot to us (DH has been reading too  ). I told my family yesterday as we'll be on holiday with them for the next fortnight so thought I should but apart from that will be keeping it quiet for as long as I can (apart from the fact the the whole world wide web knows  ). Just hoping I can reach the scan milestone next 

Right I really should get to bed as taxi will be here at 7am 

Lots of love,  and  to all

Maz


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

just a quicky before I get ready for church...

I've been working really hard on my essay.  It was up at 22,000 words and I need to get it lower than 22,000.  I worked on it Thursday night and pretty much most of yesterday and I only have 150 words more to cut back, which is great.  I've still got 20 pages to read and cut back and will be as ruthless as on the other pages as otherwise the other 80 pages will be really tight with twenty pages warbling on (a bit like now)    I'm going to post it the day before we go to Bruge although it's not due in til the day after we come back, but it'll be fab to have it done before I go.  It'll be marked and then I have to travel to Keele for my viva where they ask me lots of questions in an interview about the essay.  I then will have re-writes (everyone has) and hopefully, if I survive all of that - I'll graduate.  The more people I tell I'm doing a masters, the more people I hear who have one - but to be honest, I've found it really tough (or would it be more positive to say challenging).  I've travelled down to Keele monthly for two years and then spent a year doing my dissertation (whilst having several IVF cycles).  I'm pretty damn proud (and knackered) to get to the end.  

Anyway, we were at friends last night for dinner and lots of lovely drinks.  My pal is a great cook so it was lovely.  We got a taxi home and we were chatting to the taxi driver....he turned off the meter miles away from our house as it is our 18th wedding anniversary soon...   we gave him a £5 tip   but the metered fare would've been more.  I thought it would be well over twenty quid and he switched it off at £15 so we were all happy    My sister is coming round to watch the firworks from the back garden tonight so lets hope it dries up a bit for tonight.  

My GP is referring me back to Dr Thong as I've been having a lot of pain and I'm worried about my endo being worse.  We're not cycling again til March (need or want to save up and have the money first) and I'm worried if my endo is active it might reduce our chances...we'll see what he says.  I always laugh when I see that some folk haven't met him.  Dr Thong has done ALL of our EC and ET with the exception of one.  After that one - I just always ask for it to be him.  He even came in on his day off to do my ET on a Saturday.  I really think he's the bizz.  

Anyway, bugger, just spotted the time so enough of the me post....will be back later for "you" personals later today

Take care and have a good day

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS

OMG MAZ FANTASTIC NEWS I AM CRYING NOW ASWELL, good luck for a smooth preg and roll on the 21st

lorna thats not far away honey will be here before you know it, we are all ok thanks i will try and make the 18th to catch up properly. 

jan glad everything is looking up honey nice to hear from you again

jannie/ donna not long to scans now

fionajayne what a georgeous wee girl you have there

lanky how are you feeling?

yoda hi again wow wee lewis is looking so grown up, what you been upto? scary how quick they grow caelan on solids and crawling already, they arent babies long are they

good luck and hi to everyone else have to run as not even dressed yet and have friends comming round, will try and make the 18th to meet you all properly,

take care

kirsty xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.  I decided to have a quiet one as DH is away golfing this weeknd and not back till late so I've been taking advantage of the peace and quiet but I am looking forward to him coming back.

Jayne, sounds as if you've got your dissertation well and truly under control, I bet you can wait to get it posted off and off the Brugge.  

Moonie, not long till LV.  I bet you just want to get is started now.  Still not made a decision about the GCRM yet, but I think I might go and get the AMH test done there and take it from there.  

Jan, r u having your tx at the GCRM this time around, what do you think about the clinic?  I've been speaking to some other gilrs who all praise it and they are getting good results.  We are going to discuss it when DH gets back, I did call them and there is no waiting list at the mo so I could get started the same time as Iwould at the ERI.

Lanky, hope you are feeling better soon.

I won't be able to make the meet on the 18th, my Mum is going into hospital for her 3rd prolapse operation, long story but it keeps on failing down, so I'll probably be over in Glasgow doing my Flo Nightingale routine on her.

Anyway hopefully the weather will improve for tonight, might venture out and see the fireworks but that will all depend on condition of DH.

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

I am totally behind with the posts here ... you're a chatty bunch!!!  

No personals just now as I am very busy today getting house back in shape with guests away - hope weather stays dry (clouds as much as they like to be there, but NO RAIN!!!) so I can hang out a wash.

Just wanted to give a big          to Maz and Donna!!!

Speak later (and hope I won't be off the grid for that long again)



Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm off to Orkney this afternoon with work for 3 days, so thought I'd have a quick catch up before I head off.  Hoping the weather is not too bad up there, but have packed big boots and jacket just in case!

Elaine - wishing you lots of luck for EC on Tuesday, sending you lots of     for lots of lovely eggs and good fertilisation rates.  You sure had a rollercoaster of a day, so hopefully you'll be able to chill and take it easy over the next few days.  Hope you enjoyed you shopping - I'm going to have to treat myslef to soem new slippers for going in this time!

Chook - glad to see you back on here.  As Maz has said, this is a real emotional rollercoaster, but you have to take it as it comes.  I remember having a sense of relief that appts were made, but then mad panic about all that the treatment entailed!  March will be here before you know it, and it gets easier once you start things, as it feels like you're actually doing something! Feel free to lurk!, but also feel free to join in with any questions, rants or just chat on how you're feeling.

Jambo - nearly there on your dissertation!  Well done you on getting through 3 years of an MSc while going through IF treatment - I bet no-one esle with an MSc has accomplished that!  You should be really proud of yourself.

Kat - great to see you posting again, sounds like you've had a mad time of it! Won't be long until your cruise now!

Hello to lanky, Kirsty, Yoda, Jannie, Donna, Maz, Woodstock, Jo, Vonnie, mimou, Fin, Scots Fi, Lorna, Neave, Fiona M, Roma, and anyone else that I've forgotten.

Is anyone else up for meeting up on the 18th?  So far I've got Maz, Lorna, Elaine, Jo & Kirsty.

Will catch up properly when (if) I get back from Orkney!
Dawnxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Maz - What fantastic news    . I am so pleased for you.

Jayne - When I read your post - you should be totally proud of yourself   That is some achievement!!!  You mentioned you are cycling again in March - I sincerely hope you get your dream.

Twiggy - Your wee man is just adorable.  How are you doing?

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Maz - fantastic news!!!      I'm so pleased for you!  Have a lovely relaxing holiday too xx

Hi to everyone else and  all round.

Not much going on with me.

Take care xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

all,

hope everyone has had a great weekend. I played tennis and swam both mornings and felt very virtuous but ruined the effect by stuffing my face with scrumptious indian food at the Mela both afternoons!  NO self discipline !! 

Good Luck Elaine with your e/c on Tuesday    - hope you have taken a leaf out of the Maz book and have lots planned for 2ww 

Jayne - well done with dissertation . I really hope all goes well with your consult re endo. Will keep fingers crossed for you

Kat - good to hear from you again . Are you up for the meet ? Any news on FET ?

Vonnie - enjoy the fireworks. Howare you doing with the regime ? 

Dawn - not long until you get back on the rollercoaster - hope Orkney trip goes well. I would love to meet up on the 18th , I would agree with Maz that somewhere that does food would be good - the snacks at the last meet were great ! Just realised that 1/3 of the girls who met last time have since got a lovely  - hope some of it rubs off for the next meet ...  

Hi to Fin, Lorna, Jo , Maz, Chook, Woodstock, Ozzie and everybody else

Take Care x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

So many posts on here the last few day!!  I will try my best to keep up!!

Elaine - thinking of you and hope you are getting on OK?  Sounds like you had a right old day on Friday.  I hope your friend is all right?  Great news that you are all set for EC on Tuesday.  Is all sounding good so far - loads of follies for them to choose from.  Sounds like you are doing well with the fluid intake and really into your CD.  You made me laugh with only getting so far with the golden light onto your face. I have been having another try since my first disastrous attempt and sadly could only imagine a black light!!  Just couldn't make it golden at all.... what's that all about??!!  Not sounding the best but trying not to get too worked up about it!!  I am also drinking a stack... and peeing a stack!  Getting so little sleep at night which is stressing me out quite a lot but got a couple of hours this afternoon so that was lovely!!  It is actually our 2nd wedding anniversary today and so the ttc since Sept 2005 is basically since we got married - so much for the honeymoon baby!!  We were having a laugh today - 2 years ago I was obsessed with the Trip Advisor website for planning our honeymoon.  Last year it was the ESPC as we were house hunting and this year FF - how times change!  Just wondering what it will be next year??  Masses and masses of luck to you over the next few days.  Hope you got yourself a nice nightie and dressing gown too!!  PS stims going fine so far but happier doing them now I am home! - nearly had a disaster injecting half a syringe full of air into me!  Not good!

Carol - I hope the advice people have posted to you on here has helped.  It sounds like you definitely need some time away from your work, so hopefully the days you have had off already have done you some good.  I doesn't sound like you are alone in how you are feeling.  I would think going back for more counselling would be a good idea too as they obviously will have so much specialist experience.  Take care of yourself.  

Lorna - sadly no luck getting a pen thing - it is syringes and vials for me!  I am on 225IU Menopur with Buserilin being added in on Thursday when the Zoladex runs out.  Is going OK so far - the mixing bit is more problematic than the injection part but DH has been helping out with that.  Hope you are feeling better and getting all set for Las Vegas.  Thinking of you and hope this will be the thing that sorts it all for you.  (Where is Nando's by the way?  Been to the one in Newcastle but didn't know Edinburgh had one!)

Dawn - have a great time in Orkney.  My sister absolutely loves it there!  It is her favourite place in the world!  Have you been before?  They are off there in a few weeks and we might have gone with them if it weren't for the small issue our treatment cycle.  Hate that we have to think up "excuses" for not drinking.... I have now just said I am on treatment for my endo and can't drink which seems to work fine bt annoys me that we have to justify ourselves sometimes.  How's about I can't face a drink because I'm hungover from last night!!  I have used that with friends before who totally fell for it, but maybe's not the best for work purposes if it then leaves you looking like a right soak getting drunk before a team building session!  Hope you have thought of something creative in any case!

Jayne - you are so right to be proud of your dissertation.  Like I said before, I think doing an MSc whilst working as well is a massive achievement.  And whilst having IVF is even more amazing.  I am also totally impressed with your 18 years of marriage - congratulations in advance for that as well!  Sorry to hear that endo may be giving you problems.  When do you see Dr Thong?  We saw him in the early stages when my endo was being diagnosed and thought he was great but haven't seem him - except in passing - since.  Hope you get on OK.  Do you think he will try and talk you into going on the Zoladex or is that a big no no for you still?  

Vonnie - would be interested to hear how you get on with checking out the GCRM?  Obviously trying to be positive here, but can't help thinking that if this cycle doesn't work that I would want to get going again pretty quicky.  ERI waiting list seems to be so long...  hope you enjoyed the fireworks if you got there!!

Anyway better fly!  Hello to everyone else - there are loads! - I have missed!  Poor DH downstairs alone on his wedding anniversary - where did the romance go!  Bless him I checked if it was OK for me to come on here and he said "no problem - say hi to everyone!"  So "hi" from my DH!

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Me again!

Meant to ask last night.... can anyone tell me if there is any official advice on how much to drink during stims?  The hospital didn't say anything about it.  Have been drinking loads of water as seem to be permanently thirsty anyway but just wondered how much I should be taking on board?  Does this carry on through EC/ET and 2WW??

Cheers

Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jo-edin said:


> Me again!
> 
> Meant to ask last night.... can anyone tell me if there is any official advice on how much to drink during stims? The hospital didn't say anything about it. Have been drinking loads of water as seem to be permanently thirsty anyway but just wondered how much I should be taking on board? Does this carry on through EC/ET and 2WW??
> 
> ...


Hi Jo

You should aim to drink about 2 litres of water a day and carry this on through EC/ET and 2ww as it can help prevent OHSS. It not only keeps you hydrated but flushes the drugs around your system...and after EC, it will help flush out the empty follicles which keep filling with fluid (so this is how it can help towards preventing OHSS). You may want to/need to up your water/fluid intake after EC.

Also, you may want to up your protein quotient as this can help encourage healthy eggs...many women (me included) try to drink about 1 litre of organic milk a day (semi skimmed and skimmed actually has higher protein level than full fat milk)...but you can get protein from lots of other food sources if you don't like milk.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope you and a good weekend.  I had a nice quiet one, never made it out to watch the fireworks last night as DH didn't get back until late and I had started to watch The Queen instead.

Jo, not doing to bad on the exercise regime, lost 5 lbs and would like to get down to 7lbs for my holiday in 3 weeks time.  In regards to your q's regarding water I carried on drinking pineapple juice and 2 lts of water throughout the tx.  If anything it helps clean out the drugs. Tried to keep up drinking milk but wasn't to good with that.

"Also, you may want to up your protein quotient as this can help encourage healthy eggs...many women (me included) try to drink about 1 litre of organic milk a day (semi skimmed and skimmed actually has higher protein level than full fat milk)...but you can get protein from lots of other food sources if you don't like milk."  Minky, when should you start drinking milk to improve eggs?

Hope that helps

Yvonne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Natasha for the rapid response!  Have a 2 litre bottle of water beside me here and it is half gone already so think I am probably going to be OK!  Have a problem with milk as flares up my eczema... have been trying to take a bit in my diet the last few days and can see the affects on my skin already so think I will need to give that a miss.

Vonnie - just saw your post as well - thanks!  I really wanted to watch The Queen last night but missed it (too busy on here!)  Saw your weight loss ticker - you are doing brilliantly!!  My BMI is way higher so think you have nothing to worry about there although will be nice to feel good for going away on your hols!

Thanks again!

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a really quick message from me because I'm at work and my boss came in to ask about tomorrow and saw me on this  Just as well she's very understanding 

I just wanted to respond to *Jo's* query - I heard somewhere it was 3 litres, though expect Natasha has it right. However I've also had a raging thirst while on the drugs so have been drinking at least 3 litres, though that's a mixture of milk, pineapple juice, water, decaf tea and coffee (only generally 1 each of them a day) and herbal teas. I discovered a Yogi Tea called Bright Mood tea during downregging (much to DP's amusement) and have got hooked on that, which is completely caffeine free and lovely. I had heard the main things to try and get into your diet are brazil nuts (at least 8 per day) and fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) for selenium I think, sources of iron and folic acid, eggs and milk. I think the eggs and milk are both for the protein. I have become a bit like a woman possessed ensuring I get all of these things  Nothing new there then!!  Good luck with it all and hope things are going well  Sending lots of luck to those lovely growing follies   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry Jo, only just noticed your last post after sending mine! Have you tried goat's milk instead of cow's milk? Or as I say, you could always go for the eggs option, which I've struggled more with. I presume cheese is also an option (though I'm guessing also a problem with eczema?) - any excuse for me to stuff my face with it  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Elaine

Thanks so much for your post... I think we are both going right through the same thing of stressing and obsessing about what to eat and not to eat!!  I have a real thing about milk in general - think it stems from primary school and those wee bottles of milk they used to make you drink that were either minging and warm, or frozen!  I am just now really fussy about it - have tried soya milk as well and even the thought makes me cringe!  Reckon it is my bodies way of saying just don't bother.  Scrambled eggs it is for lunch then!  (Brazil nuts for breakfast!!)  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow - did you trigger last night?  Hope you are doing OK.

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls- what a lot  of chat!
peanute- enjoy Orkney even if it is work.
max- have a great holiday
jo - I'm lactose intolerant and milk is only suggested as its easy to know how much protein you're taking.It can be any type of protein- organic chicken, beef- any meat or fish, pulses- have a daal curry to toast ad beans
or lentil soup, dairy eg yoghurts, cheese, nuts, peanut butter, even tinned tomatoes have some protein in them. the Zita West recommended amount is about 60g per day.Make sure you're taking some high dose fish oils( not cod liver oil as that has high does vit a which is very bad)too or oily fish.Crucial for hormone balance and the developing eggs.

Elaine- good luck for tues!!!!

hi to everyone else- trying hard to not spend several hours a day on here as going bananas so trying to break the habit! hard to break the obsession.

love lorna xxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips girls!  Am hoping the nutritional side of things is OK as have been taking Pregnacare supplements plus fish oils for a while now... the protein tips are good though - just had chicken for tea and will be fish with beans tomorrow!  Had some acupuncuture today as well so all going on!!  Feeling reassured about the fluid intake as well so thanks all.

Elaine - good luck again for tomorrow! 

Lorna - know what you mean about being addicted to this site!

Off for scan in the morning - hopefully the follies have been having a whale of a time the last few days with some hormones around at last!

Jo xx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone - first, congrats to *Maz* - that is so great and offers such hope! Have been looking to see what your unique approach to the 2ww was - I take it it was pretending you weren't on a 2ww?! Fabulous news.

*Lorna*, I hear you about not spending so much time on here! I used to do St John's Wort but having researched it, I found stuff saying it affects natural fertility, so knocked it on the head. That was backed up in the book I am reading, conquering infertility by alice domar. She also makes a strong case that it is depression, rather than stress or anxiety, which does contribute to IF (anxiety and stress really have no effect so don't anyone worry about general nailbiting and worrying). She puts it plainly - if you are depressed, get treated. Nature ain't gonna dish out babies to mommas who are not able to cope, and although I have been functioning at work and through TX, I force myself to get through month after month, and I have to admit that my mental state has been suffering. Grinning and bearing it is only pretending it's not there, so have to face up to it.

Went to GP last week, blubbed a lot and she was great. Has put me on a low dose of citalopram. Haven't researched it yet but asked if it affects nat fertility and she said no and that people can and do get pg on it - it's not ideal but not the end of the world - you'd just stop as soon as you found out. One of these cases where benefits of treatment to mother outweigh risks to any foetus. She said 6 months max. I know depression can be treated and corrected short term so am up for this as I am not doing my chances of getting pg any favours by struggling on miserably.

I know I will have to play it honest with ERI when next TX approaches, but will face that when I come to it. Even if it means coming off anti-d's early at least I'll have had the benefit of them for a few months.

I can't hope to catch up with all the posts that have been made since last Thursday, but thanks for what folk have said about anti-ds, *Elaine*, your pm was really encouraging. Hope things have gone really well today and you get lots of eggs!   

*Lorna* again, when do you go? Sending    for you too.

*Jo*, I've also wondered about nutritional stuff, esp magnesium and copper as those are supposedly two of the things whose deficiency can affect fertility, but I take pregnacare too which has them and I'm hoping the folk who make it have done their research and it contains everything to make up a shortfall, if there was one.

Right I am going to try and stop thinking about everything for a bit - I must recommend this book conquering infertility again, it has taught me relaxation techniques that really make a difference and which are actually supposed to help your chances, and help you get your life back, whatever the future holds. Early days for all that but the relaxation stuff is sort of making sense to me and I have always been very cynical about all that deep breathing stuff, but she explains how it works and has an effect on your body. Am using this week to get my head together anyway and really appreciate everyone's remarks about not being alone and how this has affected you in similar ways.

Bye for now XX Carol


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Carol

Thats interesting your GP has prescribed you citalopram,  my GP wouldnt give me anything recently with me ttc just in case the miracle happens and it occurs naturally.  I can appreciate the benefits outweighing risks and recognise what you are saying, I think I need to get myself into a happier state before I start next year.  What is the book you refer to?

Here's hoping they kick in soon for you!

Chook


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie ...

any of you girlies having had FET in the past ... do you phone in with the period of the SAME month (i.e. for FET in November with the Nov period?) or the one before? 

Somehow loosing the plot just now.    

I know I've thrown in meet up in September ... as long as it is before 27th and not on weekends I should be fine. Else ... end of 2nd week of October, and again no weekends available (more or less...  ). Just totally booked until November somehow!!!

Feeling a bit crampy ... pre-tx (about to start tomorrow if on time), so sitting here with my heat pack and feel a little sorry for myself.  

Speak soon ... hope everyone is doing ok or at least as ok as it goes?!?

LUV,

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hi Kat 

hope you are ok and hope to see you at the meet. 

If you are doing FEt , I think it might depend on natural or medicated when you phone in. I am doing medicated so have to phone this month so that they can start me on the downreg on day 23 of the cycle. If you have a natural fet, you might start sooner- best to ask nurses.

Good Luck!

Hi to Chook and Woodstock 

Elaine - hope EC did not make you too sore   

take care all

Karen


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Karen

I'm at a meeting in your church tomorrow night...whenever I go past it on the bus, I always think of your wedding photo  

Elaine, hope everything went okay for you today and you got lots of good quality eggs  

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a very quick post from me tonight, so sorry for the lack of personals and for it being a 'me' post. Thanks very much to everyone for their kind wishes for today 
Things went pretty well today and I finally met Dr. Thong for my operation. I was a bit phased by him popping his head round the curtain shortly before I went in to ask my age and stress the high risk of twins with a double embryo transfer though  Apparently the current pregnancy rate is 40%, which is phenomenal - fingers crossed  Anyway they got 8 eggs from all those follies - the woman in the next bed got 15, and I have to confess I'd built myself up to thinking I'd have more because of the number of follies. However I quickly got over those silly thoughts and DP and I are delighted  So now we just need to see what happens overnight 

I'm being spoiled rotten by DP too, which I'm lapping up  Incidentally, has anyone else ever seen the monitor during their procedure? Quite fascinating but strange  Emma reckoned they'd probably need a hammer to knock me out  Both the other women seemed to still be asleep when they came back through - I had my eyes wide open and was chatting!

*Jo* - what time were you in for your scan and how did it go? We may have overlapped in the waiting room. Hope it went really well and sending you more positive vibes   

Anyway, better get back to more pampering  Hope everyone is good and I'll be back on for personals tomorrow 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning all!

Elaine - great news!  Well done!  You must be so pleased to have "passed" EC with flying colours!!  Me and DH are obsessed with the number 8 so sounds good to me!!  Glad you finally met Dr Thong as well and brilliant news about the current 40% success rate!!  It will be a bit lower for me as not such a spring chicken as you but nice to know!  My scan went well and they seem to be quite pleased with how things are going.  I had double doctors too so we really do seem to be following the same path!!  There are currently 6 follies each side and was nice at the end when we were talking about it that she asked how "young" I was.  Far nicer than asking how "old" I was!  They did blood test as well and all is well so carrying on with the same meds and back in on Friday.  I was in at 8.30 and was wearing brown v neck jumper.... Did have half an eye out for you but trying not to stare!  Enjoy the pampering from DP - great that he is looking after you so nicely and keeping everything crossed for more good news for you today.  Thinking of you.  

Kat - hi to you!  Sounds like you are mega busy these days!  I think Dawn has suggested 18th Sept for meet. Hope you are doing OK and that you get dates sorted out!  Can all be so complicated!

Carol - good to hear you have a bit of a plan in place and been to see your GP.  There are so many things you can read and research and it can all get a bit confusing as there does seem to be so many contradictions out there as well which hardly helps.  Think the general advice of just taking your time and doing what feels right for you applies to all though, so sounds like you are on the right tracks.  I decided not to get too bogged down in the nutritional stuff and yes, just hope that the Pregnacare people have done their stuff and surely more thoroughly than what I could do myself!! Good luck with everything.  

Hi to Jayne, Karen, Lorna, Chook, Vonnie, everyone else I have missed and anyone else reading this!!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine- good news- hope you got a good phone call today with fertilisation rates- can't believe you weren't groggy- I could sleep for scotland after EC.Good luck for transfer- if your problem is MF and you;re so lovely and young you have  agreat chance of success- good luck!!!

Jo- glad alls going well with your stimms-good luck for next scan and EC!!!

woodstock- glad you've got treatment- must check out that book I;m suffering just now. On one thread of cycle buddies I''ve been on since I did 1st cycle 1.5 yrs ago- the last 2 girls are now pregant. thats means that I;m the only one not- very depressing to be an outsider even amongst IVF girls! Someone has given me the name of a guy online who does personalised hypnotherapy cds which i thought might get me into a more positive frame of mind- he takes all your details and worries into account- found the natalhypnotherpay ones great for actually during tx. I've asked him to include some stuff about turning down my immune response as per Zita west - she's had good responses using hypnotherapy on women with autoimmune problems without them having to use the immune suppressing drugs. Got to be worth a go! Frame of mind must be crucial.

kat- hope AF pain not too bad. Are you doing a medicated FET?

love to all, 
lorna xx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls
Just found this site for ERI and thought I would say hello 

I'm on the 2 week wait which is a nightmare! where I'm going round the bed 

I get my blood test this Friday 7th Sep and it can't come quick enough. Is anyone else testing the same day?

Good luck to all      

Tinkerbellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

What a gorgeous day it is out there  It would be so nice to get out in it, but in the meantime I'm just going to enjoy the sun streaming in the window 

*Tinkerbell* - a big  and welcome to you  I'm not as far on as you and will be going in Friday (all being well) for embryo transfer. Good luck though  for Friday and hope the rest of the 2ww flies past    

*Lorna* - I can only think that I was fighting the drugs because I wanted some control - think I need to relax into it if there's a next time  The personalised hypnotherapy sounds a great idea, and it is brilliant that you're doing so much for your forthcoming treatment. If everyone else on the other thread you're posting to has had a success, then clearly your turn is well overdue      A friend of mine who went through several cycles of IVF to produce her beautiful daughter swears frame of mind is the key to success, so we should all keep focusing on that  I've been failing miserably on not spending too much time on here, so it seems we might need to set up another thread for FF addicts 

*Jo* - Hope you're enjoying your new found diet - I was having brazil nuts with my muesli in the morning, and a nice big glass of pineapple juice too. I certainly wouldn't concern yourself about age, as I'm pretty sure the woman who got 15 eggs yesterday was a good bit older than me (really hope I'm not insulting her  ) Good to hear your scan went so well, 6 follies each side is wonderful   There's a good chance by Friday you'll have a good few more too  They like there to be even development of follies, so it's all sounding good. I probably narrowly missed you as we arrived about 8.20am and were taken through moments later. What stimms drugs is it you're taking? Wishing you loads of luck for everything to continue going so well   

*Jayne* - thanks for your kind wishes  I am so, so impressed by you getting through your Masters and working so hard at your studies through the IF treatments that you've been through  You deserve to be proud of yourself, and rightly so - after all, I wonder how many of those other people who have Masters degrees have done so in the face of adversity? Adding all that travel, stress and hard work to dealing with IVF is very, very impressive. I have pretty much put everything on hold to focus on this, and really wish I could be stronger and find other things to think about. Hope you get your appointment with Dr. Thong soon too - he did seem very nice yesterday  After my op I got a visit from him, Dr. Raja and Dr. Selma - positively spoilt 

*Karen* - hope you are managing to keep occupied while waiting to start FET. It will be good to meet soon and put some faces to names  I was a bit sore yesterday but getting there today - I'm fine if I don't move too much, so will just have to lounge around with my feet up and demanding things of DP  

*Kat* - hope you are doing well and can get started soon. Did you manage to get on top of getting your house back in order after your guests left? Losing the plot seems to all be part of this wonderful process  DP and I got worried earlier because the first question I was asked today when I rang in is if we were still going to blastocyst for a single transfer (our original plan), we then drove ourselves mad thinking they might have it all wrong in our notes   Hope your cramps have eased and you're feeling a bit better  If not, I can certainly keep you company 

*Carol* - sorry I'm really rubbish at the moment, I meant to PM you again. Feel free to get in touch any time  Glad you saw your GP and are taking action to counteract the depression. Citalopram is one of a new group of anti-depressants and highly thought of. A friend of mine who has IF issues has recently started taking it and seems much better in recent weeks. Do remember we all need a helping hand of some sort at times, and this is just one important step in the process to help you work through things and eventually get a much deserved BFP    Thanks ever so much for your kind wishes too, it really does mean a lot  I'm also a big fan of relaxation and have found a combination of walking and the Natal Hynotherapy CDs (they do a relaxation one too) very helpful, as I'm quite an anxious person to start with.

*Yvonne *- hope you enjoyed your peaceful weekend without your DH, and managed to have some nice free time to yourself  Did you make it out to see the fireworks? Fingers crossed too for your Mum's operation and a better chance of success this time  Well done you on your weight loss too  though by the look of your ticker and BMI, you don't need it. I wasn't too impressed with my weight yesterday - probably all that cheesecake I've been cramming in because I'm hoping for a 9 month ban from it soon 

*Kirsty* - would be good to meet you if you come along on the 18th. Caelen looks such a wee sweetie, you must be so proud 

*Chook* - I found it hard to hang around on FF while I was waiting to start treatment and took a few months out, as such. The main thing is everyone is here if and when you need them, and it's nice just to check in and see how everyone is doing  I thought I'd got my head around things but was very emotional after our first appointment with Dr. Raja, particularly as that was the first time ICSI was mentioned and I really felt that indicated we had a huge problem and were at the end of the line for treatment. It just takes time to get your head around things and accept your situation. Hope to be able to support you through your treatment, as others have done for me 

*Dawn* - hope you are enjoying Orkney. Which part are/were you staying in? Hope the work part of the trip isn't too arduous. New slippers sound like a good plan  Any excuse for a shopping trip eh? 

*Jannie and Maz* - hope you're having great holidays  

Hi also to Yoda, Jan, Lanky, Neave, Finbarina, Fiona, Lynn, Moira and Natasha. Really hope I haven't missed anyone.

News from me today is excellent and I'm over the moon  It took a while to get through on the phone today, but all 8 eggs were good enough to inject, and of them 6 have fertilised normally and 1 abnormally, so I'm delighted. We're in for ET on Friday - had a slight fright because Coreen asked if I was having a single ET and going to blast, but think this is because that's what I originally asked for  All sorted now though and moving ahead for Friday - grow embies, grow!

Hope everyone else is doing really well, and doubtless I'll be back on later to check for posts 

Best wishes and luck to everyone   
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Elaine

That is great news!  You must be so delighted and another major step on this roller coaster journey ticked off!!  (Think I also need to congratulate you on the bumper post as well - most impressive!)  I have been on and off here all day (obsessed or what??!) but was really just checking in hoping to hear good news from you so that is great!!  Rest up, chill out (get that CD on!) and sending all the positive vibes in the world to those fab embies of yours!  I was a tiny wee bit late on Tuesday so yes, we must have missed each other - never mind, maybe we will meet later this month?  I am on Menopur stims (3 vials / 225IU a day).  I had to introduce Buserilin today as well to keep me switched off as monthly Zoladex injection about to "run out" - was a wee mix up there that also had me in a wee panic yesterday but all sorted.  

Don't worry I am not too worried about my age - even the doctor yesterday said I was nice and young(!!)  My take is, is that there absolutely nothing I can do about it so got rid of that anxiety a while ago!  My sister who is 40, and 20 weeks pregnant, also told me that apparently if you start your periods late and/or your Mum has a late menopause then you are fertile for longer.  Before anyone starts getting worried that they don't fall into any of those categories, I have a feeling it might all be nonsense but it makes us feel good as it suits us well - she reckons she is only 36 and me 33 as a result!!... who are we trying to kid!!!  Glad the ET is all sorted for you as well.  I don't think we have had discussions re blasts - I was thinking that would be discussed depending on how the embies were looking??  Is this the case?.... I will make sure I ask them about it all when I am in on Friday.  Wishing you loads of luck for then - fingers are crossed!

Lorna - stick in there.  Elaine is right - your turn is overdue and you have made so much brilliant progress.  Not long to go now.  I really hope that all your efforts mean it will not be long before you are joining your other cycle buddies.  The personalised CD sounds a great idea as well.  We are all backing you 100% so hope that helps.  

Tinkerbell - Fingers crossed for you on Friday!  I hope you have good news.  

Dawn - hope you enjoyed Orkney and not too much of a nightmare keeping up with all these posts!!  Sorry!!

Hi to everyone else

Jo xx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG   What a panick!!

Just when everything has been going so well I had news from my GP this afternoon that I have a urine infection  they have prescibed me to take Cefalexin 4 times a day. The GP promised this won't have any effect on the embroy's!

I just phoned the hospital and spoke with my Consultant (just to double check)who has advised that this medication is okay to take....phewww  he advised that it is quite common after the ET procedure!

So just incase any off you girlies get a uinary infection after ET don't panick if you get prescribed Cefalexin (cephalexin). Aparently pregnant women get prescribed it too!

I'm going to have some more ice-cream now to calm my mood  

Tinkerbellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Tinker bell- good luck honey- I;m sorry i hadn't realised you were on 2ww. Hope the infection clears up soon- panic yee not!

jo- you're right not to worry about age-I'm sure you're right about you being more likely to be like your mother when it comes to menopause and since you're clearly not anywhere near that- well none of us are fingers crossed-all is well. Its the way they go on about precipitous drops in fertility after a magic age- well I suspect it happens much more slowly than that.I hang on to the thought that my mum and gran both conceived at 40 plus-my gran after 5 yrs of "crying into her soup" at no babies. Shame she isn't here now to give advice!
thanks for your support hon. it really helps when you're feeling so low.

elaine- 6 embryos- woohoo!Got everything crossed they all make it to blast to give you enough for half a football team! Thanks for your kind words too. So much for me not being addicted-i've really curbed myself with some threads but you guys are different cos you're closer to home etc.

love lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

What a busy thread this is. finding it difficult to keep up with everything!!

Great news Elaine, especially when your getting to go to blast.  Fingers crossed for your for e/t on Friday.  I was the same after my e/c, I was chatting away and had my eyes opened apparently I was also talking through the procedure as well.  Cringe now just thinking about what I was saying!!

Jo glad that things are going to plan, I'm sure you'll be on the 2 ww in no time at all.

Moonie, hope you are doing ok, not long now till u hit LV.  Your right about the hypno CDs they can be so relaxing.  

Tinkerbell, welcome and all the best for Friday.

Dawn, hope you got back fro Orkney in 1 piece.

Having one of my stress days as everytime I seem to turn on my TV its about this infertility timebomb and how much its costing etc, and why its happening.  Its doing my head in.......  Also had a flip out about my age, but reckon thats down to the fact its my birthday next month and as usual I say 'this time next year I'll be a mum and lo and behold still ain't true.'  Can't even get ****** this year as I'm due to start tx in Nov again,   .  But I'm determined to be positive and not let it get to me.

Hello to Yoda, Jan, Lanky, Neave, Finbarina, Fiona, Lynn, Moira and Natasha. and to any one I've forgotten to mention.

Vonnie


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Ooh this is getting exciting reading about the different stages you are all at.  I look forward to reading your posts to hear how you are getting on.  I just want to get on with it myself!  Has anyone else, other than Dawn, had their treatment date moved forward because of cancellations?  Dr Thong mentioned there was a good chance it might be. 

Elaine - thanks for your kind words, its helpful to know you've all been through it and I'm picking up quite a bit from reading your posts.  Good luck for Friday.

Jo - I'm the same age as you and Dr Thong told me the same thing so 40% must be right for our age!  In my head I'm still really young so its been a bit weird being told I need to do certain things coz of my age.  Dr T also mentioned the possibility of twins which made us smile through the tears (and panic!) as it made having a baby sound a bit more realistic for some reason.  

Vonnie, I hear you about the stuff in the papers/tv about the fertility time bomb, I dont really need to read the opinions right now about women leaving it too late and all the statistics.  Today I read someone's opinion about how risky she thinks IVF/ICSI is and she could never waste her money on it - which is fine if you've never been in this situation.  I just keep hoping my mum forgets all scary stuff by the time I get round to telling her!

Hope everyone else is well.

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just a quickie from me - I'm doing a good job of creating confusion  Back when we had our first consultation with Dr. Raja I had asked about single embryo transfer, having read loads about the risks associated with having twins and taking on board the statistics, which Dr. Thong was solemnly reminding me about again yesterday. So at the time we signed all the paperwork for blastocyst transfer because Dr. Raja had said he recommended this if you want a single embryo transfer. However after the agonising 7 month wait for treatment, I had a complete change of heart after consultation with a friend who has a lovely daughter through IVF. So we are now going for a double embryo transfer after 3 days instead of at the blast stage. So sorry for the confusion I've caused 

*Chook* - we were offered cancellations in both June and July for treatment, but unfortunately I wasn't in the right place emotionally at that stage having gone  waiting to start ironically  I am really glad we waited now as I felt ready when the time came round, but it was nice to know the option for an earlier appointment was available  Maz's treatment cycle was also a cancellation and lots of the others have said they were offered them too, which is great news 

*Yvonne* - glad it's not just me that can't be knocked out, I think  As far as I know I didn't start chatting until I was being wheeled back through, but who knows  Did you have a look at the screen too? I found that really weird, as I could see what they were doing 

*Lorna* - thanks for your support  I know what you mean about this thread - I've managed to stop going on other ones, but really like this because we've all got more in common and are local to each other. Maybe we need an ERI addicts thread  

*Tinkerbell *- hope you are feeling better and enjoyed your ice cream - I might have to add some ice cream to my cheesecake helping later  I'm going to have a serious amount of weight to shift after this! Another woman I'm in touch with through FF had a major scare during her 2ww after developing an infection and she went on to have a lovely BFP and is due in a month, so keep positive 

*Jo* - you can join the addicts thread too then  Thanks for thinking of me, it's really appreciated  Out of curiosity, who is your Consultant? I wonder if the drugs they choose vary according to Consultant. I noticed Maz got her lovely BFP on Menopur, so let's hope that was a good omen for you   We had the blastocyst discussion because I asked about single embryo transfer and then Dr. Raja sent us off with some information about it. You have to have 5 good embryos for them to go for it because a lot of embryos don't make it to that stage. I expect it will be discussed with you later in treatment or on operation day, though I have to say I struggled to take much in yesterday 

So much for a quick post  Just ordered some takeaway - being bad for the last time before the embies are put back 

Best wishes to all,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girlies

Made it back from Orkney this evening in one piece!  Had a fab time, the weather was great and the people are so friendly and cheery.  We were staying in Kirkwall, but ended up seeing most of the island as was visiting a few sites with work, plus made it to Westray, one of the north islands in Orkney.  Was panicing in case the ferry was a bit rough, but was a fab sailing and the scenery was amazing.  Managed to be a tourist for a couple of hours this afternoon and got to Skara Brae (neolithic stone houses, older than the pyramids!) - was amazing. Although didn't have much time so ended up rushing back to the airport only slowing down to take photos of standing stones in a couple of places.  Now trying to persuade DH that he has to take me back to be a proper tourist!

Its taken me ages to catch up with the posts, and will no doubt miss people!

Jo - sorry to hear you'll miss the trip to Orkney with your sister, hopefully you can make it up after txt.  A big Hi back to your DH!  And happy belated anniversary.

Minxy - just noticed that you start d/r on tomorrow - me too, so looks like we'll be cycle buddies!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your txt and     for tomorrow.  let us know how you're getting on.

Lorna - think we all get a bit obsessed on here at times - think we need to set up a FF anonymous page!  The personalised hypno CD sounds great, especially if they can build in something for your immune issues.  I'm really getting into the natal hypno CD, helping me relax and try to build up some PMA!  It won't be long until you're d/r and packing your bags for LV.  I'm sure a bit of retail therapy will be in order while your there, so don't pack too much!

Kat - good to hear from you.  As far as I can remember you need to phone with your a/f the month before treatment for a natural FET, but might be worth checking with the nurses.  I'd thrown out the date of 18th Sept for a meet up, hope that fits in with your busy schedule, would be great to catch up.  When do you head off on your cruise?

Elaine - I had a similar experience with Dr T, re twins/2 embryo transfer - only it was at the point when I had my legs in stirups and he was about to transfer the embryos!!  Well done you in getting 8 eggs/6embies, thats a fab fertilisation rate!  Sending you, and embies lots of     for Friday.  And yes, any excuse for shopping - even for slippers! Just saw your post - enjoy your takeaway!

Tinkerbell - lad to hear you've found our wee thread.  Sending you lots of     for your test on Friday, hoping you get the news you've been waiting for.  Don't forget to let us know how you get on!  Sorry to hear about the UTI, but hope the antibiotics are doing the trick!

Will catch up with more personals later in the week!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG this is such a busy thread I just can't keep track - I was only on last night and now there are two pages to catch up on... here goes.

*Elaine*, well done getting so many eggs and embies - what is this about the 40% success rate, is this for ERI as a whole just now or age related? How come you signed stuff about blast transfer before knowing what you'd get? Do they bring them on to blast if you only want single transfer? It's just that I have my follow up doc's appt tomorrow (after failed IVF) and was thinking of saying, next time can you bring em on to five days, but as it all depends how many you get and there is no way of knowing til the day of transfer, I'm confused. When I had my EC I was the last to go in - everyone was getting tea and toast before I was even wheeled in! I fought my way awake and said to the nurse after an hour 'I think I'm ready to go home now!' BTW, I've had a general anaesthetic in the past and I didn't really find that so-called sedative any easier to come out of. I do remember p****ng myself laughing trying to finish telling the theatre technician guy something after the needle had gone in. I have read your other posts about how low you felt when you had a huge problem. But look how many embies you got!! From what I've seen here, it crosses all ways - a big problem can mean BFP just as much as unexplained IF can mean BFN, and the opposite as well - just cos you have a problem (or none) doesn't mean TX won't work - remember, it's designed to. Just look at Donna, BFP after 7 IVFs - always stay positive. Thanks a lot for your reassurance on the anti-d's - it is really helpful to know someone has heard of this drug and that it's ok for folk suffering from IF. I have tried Natal Hypnotherapy too, and find it good, but the prepare for IVF one got on my nerves a bit - it was about 10 mins too long I thought and I was mentally editing the excess as I listened! Good luck for Fri. 

*Chook,* I also have been told that cancellations are likely. I was down for IVF in Aug but began downreg in June. I believe it's six months til next shot which would be Feb but I think I was told when I got my result that it could be Dec with cancellations (I was all wobbly voiced when talking to the nurse so not really listening) however I would be happy for it to be really 6 months, Feb, as like Elaine I have also gone a bit  of late, hence anti-d's. The book I am on about is Conquering Infertility by Alice Domar - great relaxation techniques and a new take (for me) on dealing with all this. Regarding why your GP wouldn't give you anything - I understand they want to be careful in case we do conceive, but I have just reached rock bottom and really need to treat my mental state before I can move on. My GP, who was always very brusque with me before, was wonderful when I went to see her last week and totally surprised me - support comes from the most unlikely sources. She was cautious about giving me anti-d's, but was happy to be led by me when I said I really felt I couldn't move on from a failed cycle and address the future unless the depression was treated. She said, folk do get pregnant on it - it's not perfect, but life's not perfect. How much more of a vote of confidence in your own gut feelings do you need? I have struggled with depression in the past and I know this: it's an illness in its own right and needs to be treated. If you can cope with it alongside TTC then of course the potential pregnancy is the priority, but I have just got to a stage where I feel a potential pregnancy was in jeopardy and even less likely (according to the Domar book) unless I deal with this. It's a short term course of treatment, max 6 months. And the most important thing to remember about depression is that it can be fixed - it goes away, no matter whether other circumstances, such as IF, remain.

*Vonnie*, Don't anyone believe what they read in the papers about that fertility timebomb, especially the Daily Mail, believe me I work in the media and it is scaremongering especially by that paper in particular. We are all individuals and can't always be lumped under statistics.

*Jo*, that's very encouraging about the menopause/first period thing. Since I have been off having my flip out I have toyed with the idea of telling my mum about treatment (she doesn't even know we have been trying, I'm sure she just thinks I am a hard career girl who eats babies). But I don't know when she went through the menopause so it would be good to know. Still, I am not sure a Kodak moment awaits when she hears all this. 

*Lorna*, feel for you with the cycle buddies, it is hard to remain positive but the counsellor said to me last week they are discovering that it really does make a difference. I am going to ask her more about this next time but, like the book, it is a real tonic to me that this stuff (recognising and treating depression, doing relaxation, and positive thinking) does work. I don't think the docs place enough emphasis on it. I read Zita West's book but it triggered obsession in me about everything possible that could have an effect, however I think a tape dedicated to positive hypnotherapy for immune matters would be a different matter entirely and well worth it. Maybe I will give that a go myself, is that available from her website? My Natal Hypnotherapy CD had a flaw at the exact bit where immune systems was mentioned and I began to see it as a bad omen.

Lastly, what does everyone think about alcohol? I have rather fallen off the wagon since TX.

Hello, *Mimou, Karen*, *Kat * and anyone else I've forgotten - won't always post this long, it's a good job I am off work on a flake-out and downloading new computer virus protection that's taking 3 hours! Lots of love, Carol


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

For goodness sake you guys- stop posting such interesting posts- how am i meant to cut down  To heck with it!

elaine-all clear now on the 2 embies 3 day transfer! Wouldn't they let you take them to blast to know which ones are developing fastest? If I remember right though its often obvious by day 3 which are the leaders so you'll be all set. Day 3 is good as thats when the embryos DNA takes over from the egg DNA i.e. you then know the egg and sperm made good "DNA" for want of a better explanation!  

woodstock-soemtimes during consults the question of how many and what stage you'd like is discussed and therefore written down- I'd toyed with a single embryo transfer( oh how funny that is now!) when i first started out as i was still very ill with ME and couldn't have coped with twins but by the time it got to transfer I was like shove em all in  The 40% success rate may be overall, or for under 35's or for ICSI- my best guess based on what i was told.Ask them for an update next time you see them.it only takes one and stats are neither here nor there if the centre is on a level with all the other clinics and ERI is. I used to become very worried about our success rate for our age but as it turns out it was probably much lower than that because of our implantation probs so you don't know till you've done a few cycles.I think you're absolutely right taking the anti-d's to help you sort yourself out.I've had depression in the past and understand what you're saying. Well done you on being so open about it too. So glad your GP has been helpful- mine surprised me after our first consult about all the tests I needed and hasn't charged me for any or the letter of clearance i needed. Mind you when she asked me what I'd do if it didn't work all she could do was hand me a tissue and change the subject when i burst into tears 

Alcohol- We did the whole complete abstinence bit and actually it became a source of arguments  and stress between us- especially when we got to year 3-4 of not really drinking!My opinion after asking lots of medics at the various clinics is the odd glass won't hurt but I wouldn't take any during stims or 2ww of course.I know your eggs are developing in the 3 mths before tx...The ERI opinion was if a glass of wine relaxes you have the the odd one- more important to be relaxed.If its red wine then lots of antioxidants so can't be all bad. 

Vonnie- the old birthday looming can be a horrible reminder you are another year on -try and look at it as you're another year closer to  treatment and success- you've come a long way baby! I try to avoid reading IVF stuff in the papers- the ignorance of the general population is staggering. My mum used to be opinionated about IVF etc but she's quickly come round because she can see how much we need this treatment and how unhappy we are with IF. She's even coming round to thinking surrogacy is not as bad as she thought in light of all the dodgy drugs i'll need post ET. Your mum might surprise you and be very supportive. ditto- woodstock. 

Dawn- your trip sounds excellent.I mean if you have to work it might as well be somewhere beautiful right! Keep up the PMA- no reason to think this time won't be the one.One or two of those little frosties could be baby dawn's.I'm actually going to start packing for Vegas to get me in the holiday mood- I'm guessing I won't be needing many summer clothes here now...

Chook- fingers crossed for a cancellation for you! they try to keep your wait as short as poss once you've started down the IVF  route after the first cycle where possible in my experience. Its exciting and scary starting out but you'll soon be an expert!Good luck.

Would you believe the US clinic didn't accept out HIV and hep b results or accept my word that my scan was ok? Spent yesterday phoning round the various places we had stuff done asking them to send confirmation we'd had HIV 1 and 2 tested and that my scan was not imaginary. The regular hep B test isn;t enough for the US you need another one to show up any past infection which is crazy as i've been vaccinated-I could have screamed! The london lab have been great and will do the tests for free- just have to find a friendly nurse to draw the blood- will this never end- been talkign and doing this for 8 weeks!!!This baby is going to know all about this  

love lorna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Oh dear we really do have a problem!!  So many FF addicts all on a roll at the same time is a nightmare.  Had a stiff word with myself last night about spending too long on here and promised I would try harder but then you come on, there are loads of great posts, and then of course if you don't keep up it becomes even more of a nightmare!!  So I reckon we just keep at it - hoorah!!  (Actually feel really bad because ended up having to send my boss some stuff quite late last night that I hadn't done during the day because of being on here - and of course today he is all impressed that I am so hard working - if he only knew!!)

Well all is good here I think - getting on fine with the drugs and joyous that after 3 months of sleepless nights I am finally getting some zzzzzzzz's in!  Had a couple of near disasters with the Buserilin injections so need to check with them I am doing it right tomorrow but think I am just about getting the right dose in!  Some more acupuncture today as well so time is really flying in now!

Elaine - I am also with Dr Raja so not sure what rationale they use for stim drugs.  Sounds like your did the bizz though and hoping my Menopur is also going to give me a good crop.  Have definitely become "ovary aware" the last few days and think (hope!) I could feel them swelling this morning!  Will see what the chat is about blasts etc if/when we get there!  Do you get an update on your embies today as well?  Hoping it is more good news for you and ET is still all go for tomorrow.  Best of luck!

Lorna - and so the journey continues for you!  Just how many tests, re-tests, faxes, phone calls you must have made?  No wonder it can all get on top of you.  Stick in there girl - you really are so nearly there.  Good on you getting going with packing too - onwards and upwards!  Liking that your Mum and Gran were in their 40's when they had kids.  Your Gran crying into her soup comment made me laugh.  My grandparents are long gone too but I would love them around now - my sister and I reckon they are about though (the church door creaking open for absolutely no reason whilst I was mid wedding vows was sooooo definitely my grandpa!) so we have been asking them to look out for me the next few weeks.... so this IVF stuff does make you go nuts then?!!

Dawn - sounds like you had a great trip to Orkney.  I really must arrange going there.  I have a single friend who absolutely loves it there and is thinking of moving.  She has the constant dilemma of whether to stay in the thick of things in the hope of meeting someone, or following the heart and living up there.  Would make holidays very easy!  Good luck with starting d/regging today!  

Vonnie - sorry if I added more age comments to your day.  Carol is right, the Daily Mail is the absolute worst!  I honestly don't know of anyone who has decided to delay having kids because of their career!  The media goes on and on about it that we have all become career girls.  I am sure that in 99% of cases most of us have simply not found the right person or wanted to wait until our relationships are ready to add children  - drives me nuts!  Don't worry about your birthday - you are always younger than me if that helps!!

Chook - hope that your treatment does get brought forward for you - certainly seems to be the case for a few on here so hope that helps.  I know what you mean about not feeling your age.  Reckon I am no different to what I was when I was 21 - although the wrinkles, figure and odd grey hair might be a give away!  I have found this site great for helping to pass the time and also give you loads of time to read up on bits and pieces as well.

Carol - it's your follow up appointment today?  I really hope that has gone well for you and that it has perhaps helped with answering some of your questions.  Hopefully it will be a positive step for you in moving forward.  Your "Kodak moment" comment made me laugh!  Is a difficult one knowing who to discuss things with.  I had no real choice but to tell my mum because I got acutely ill with the endo and so everything has kind of followed on from there.  She has been absolutely great however definitely all the practicalities of it all have been too much for her to take in and she definitely worries so not sure if I would have her so involved if we have to do this again.  I hope you decide what is best for you. You might find it is a weight off your mind.  

Tinkerbelle - good luck for tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.... Kat, Jayne, Mimou, Donna, Jannie, Maz - hope all good with you!

Jo xx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well my last day at last with the hospital visit tomorrow morning   
Still very nervous but excited too. I've been keeping myself busy today by baking a chocolate cake and guess what.......the first egg I cracked had two yokes in it! that's the second time this week that's happened to me...........do you think it's a sign? then again I think I'm just going round  the bend  wishful thinking!

Anyhow, I'm now of to get my haircut (really keeping myself busy) as I hoping to tire myself out so I sleep tonight. Ohh what I would do to have a few glasses of vino!  but I've been good all this time so I'm not going to let myself down now.

If I don't get a chance to talk later on tonight I will be thinking of you all at all the different stages and wishing you lots of luck    .

I'll let you all know how I get on tomorrow.

Tinkerbell_1


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yes thats a freaky good sign!Good luck with the bloodtest tinkerbell


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

It does seem very busy on this thread right now doesn't it?  I've only been good today because I ended up having a trip to the hospital to get checked over - there had to be some way of keeping me off here temporarily 

*Lorna* - I could still have gone to blast assuming all embies were OK tomorrow, but have just decided to go for it  Thanks for your words of reassurance though, just hope my body is in better shape by tomorrow! What a pain about you needing to get even more tests done - I've got everything crossed it all works out for you and the effort pays off    I loved your comment about letting your child know all about it  I've threatened that too if our's turn out to be as bad teenagers as we both were - I remember telling my poor Mum once that I didn't think she even wanted me. She was really upset because it took her years to conceive me and 2 miscarriages - how much do I regret that comment now?  I'm sure to have the teenager(s) from hell to pay me back for it  Good news that Las Vegas is just round the corner now, I really hope you can enjoy a bit of a holiday in amongst your treatment, and Dawn's certainly got the right idea about shopping 

*Tinkerbell* - that's quite freaky about the egg yolks - can't recall the last time I had a double one, so perhaps it is some kind of sign  Not long now until tomorrow and you find out, I'll be thinking about you and sending you massives of positive vibes        I've blown you some bubbles too  Look forward to hearing some good news and hope having your haircut has helped.

*Jo* - loved your comments about your boss thinking you're working so hard  I wouldn't bother giving him a more realistic picture   Hope your accupuncture session went well today and helped relax you, and it's good to hear you're getting some sleep at last  I'm sure you'll be doing the injections fine, but am quite an expert at driving yourself mad worrying if you're getting it right  After my Tuesday scan I also became increasingly aware of my ovaries, until by last weekend I was looking forward to EC for some light relief from the swollen feeling  I found it quite reassuring as it reminded me everything was doing what it should. Can't wait to hear how you get on at your scan tomorrow and sending you lots of luck for that      Grow follies grow!! No update on embies today but I assume all is well 

*Carol* - what a lovely long post from you, and it's good to hear you sound (as such) more upbeat from your post  Hope the sunshine is making you feel good  As I understand it the 40% success rate is overall for all age groups for pregnancy at the moment, so I'm keeping very positive about that  Apparently they will only do a single embryo transfer with blasts because the chances of pregnancy are higher still (about 50%). We signed massives of consent forms back in March, because at that time I was hoping we would get enough embies to go to blast and just have one put back - however a woman's prerogative is to change her mind   I hope your appointment went well today, and do let us know how you got on? What time were you in? I was in at 12pm but it was rather quiet. Thanks for all your words of encouragement too, it really does mean a lot  I totally agree with your comments about the media and scaremongering, and generally try to switch off to it all. And you're absolutely spot on about depression and recovering from it too  Loved your coment about your Mum and the Kodak moment  I only told my Mum about a month ago and she was totally taken aback as she was convinced I had decided to focus on my career and not having children  She has been very supportive since though and has asked quite a bit, though I've not gone into too much detail as I don't want her to worry. Your Mum may surprise you, I wasn't sure mine would approve as I think she had a media-type understanding of IVF previously and thought it was a lifestyle choice  

*Dawn* - glad you enjoyed Orkney and got to see quite a bit even though you were working  I love it up there - we have had 2 holidays there and I would love to go back again some time soon. Our first holiday it rained and was windy all week but we had great fun, the second time was more as you describe the past few days. Tell your DH that he absolutely must take you back there!! Thanks for your good wishes and luck, quite excited about tomorrow now  I can't believe Dr T waited until you were about to have your transfer to discuss the number going back, what great timing  He was so solemn about it all on Tuesday too, but all I could think about was getting through EC and having some eggs to make embryos from  How are you getting on at the moment?

Hello to *Yvonne, Jayne, Karen, Kat, Chook, Kirsty, Jannie, Maz, Yoda, Jan, Lanky, Neave, Finbarina, Fiona, Lynn, Moira and Natasha*. Really hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have 

News from me today: been back in to get checked over by Dr. Selma and the other lovely female Doctor, who's name still escapes me  I'm feeling like a complete woose and probably overreacting because I don't know what to expect, plus DP gets very worried at the least little thing, which is so sweet  I've been pretty uncomfortable since EC and my abdomen was very tender yesterday and couldn't be touched, but I thought this must all be pretty normal. However I woke up this morning with really bad pains from my kidneys halfway up my back and round into my abdomen. I also had a bit of blood loss (sorry if TMI). I got up and pottered about for a bit to see if it would get better, but kept getting stabbing pains. Decided I'd better ring for some reassurance and Sharon spoke to Dr T who said he'd like me to come in to be checked out.

Apparently I've still got some fluid on my abdomen, a bit more than normal for this stage, but nothing to worry about that, though they'll check again when I'm in tomorrow. They don't think it's OHSS, though there is still the risk it could develop, and I've no real symptoms of an infection either. Quite impressed at how big my ovaries still looked though  They took some bloods (after a lot of effort!) and they seem OK too, so I conclude I probably am being a wimp   Since getting home though my abdomen seems bigger than ever and I've got even more discomfort and pain  On the plus side I've been told to totally rest and relax and DP is insisting I stick to those instructions  So I'm watching bad daytime TV with my feet up and a huge glass of water constantly by my side. Just hope it doesn't transpire I've got cheesecake retention 

Better get going as the laptop is now cooking me 

Good luck and best wishes to everyone   
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine- poor you.You're not being a wimp- even a tiny bit of free fluid is painful and post EC I took 5 days to be able to move properly as I was so swollen and sore 1st cycle.Lots of rest is the only thing for it I;m afraid so hope the telly is good. Good luck for tomorrow - if your still very sore  then they could leave it another day or 2 couldn;t they?


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Promise this is a quick one!

Elaine - hope you are doing OK?  Totally doesn't sound like you were being a woose!  Definitely the right thing to go and get checked out.  (Cheesecake retention - hilarious btw!!)  I hope you are feeling better by tomorrrow.  Keep drinking that water and taking it easy.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  So sweet of you to give me some more reassurance despite your current situation as well - thanks a lot.  (PS the work saga gets worse... my boss is so impressed with the work I did last night he has forwarded to someone else who apparently said if only everyone was doing so much work.... the guilt, the guilt!)

Tinkerbell - that is truly weird!  I have NEVER had a double yolk (I have also never made a chocolate cake!).  I hope it is a good omen for you for tomorrow.

Right, that's it!  Off spend some time with DH

Jo


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

HI all, everyone is so interesting on here...

*Elaine*, I was in about 12 - had been for my appt with Dr Menezes and then came and sat back through just after 12 while she checked to see when my next cycle will start. Was that you in the waiting room with your other half? I was wearing a crimson top and have red hair and was not even embarrassed when Dr Menezes started going on about 'getting your period in December or January.... '

Thanks for your words - I am getting there with my mum but it is one of those difficult mother/daughter relationships - I think I would prefer a son tho DH wants a daughter as he doesn't fancy a father/son relationship! I hope you are feeling better - you were right to get checked out and don't hesitate to call the ward if you feel worse tonight. I felt pretty tender after EC but it's so hard to know what's normal. Didn't have stabbing pains tho so take care, glad your DP is being kind to you and taking care of you. I hope it's all go for ET, tomorrow is it? Very good luck. 

Also good luck to *Tinkerbell*, here's hoping for BFP. 

*Jo*, thanks, I did have my follow up today and it was fine - didn't take very long and was not very in depth, but that was ok - basically she said we will just try again. They probably wouldn't change much in the way of treatment - which I know I could take issue with, seeing as it didn't work the first time, but she also pointed out that with unexplained IF there's nothing more they can do past the ET stage. I think I just have to have faith in the treatment again, up to a max of 3 times, before insisting on any big changes - which is what the dr said anyway. She basically said after the embyros have been created, many hurdles have been cleared, and after that it's a gamble with nature, same as trying naturally. I know that seems a bit wishy washy but I think it's right enough and am not wanting to go all hardline on my treatment at this stage as I want to get my head better too, and I think that's been more than half my battle. So am very accepting about things and feeling a lot more zen. I feel the line has been drawn under this cycle and am ready for some relaxation for a few months.

*Lorna*, thanks for the stuff about stats and booze - you are good to share your expertise and knowledge - if only we weren't all accumulating bits of the same. Keep steaming ahead with your plans for Las Vegas - I'm not surprised they wouldn't take your word about the tests, I had a friend who lived in New Jersey she was flabbergasted when she rolled up to give blood like she used to in the UK, doing her bit as a good citizen, and they said thanks but no thanks, you're from the UK, you've probably got CJD!!! She said, but I've got four kids and you can test me, I'll get my GP to write to you. They still said no. UK blood is seen as very suss. And yet you can buy guns and ammo at corner shops. Final hurdles being cleared by you anyway...

Right, that's me for now. PS *Elaine*, do you have Sky, Scrubs on soon then Grey's Anatomy later.

Love to all, Carol


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya all

been trying to catch up with everything but only had time to read and now had better go downstairs to see Stuart as I've been in the dining room all night making changes to my dissertation.  My boss used to be an english teacher...I've never seen so many grammatical errors in one essay

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Tinkerbell

Lorna...I started a thread a couple of years ago and EVERYONE except me now has a baby (or two sets of babies) who are nearly one.  I don't grudge anyone a baby...my goodness you'd have to be really horrible to grudge someone on here one, but surely it must be "my turn" soon  

Hiya to everyone else, I promise I'll find some time to post better at the weekend(probably when I should be cleaning the house for my pals coming round on Saturday)  

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, you lot can't half blether!!

I'll try and do as many personals as I can, but apologies to anyone I miss. x

Tinkerbell - good luck for tomorrow    

Jayne - thanks xx 

Elaine - good luck for ET tomorrow and hope you're feeling better.  Well done to your DH for looking after you and making you rest xx

Lorna - I've been reading all your info about Vegas with interest and awe.  I know it must have been a nightmare getting everything organised but here's to the best result possible   xx  Las Vegas has very happy memories for me and hope it will do for you too...is Vegas a boy or a girls name!  

Jo - you're such a top poster!    Are you as much a blether in person    Glad to read you're doing better on the drugs...have you been given any idea of when EC could be?  Fingers crossed xx 

Dawn - sounds like you had a great time in Orkney, it's somewhere we've talked about going...along with Shetland, and should really make the effort. 

Sorry Scott's wanting my attention so have to go.

Will catch up soon
Take care all
L xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on again very briefly - wouldn't want to appear obsessed or anything  

*Carol* - yes that was DP and I in the waiting room and I did see you, so nice to have met you, as such  I didn't hear what was said to you, as I was too busy trying to work out how to sit comfortably on the hard seats in the waiting room  DP as always managed to immerse himself in a magazine  Nice to put a face to the name, and great to hear you sounding so much more positive  A friend of mine's hairdresser also has 'unexplained' IF and was treated at ERI and recently gave birth to beautiful twins, so there's always hope   I haven't got Sky but have Freeview and not normally one for watching much TV, so the novelty is starting to wear off. Shame, perhaps Scrubs would have brightened my evening. Think I'll start the book my friends gave me for my birthday soon 

*Finbarina* - thanks, just noticed your post as I was about to post mine 

Poor DP is now worrying incessantly about what all this is doing to me  I actually just feel really uncomfortable but otherwise really upbeat - hopefully tomorrow will make him feel better 

No doubt be loitering around tomorrow again 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Elaine

all the best for Et transfer...        

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quickie to say good luck to Elaine and Tinkerbell today.  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Chook


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

What busy bees we are.  I can hardly keep up with all the chat and thats after a day!!

Tinkerbell, hope it all goes well today for you.

Elaine, sorry your tummy is a bit tender hope it calms down and everything goes well for you today.

Glad to hear everyone one else is doing well.  DH and I finally had a chat about out next tx and we are going to stick with the ERI, I think I was having a delayed reaction from the unsuccessful attempt by looking somewhere which is just me through and through.  I'm starting in Nov again so not long to wait.

Will be back later for more personals

Take care

Yvonne  xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

everyone

Just back from 2 weeks in Croatia   - which was fab!  I am delighted to report that I continue to have a lack on sickness/nausea, but I am unbelievably tired all the time....

Thought I'd pop in quickly to see how everyone is doing and can't believe how much there is to catch up on!    'Fraid a proper catch up will have to wait until the weekend.

Quick good luck wishes to Tinkerbell and Elaine.

Best wishes to everyone else  

Fiona
x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine and tinker bell- any news? Hpope teh day went well for you both.
love lorna x


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well had blood test this morning and it's a    for us. I've been crying and smiling at the same time as I don't know how to feel. I'm not totally convinced yet or maybe it just hasn't sunk in!

The nurse congratulated us then asked us to go back this Friday again for another blood test. Albeit she says it's positive and was congratulating us they want to see the progression next Friday! she said my result was 43 and the cut off point (so to speak) is 40! haven't a clue what that's all about.

I just hope I'm not celebrating to soon but she did say it was positive and congratulations but I don't think I'll have peace of mind now till next Friday (another week of waiting). This time I might buy a peestick midweek and give it a go? what do you all think?

Moonchild - thank you for asking sending you     

Scots Fi - glad you had a fab holiday    

Vonnie15 - good luck for November and stay positive    

Chook / Finbarina / Eclaire / Jambo / Woodstock- thank you all for asking after me, I wish you all the best when your dates come round for testing     

Jambo - I'm a Jambo too, well a part time Jambo to support my Hubby! Good luck doll   

Joe edin - The double yolker must have done the trick as I got the . Get cracking those eggs girls! 

Love and best wishes to all and to anyone I have missed (this board is just getting to long to keep up!)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Tinkerbell

Congaratulations on your BFP!

As long as your levels are doubling every couple of days, you'll be brill  

I wouldn't wast your money on a pee stick as they would give you a positive with any reasonable level of HCG so just save your cash for your baby.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Great news tinkerbell- congratulations- I'm sure those levels have gone up loads next time.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Tinkerbell - Fantastic news !!!!

Congratulations to you , you must be so chuffed - will be thinking of you over the next week  

hello chatty ladies - can't even begin to keep up with you   

I am STILL waiting for AF - day 32 now - just want to get started - but also enjoying the chance to run around , go mountainbiking, away for weekends etc while we still can 

Have a great weekend

Hope e/t went to plan , Elaine

Bye  xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

So much for me loitering on here today, miraculously this is the first time I've managed to get on  That's partially because DP and I decided to go for a walk, but the route that usually takes less than an hour for us took a good couple tonight in my delicate state  Anyway just time for a couple of personals!

*Tinkerbell* - that is such wonderful news, well done you        Stay positive as I'm sure there's nothing to worry about, and just enjoy your much deserved pregnancy   Hope this is a sign that today is a lucky day 

Thanks to *Lorna, Jayne, Karen, Chook, Fiona and Yvonne* for your good wishes for today 

Everything went well with ET today and was pleased it was Dr. Raja who saw us  I've now got two grade 2 embies on board, one 7 cell and one 4 cell and we got to see them, which was lovely  Sadly the other 4 weren't good enough for freezing, but as Dr. Raja said, we only need two good ones for transfer and DP and I are staying positive  Dr. Raja isn't concerned about my symptoms, and although I'm still pretty sore, I'm feeling a good bit better. However after being told just to get on with things as normal and there's no need to rest, I managed to sleep all afternoon and could happily have slept longer  I think it may be because I didn't sleep so well last night and DP reckons I've been quite restless all week. So it's onwards and upwards (so to speak!) with the dreaded Cyclogest pessaries - ugh 

As I'm testing on the 18th, I'm afraid DP has convinced me not to come to the meet up so sorry about that  I think he's right though, as hopefully we'll be celebrating that evening but otherwise it could be pretty difficult. Anyway, better be going for now as still absolutely exhausted!

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the lovely weather  Really sorry for the lazy post tonight and lack of personals.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls  

Tinkerbelle - congratulations on your BFP, thats fab news!    You and DH must be over the moon!

Elaine - glad to hear that your ET went well, and you're feeling a bit better.  Nearly feel off my chair when you made the comment on cheesecake retention!  !  Sorry to hear you'll not make it out on the 18th, but you'll have to let us know how you get on, so we can have a celebratory drink/soft drink for you that night!!

Jo - keep up the hard work - never mind feeling guilty, I'm sure you've earned your boss being impressed!  Glad you are getting some sleep after all the restless nights - make the most of it!  Think you're single friend would have as good a chance to meet a strapping fella in Orkney, by what I could see!  Think she should follow her heart, and see what else she might find there!

Woodstock - glad you came out of the follow up feeling positive, and that a line has been drawn under your failed cycle.  I think I definitely felt the same after mine.  So its onwards and upwards for us all, with some PMA! 

Jambo - how are you getting on with finishing off your diss - not long now!  It'll definitely be your turn soon, especially with so many miracles happening on here just now, I'm sure yours is on its way.  

Vonnie - really glad that you've made a decision to stay at ERI.  I went through a similar search for somewhere else after my BFN, but glad I stayed with ERI to see me through the rollercoaster in recent months.  Sending you lots of    for your treatment in Nov, won't be long rolling round now.

Scots Fi - lovely to see you back from your hols, was wondering where you'd got to!  Hope you've got your feet up and taking it easy. Have you got a date fro your next scan?  Can't be long now.

Lorna - just when you thought you'd got everything organised - they certaintly like to keep you on your toes!  Hope you're not packing too much, need to keep room for your bargins - can you tell that I'm a shopoholic!!  Just treated myself to a new pair of slippers for EC/ET!

I seem to be doing ok on day 2 of d/r, although have been really tired and PMT'ish with DH!  Think he's forgotten that I've started to be drugged up, even though its him doing my injections at the minute.  I managed to make it the whole way through txt last time without having to do my own, but DH is away with work for a couple of days at the end of the month, so will have to attempt it myself.  Hoping that my needlephobia doesn't get in the way!!

Off to bed, catch you all later
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

A quick late one from me... will try and catch up properly over the weekend!!

Tinkerbell - great news!  So the eggs were a sign!!  Congratulations to you.  As others have said I am sure the levels will be rising nicely as we speak.  Good luck with the wait and hope you can keep calm.

Elaine - fab news!!  Sounds like 2 great embies on board!! Well done!  Just the mad 2WW now - I will try my best to keep you company although think I am starting to go mad myself already!

Had scan today and still 6 follies each side that have grown a bit since Tuesday. They are looking at EC next Wednesday or Friday - a bit later than we had originally thought but all looking good so far - fingers crossed!

Hi to everyone - will catch up properly on all the news asap!

Night all

Jo xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Another quick one from me before I go out and enjoy this beautiful sunshine.

Tinkerbell - congratulations, great news.  So the double yolks were a sign.  I'm sure your levels will be perfect next week.

Elaine - I'm pleased to hear things went well on Friday, here's for a speedy 2ww.

Hello to everyone else and hope you have a good weekend.  

Chook


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello

I don't post very often, but have been keeping up with this thread as I'm at ERI too.  Congratulations to Tinkerbell - I think I had my EC the same day as you (24 aug), and its really great to know its worked for someone.  I've been having a bit of a down week after our cycle had to be cancelled.  

You mention a meet on the 18th - are others welcome?  Sorry if the details are obvious/its just for those who've been before.

thanks,

Kat


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for asking after me, it really has helped to get me through all of this. The BFP is starting to sink in slowly but surely but I just wish I had a magic wand for everyone else    

I'm going to join another board so I can find out more of what happens next but I will be popping in on this site to keep in touch with you all and see how you are all progressing.

Good luck to you all        

Tinkerbell_1xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tinkerbell*, congratulations - another boot in the a*** for unexplained IF!! It all seems to be happening on this board so hopefully it will spread around to those starting a 2ww, or about to have a go at TX for the first or subsequent times.

Great news about the embies *Elaine*, have a good time relaxing and chilling out. Really pleased for you. You *did* look uncomfortable in the waiting room and I hope that's got better! I was sitting there earlier when it was busier wondering if any FF's were there. We should wear a badge or something.

Sorry I can't make 18th folks, I work evenings but there's always another time and I maye be off on hols or something next time.

Good luck with EC this week *Jo*. Thanks *Dawn* about the PMA - just hope I can keep it together when I go back to work tomorrow - I really don't want another week off as I am just bored to tears obsessing about it all and do want a break from myself before next TX!

That's all for now, be on some time this week - probably at work when I can find a quiet corner and a faster machine 

Carol XX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

am just becoming myself again after a great day yesterday.  Had friends round and had lots of lovely cocktails and food.  I have a new recipe which is fab so I'll share it - those who are pregnant or on the two week wait look away now....

put 25mls pureed raspberries, 25mls sugar syrup, 25mls lime juice and 50mls bacardi in a tumbler (I use an american style tumbler from IKEA), fill the glass with crushed ice then top up with soda water.  Finish with wedge of lime.  Absolutely delicious.  Anyway, had a few too many so a bit delicate today.  Still, we had a great time.  

Back to work tomorrow.... (for a rest)  

Hope you've all had good weekends too

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry but this is just a quick one from me this evening and I'll be back on tomorrow to actually do some personals. Been really busy trying to keep my mind off things - went to see Ross Noble last night, which was painful to say the least  He really makes me laugh, which is a very uncomfortable experience just now 

 Anyway I just popped on hoping someone could offer some advice: I can only self-certify as ill from work up to and including tomorrow. I made a GP appointment for the morning but am now in a quandary about whether to ask for any extra time off work. My physical health seems almost back to normal, with just a few minor pains and twinges, but I don't want anything to stress me too much (I have quite a stressful job). For anyone who has been signed off for the second part of the 2ww, what do you say to your GP/ask for? I've never actually had to be signed off before so feel a bit unsure what to do. Also, do you think it's better just to go back to work to take your mind off things? DP also wanted me to ask if anyone knows if there are any mood/emotional side effects to the progesterone treatment? I'd been fine up to today and quite upbeat, but had a major emotional outburst this morning   

Better be off for now - got to do my CD and encourage more relaxation before bedtime  
Back on tomorrow for a proper post  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend?

A quick post for Elaine...

Good to hear from you and that you are doing OK - more or less!

I guess I'm probably not the best to advise having not been there yet, however as far as your GP goes I don't think there should be much bother getting a sick line from them.  I know when I had my laparoscopy earlier this year, my GP was offering to sign me off without me even asking.  Don't know if that is the same for everywhere but he was totally up for signing me off and really for as long as I wanted.  I am not sure myself yet about going back to work, but if you are in any doubt, then I don't think you should do it.  How's about a few more days to fully recover and maybe get yourself totally bored before you go back??  As for progesterone side effects, not sure... think you have full permission though to have as many emotional outbursts as you like.  I had a shocker on Friday evening as well.  It is a massive thing to go through with various hormones all over the shop so I would just roll with it and accept there are probably going to be a few along the way.  From what you have said in previous posts, your DP sounds a darling DP so I am sure you will get through this OK together.  Thinking of you and hope you decide on what to do OK.

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Elaine

I've always been signed off for the whole two weeks.  As a mental health nurse I feel I just wouldn't be there emotionally and I just want to focus on me.  I just ask my doctor who is happt to oblige.  He used to put gynae down but my work know so he just puts IVF.  It's totally up to you - but don't feel guilty if you want to be off.  Good luck

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

After all the feverish posting of last week, not finding much time at the moment and not doing so well at keeping up!  (that'll teach me, as it's all my long posts I'm having to wade through!!)

Elaine - hope you are doing OK and got yourself a sick note all right (if that is what you decided!)  Hope you are out enjoying your walks in this glorious weather and that is helping you relax and stay positive.  I see now why people say this is an emotional rollercoaster - I seem to be all over the shop!

Dawn - how's the D/regging going? Hope you are not feeling too bad.  How long do you do them for?  I kind of missed out that stage because of the zoladex which I think was sort of a bonus really!  Had a wee smile to myself last night as I found myself saying to my friend.... maybe you should just follow your heart and go and live in Orkney! (I've always been saying she should stay in Edinburgh before!)

Carol - glad that the follow up appointment was useful and helped you with drawing a line under your previous cycle.  You really do sound a lot more positive already so hopefully as you say you have plenty of time now to get yourself prepared for another go.  Did you speak to your Mum about things yet or saving that for another day!

Jayne - can't even speak to you with that delicious sounding cocktail!!  I LOVE raspberry and lime cocktails and have some great memories from a party we held a few years back that sounds pretty similar!  Not long til your hols... is the dissertation nearly there?!

Katerina - welcome!!  Sorry to hear that your recent cycle was put on hold.  I am sure you will find some great support here in the meantime before going back for ET.  I am not sure where we are at with regards a meet up.  Unfortunately I may have to duck out as well as me and DH are hoping to get away for a few days next week and he is struggling to get time off later in the week.  I am sure there will be some more chat on the subject soon.....

Hi to Tinkerbell (news sinking in yet?!), ScotsFi (welcome back from your hols!), Finbarina (yes, total blether!), Lorna, Mimou, Chook, Vonnie (good news you are decided for your next cycle)... sorry if I have missed anyone else!

Was back at ERI this morning and follies seem to have taken a spurt in size over the weekend (although dwindled in numbers from 12 to 7 in the process!) so I am triggering tonight and in for EC on Wednesday - yikes!!  Seems they are choc a bloc on Wednesday as I am one of five... and there might even be more!!

Bye for now!

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

What a gorgeous day it has been today, hope everyone was able to make the most of it  Foolishly I didn't and ended up doing housework most of the day - aargh 

*Jo* - how exciting that you have your date now  I wouldn't go too much on how many follies they counted and measured, as it doesn't seem to be the most exact science to me! I had 15 good sized follies and 3 tiny ones on my last scan before EC, but only 8 eggs on the day. The main thing is you get good healthy eggs and try not to worry about numbers, as what you need more than anything is two nice good quality embryos to transfer. Sending massives of positive vibes for them to mature nicely      Enjoy your drug-free day tomorrow and although daunting, it must be good that EC is earlier this week than you expected? Hope it all goes really well. What time are you in theatre Wednesday? Thanks for your advice earlier too. I missed out on going for walk this evening due to spending too much time on boring chores  Probably just as well as unbelievably my legs are aching from Saturday still  Amazing how quick I got out of shape 

*Jayne* - thanks also for your advice and interesting we both work in mental health! I'm in Social Work though, although I did also train in Nursing. I loved the sound of that cocktail recipe, but am hoping not to be able to try it for some time, if you see what I mean  Sounds like you had a great weekend though 

*Carol *- how are you doing this week? Did you decide to go back to work? I hope it's an easy week if you have 

*Tinkerbell* - hope you are starting to enjoy your good news  I noticed that you were also on the Buttercup Babes thread, which I was posting on at one point. I couldn't keep up with them though  at least not without quitting my job 

*Kat (Katerina)* - A big  and welcome to you  I think I also saw you on the Buttercup Babes thread. I hope you are feeling more upbeat now - you have lots of lovely frosties to use   Hope the OHSS has improved 

*Chook* - hello, hope you managed to get out and about in the sunshine on Saturday, it was another gorgeous day  

*Dawn* - how are you getting with downregging? Have you had a shot at the injections yet yourself? I hope your DH is being gentle with them, I can't imagine this being an easy process if you've a phobia of needles  Are you feeling any less tired? I found I was tired all the way through and then on the day of ET could have slept all day!

Sorry for being lazy but a big hello to everyone else - Karen, Kat, Lorna, Finbarina, Fiona, Yoda, Kirsty, Jan, Jannie, Maz, Lanky, Donna, Moira, Yvonne, Neave and anyone I've forgotten 

Annoyingly I decided this morning that I felt guilty about contemplating not returning to work, so cancelled my GP appointment  All I've done since is mourn the loss of my nice relaxing days at home, and try and cram in everything I planned to do this week - not exactly the relaxation I was meant t be having  Anyway it's too late now, but I do wish I was staying off - however DP and I have agreed I'll give it a shot, but if it's stressing me too much I'll just go off sick again, though I guess it would have been better to stay off the whole time  Trying hard to stay calm and sane on the 2ww but it's not easy - I'm already trying to look for any signs of anything. Consequently the indigestion I've had for 3 days now has become significant in my eyes, as I don't usually get it!  Maybe it's as well I'm going back to work.... 

Best wishes and fairy dust to all  
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya all

Elaine, just do what you think is best.  If it gets too much, just stay off.  But if it helps pass the time (and it will if you're in mental health social work) then all the better.  Good luck

Jo, am hoping your trigger injection goes well and your eggs all mature beautifully.  My dissertation is all but done really.  I'm just reading and re-reading it looking for small errors and the occasional spelling error and typo.  I'm still finding the odd one or two so not posting it until the last minute before we head off to Bruge.  Am really hoping for a great egg collection on Wednesday for you.  

I know I'm being very lazy and just posting a short message, so apologies.  Am just in the door so want to say hi to Stuart before watching Silent Witness.  

Thinking of you all though   

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you are all well.  Had a really good weekend just chilling out and having fun together as for the next few days I'll be at Glasgow looking after my Mum once she gets out of the hospital.

Elaine, glad to hear everything went will for your e/t and your just chilling out.

Jo,  good luck for your e/c, I'm sure your follies are growing away as we speak.

Dawn, how's the d/r going.  My DH wouldn't come near me with the injections, I think he would of passed out doing them.

Jayne, great news on the dissertation.  Bet your glad it will soon be away.

Anyway off to watch Farenheit 9/11, nice and cheery.

Take care
Yvonne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Elaine - take it easy and don't hestitate to get signed off if you need to.  I'm a great believer in being busy is best but not if you get too stressed.  I did enjoy the sunshine thanks, it made me feel so much better.  I'm glad to hear you enjoyed Ross Noble, he is one of the funniest guys I have ever seen. Unfortunately once I got round to looking for tickets they only had nosebleed seats left so we didnt bother.  

Jayne - am lovin the idea of that cocktail, maybe this weekend....

Jo - good luck this week, sounds exciting.

Carol and Katerina - some more PMA to you both.

Dawn -  I hope you are coping with the injections etc.  My poor DH is having the PMT stuff to deal with too but I dont have injections as an excuse!

Hi to everyone else, - hope you are all well.

Well as mentioned, I have horrendous uncontrollable PMT this week, so much earlier and worse than normal - out of the blue.    I'm really stroppy and very emotional  - poor DH.  A baaaad start to the week.  Out of interest, how bad do your hormones get with IVF?  I couldnt cope with it being much worse, neither could DH!!  Here's hoping the rest of the week improves.

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Catching up on all the news again!

Katerina - welcome to our wee(!) thread. Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, but hopefully you'll be in good shape for your FET in Nov. Of course you're welcome to come along to our meet up on the 18th - its for everyone that fancies coming along for a gossip, and perhaps a wee rant or two! From the suggestions it looks like we'll be going for something to eat, but haven't made final arrangements - *anyone got any suggestions?*

Carol - how did you get on going back to work? Hope it has gone ok, and you can start to focus on your next cycle, and keeping yourself busy in the mean time. Sorry you can't make it along to the meet up, hopefully be better planned next time!

Jayne - very jealous of cocktail recipe - sound like you had a fab night. Will need to keep that for the future, but hopefully won't need it for a while 

Elaine - make sure you take it easy when you go back to work. I did that last time and it helped to take my mind of things - but I had to make myself remember to say 'no' sometimes, when I was been harassed for things! See how you get on, but don't feel guilty if you need to take a few days off. Not sure if its a side effect of the progesterone, but this whole thing is such an emotional rollercoaster, with so many ups and downs - never mind the hormones, that you are allowed to be emotional and moody. DP will just have to get used to it over the 2ww!
My DH is still managing to do my injections, but will need to face up to having a go soon - will maybe put it off to the weekend! I think its his way to be involved in the process, as we have male factor IF, he doesn't make the same contribution(!) as other blokes, as he had a wee operation to aspirate swimmers about 18months ago. So don't want him feeling left out!

Jo - so how did your friend react to your change in tune about moving to Orkney then? Must have been a surprise to her!! Good luck with your trigger shot, and wishing you lots of luck and    for EC on Wed. Here's hoping for lovely quality eggs. There's might be a bit of a wait if there are so many of you on Wed, so bring along a few magazines to keep you occupied - I seem to have read all the ones in the waiting room already! d/r is ok so far, although still tired. I'm due back in on the 20th Sept for my baseline scan, so will hopefully start on stimms then if all goes to plan.

Vonnie - good to hear from you, well done you on your weight lose - you must have been working extra hard at the gym. I'm hoping I won't be the one passing out when it comes to having to inject myself!!

I'm on day 5 of d/r, and feeling tired. I've also turning into the b*tch from hell . I seem to have the worst PMT and unfortunately DH is bearing the brunt of it. Well apart from the other road users who I've been hurling abuse to today! Need to try and breath some golden light, count to 3 and try to relax, but ain't working so far! Don't remember being this bad the last time, but I started on day 1 then, and this time its was day 22, so due A/f this week - bad combination!!   Can't wait for some happy hormones!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.
Take care and catch up soon
Dawnxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Chook - just noticed your email. 
Sorry to hear you're having a bad PMT week too.  Not sure about anyone else, but I've definitely noticed a change in my PMT levels, since we've been on this IVF journey.  Might be that its just another reminder to us that our dreams haven't come true yet.  I find that rescue remedy helps a little, but not sure if there's anything else you can do.  Tell DH to arm himself with chocolate and lots of cuddles!
Dawnx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been on been in the sick kids  with the we man, got out on sunday night after 3 nights in hospitals he is alot better now though and they think it was a virus, he had a dangerously high temp etc. Have to go but will be on to catch up with you all soon, hope you are alll doing well

congrats to tinkerbell, maz, donna any news on first scan

ok promise to catch up properly soon good luck to you all

kirsty xxx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there,
Sorry I don't post very often as have been out of the loop for a wee while, but I have just been reading through everybodies posts and spotted the good news about Maz and Donna.  That is so fantastic! I am over the moon for you both, and will be keeping everything crossed in the next few weeks for your scans etc.
It was also good to see Jan back on the thread again - so sending a big hello to you and pleased that things are looking more positive with your Dad.  Lots of love to Lorna and Kat as well.
I am doing fine with my pregnancy - 24 weeks now and I am looking quite huge.  Baby is kicking a lot which is a wonderful feeling. i never thought I would get to this stage (after 4 years of TTC and 2 preg losses).  Still worried about everything as per usual, but starting to enjoy it a bit more.
Sending lots of hope and luck to all the girls still trying - never give up hope.
Love MJ


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry for the short post and lack of personals.

Just to say thanks for all your good wishes - is hard to believe that it really is me next now!  Still got a few work bits and pieces to finish up so better fly, but I will try and get on tomorrow or Thursday to let you know how it's gone (I am having v late EC!)

Elaine - hope you are doing OK and that going back to work was a good distraction.... If it was too much, get yourself signed off!  Fingers crossed for you.

Bye all

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

good luck Jo!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Kirsty, really sorry to hear that Caelan has been in hospital.  Good to see you back and I hope everything is now okay

Donna, when are you going for your scan?  I'm dead excited...

Jo, all the very best for egg collection.  I'm in at 12pm to see Dr Thong about some pelvic pain I've been having so maybe see you there.  I'm 5 ft 8 with short hair.  Will have a black and white stripey vest on.  

Maz, how are you keeping - long time no see  

Hi to everyone else...am supposed to be checking something on the elibrary  

better go...

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

dawn- hope d/r side effects won't be for too much longer- its hellish.Keep your eye on the prize! Suggestions for  food- cheap n cheerful we've tried The omni centre before -Its at least near transport and has parking etc.- Frankie and bennys, chinese buffet, tapas,pizza or better chinese- The Loon Town on William St at west end.Its at least near transport and has parking etc.

jo- how did EC go?Hope you're not too sore.

jayne-hope the appointment woth Dr T goes ok- sorry to hear about the pelvic pain.Endo?

MJ- great to hear you're doing so well  this time round. You won;t relax properly till baby is here though I know.

kirsty- sorry about Caelan- is he better we pet lamb scaring his mum like that!

Chook - sorry you're suffering with the old PMT-I find the stress of IVF and the hormones being all over the shop for a while after IVF don't make for a good PMT experience.Much sympathy. try and take some time out for yourself - even like a bubble bath and a bar of chocolate and get some early nights. and keep talking it over.Mind you on one of my cycles I was painfree  for a couple of months but my oestrogen had been sky high that cycle and probably corrected the hormone imbalance I normally have! Oh eat lots of calcium foods like ice cream , cheese etc- that super foods programe showed a huge improvement in PMT for most of the women on the prog. got to be a good excuse huh?

Maz- hope you're having a great holiday.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

just a quickie to say

Good Luck for E/C Jo ! Hope you get seen quickly and they find lots of lovely eggs !!  

I hope Caelan is feeling better too !

Lorna - suggestions for meet all sound good to me ! 

I had scan etc at EFREC today - I start downreg on 30 Sept with buserelin ( Dawn - I remember it well   ) . I think we are going to thaw 1/2  (12)of our fertilised eggs to try and take them to a blast - so we will get one more go if that doesn't work. If not blast, they would still need to thaw 8. I am very nervous about the state of my insides and implantation as I have been in a lot of pain, especially in the run up to a/f . I had to keep knocking back paracetomol on Friday/saturday - felt like innards in a vice !!   The doctor said this is normal with fibroids so all we can do is take their word for it    and hope for the best  . I am also worried about fluidy a/f in relation to blocked tube , but again this is apparently nothing to worry about - so I won't - (yeah , right.. )

Elaine - hope you are taking it easy and the 2ww isn't sending you loopo ! Sending all good wishes to you for a result   .

Hello to Kat , Jayne, Chook , Woodstock,and everybody else

Take care x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

My plan was just to pop on briefly and see how everyone is doing, but I guarantee I'll end up doing a long post regardless 

*Jayne* - hope you managed to find what you were looking for in the elibrary? Good to hear you are almost finished your dissertation, that must be a real relief  Perhaps you'll even miss it when it's gone?  Hope all goes well at your appointment with Dr. Thong tomorrow   

*Lorna* - hope everything is going well with you. You must have found a magic cure for your addiction to FF, as you've not been on here much the past few days - what's your secret?! 

*Jo* - all the very, very best for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you and looking forward to your news              I was last in out of the three of us in last week, and the benefit was I had the full team of Nurses attention post-operatively, as everyone else was discharged  I ended up being glad to be last in. What time was your trigger injection if your operation is late? I'm guessing staying awake for that would have been a pain! I'm now signed off work  so will be hanging around checking for progress  Don't forget to listen to your CD in the morning before going in, I found that really beneficial 

*MJ* -  Lots of luck and good wishes to you for a happy healthy pregnancy      Hope you can really settle into enjoying it, and good to hear you are so far in and enjoying little baby kicks  I expect when my turn arrives I'll worry throughout pregnancy too 

*Kirsty* - so sorry to hear little Caelan was so unwell  Hope he is well and truly on the mend now and you can all relax a bit   

*Dawn* - the only solution I found for the tiredness during treatment was to try and find lots of time for rest and try and get to bed at a reasonable time, something I'm not great at. Of course, I found any time I wanted a nap all I needed to do was to start the natal hypnotherapy CD....  I love your advice for PMT, I shall certainly be sharing that with my DP - he's found the cuddle solution, when I'm not so scary that he just wants to run away    I sure hope I haven't been one of those road users getting in your way  I loved your comments about 'breathing the golden light' - why is it you lose the power to use that when you need it most?! I totally forgot the pain dial last week  Must try and find some time for the shorter post-transfer bit tonight 
I had a day 23 start for treatment and bizarrely my PMT was probably the best it's been in years during treatment  The only couple of days where I was grouchy was when my period was late, which got me very anxious as I hadn't expected that to happen. Other than that, I was almost serene - I just hope DP isn't getting too used to this, or he'll forget what a pain I can be and be less forgiving if and when symptoms return  Hopefully you'll be starting stimms a couple of days after I get a glorious BFP - everything crossed! 
Although I can't make it for the meet up, I can suggest Peckhams in Bruntsfield is lovely for food and I love Urban Angel on Hanover Street, though they can't seat particularly large groups sadly, also David Bann's in the Old Town serves yummy veggie cuisine, and Hendersons Bistro is nice, but small again. Hopefully there will be another meet soon that I can make 

*Chook* - Glad you made the most of that lovely sunshine  I love Ross Noble and have now seen him loads of times. However you made a wise decision regarding tickets - I like your description 'nosebleed seats'  I left it until the last minute because I knew his tour was likely to fall within treatment time, so instead of row E in the stalls, which I could have got a few months ago, we were crammed into row C of the balcony where the temperature soared with the number of bodies in the place and laughter! I was baking by the time I left  I hope your PMT eases off soon, I can certainly empathise about it  as can my DP come to think about it  It seems how treatment affects you is very individual, and from what I understand, different every time too. I am an absolute nightmare with PMT almost every month without exception, but as I said to Dawn, I was almost angelic throughout treatment  It's certainly one of the positives for me, as I would normally be a complete pain by now  My DP was really worried about how I would be too, and I actually had to remind him during my couple of wobbles that I was much better than we could ever have hoped for!

*Yvonne* - good to hear you had a nice weekend and are relaxed in preparation for looking after your Mum  Hope all goes well with that and she makes a good and quick recovery  

Wow, as per usual I've managed to spend much longer posting than planned so I'll just say  to everyone else and wish you all well 

As indicated earlier, I had a major wobble about going back to work today  I became so anxious last night, particularly as I'm convinced the success of my treatment hinges on me remaining relaxed, so I decided it just wasn't worth the risk. I felt my decision was confirmed as right when I read Dawn's comments and recalled how difficult find it to say 'no', plus the woman I sit next to has the knack of stressing me out. She's a habitual complainer, who projects her own stress on to others very successfully  So I went and saw my GP who was extremely sympathetic and signed me off for 2 weeks  making it clear she's happy to sign me off for longer if I need it. I was very surprised to say the least! However at least this way I can get signed back to work if I'm ready earlier, but don't have to worry any more about what the right decision is  I'm feeling much chirpier this evening and have been running around all day, so I'm certainly keeping my mind off things as best I can!

Better sign off now, best wishes to everyone,
Elaine


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Ha, I took so long typing my post that Lorna and Karen got in first 

*Lorna* - looks like I was wrong and your not cured of your addiction 

*Karen* - thanks for your kind thoughts and wishes  Miraculously I think it's DP and not me that's going loopy awaiting test day  We'll see how the next week goes though  Great to hear you have a start date, so nice to know when you're aiming for  You have so many lovely frosties   to choose from too - lots of luck with getting some real beauties    Hope your AF eases up soon and you feel better and can find some PMA 

Right, I'm definitely going this time and hopefully the PC won't lose this post a second time 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello - PMA and welcome much appreciated   - needed more some days than others.  At least I'm feeling back to normal physcially.  It was very depressing to have little to show for the cycle and to feel really flabby from no exercise/eating too well, but that's mainly gone now AF arrived and the fluid on my stomach disappeared.

Looking forward to the meet on the 18th if that goes ahead - it'd be really good to chat/moan to someone other than DH, whose interest in tx details or rehashing them can be limited!

Jo - good luck tomorrow!

Kat x


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone, hope things are well this evening/today.

*Elaine*, I am really glad you have signed off. It looks like I'm too late to advise but for what it's worth I was signed off for the whole time after EC - got GP to say 'post op recovery'. I found the first week necessary because of tender pelvis - good on you if you can stand it! Second week I had too much time to dwell on it all and probably could have done with being back at work. Third week I was a wreck and glad I was off. Then for my flake-out last week my doc was really good and put 'investigations'.

The unit told me you can always say if anyone asks that you were having a cyst drained. In general employers run a mile tho when they think it's gynae. Others are right, you never know what will tip you over, as I found out two weeks ago. Look at Maz tho, carrying on like it nothing was wrong and got a BFP - in nature that's how it happens. Best off work, I say, that was you know you have done all you can! More good luck to you petal.

*Jo*, good luck for EC tomorrow/today!! . I must have gotten a raw deal when I was in - last of 6 or 7! Judging by what everyone else has said it is more likely only 3 or 4 will be in. Not spoken to my mum yet - have taken cold feet a wee bit - or waiting for my moment!

By the way does anyone know about results of EC relating to days of the week? A friend at work had IVF 13 years ago and says that when she was done it was a Friday and the nurse told her they used to get eggs on other days, but had started doing them only on Fridays and got less eggs on that day. It sounds far fetched to me and I know they do EC not only on Fridays now (although I was a Friday), but just wondered if anyone had heard anything like it.

*Dawn*, you never can tell regarding PMT, like Elaine I am a complete cow normally but during TX was fine - much to DH's delight as we'd been warned about the menopausal moods. But I was a day one start so maybe you are on to something with the day 23 one. I got it bad two weeks ago tho, maybe cos it was the first normal AF since the BFN one . Or maybe it was just all hitting home. Lol about the golden light and counting to 3 - it's all so easy when you are lying there in bed listening to her drone on but I remembered none of it whatsoever when it came down to it!

Am back at work now, it's not too bad. Still having a bit of trouble concentrating but the anti-d's should kick in soon! 

*Mimou*, take care and try not to stress in the run up to downregging - what a lot of frosties you have!

Hi to Lorna, Kat, Jayne and anyone else I've missed this time, 
Right, I have simply GOT to go!

Bye for now, Carol XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

yeh caelan is alot better thanks have to have eyes in the back of your head with him now wee monkey he is very advanced for his age crawling and trying to pull himself up on sofa and stand he thinks he can just walk away is only just 7 months wee nutter 

jo good luck honey

kat welcome

elaine glad you are sighned off honey will do you good to relax

carol glad work is ok hon


elaine how are you bearing up?


karen glad you got a start date good luck honey

mj glad to hear all is going well you are on the home run now good luck 

hi to lorna, jayne, jan, maz, donna, kat, chook, yvonne, mimou, dawn, peanuts and everyone i have missed hope you are all well

are you all meeting up on the 18th then?

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Another quick one from me!  Thanks so much again for all your good wishes - it really does mean a lot.  I promise to catch up with everyone properly tomorrow.

I am back from EC and very pleased to report I got 7 eggs.  Everything seemed to go fine so just hoping that everything is now going well with fertilisation and we will hear some good news tomorrow!

Thanks again girls!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jo -great news- hope those petri dishes are swinging tonight!

kirsty- yes meet up on 18th but no venue arranged yet. glad caelans keeping you on your toes

kat-carol not sure what your friend meant or where she went for tx but sounds odd. I seem to remember though that ERI plan for mon, wed, frid but will also do in between if needed .They don't do weekends. There was a study recently that showed clinics who try to fit people into their schedule and not to the patients schedule had lower sucess rates.Think my EC may be on a sunday in US this time! but then they cram people into a coiuple of weeks and the specialised team that are "doing" me move on to another location.

kat- you'll defo enjoy the blether on 18th. just focus on how succesful your cycle was in terms of having 16 embies good enough to freeze-only 30% of ladies get frosties so thats a good sign.

elaine- had to stop myself posting in reply to you again last night : ) addicts anon.

mimou- hope AF isn't too unkind.be last for 9 mths anyway....

Oh poo its raining and I was going to garden....ma's here driving me nuts already- she's here till sat...

lorna xxx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yello ERI girls - hope you don't mind me popping in here. So many new names on here now. Jayne (my easter bunny pal) is here so I'm hiding behind her knees just now  

Just wondered if anyone on here was in personal touch with Teresas? She sent me a PM about meeting up for a brew and I've PM'd her back but since she didn't log on for about 10 weeks last time I was trying to figure out how to get in touch with her via someone else if you know what i mean.....anyway worth a try. 

There's a lot of you now isn't there? I wish every one of you all the luck in the world, my whole experience at ERI was positive - even when it was going a bit pete tong for a while, they are superstars in my book.             hopefully thats enough   s to keep you all going for the timebeing  

Caroline xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks,  

There's been some mega posting going on here!

Kirsty - glad Caelan is back on the mend and sounds like you're going to have your hands full from now on!

Woodstock (Carol) - hope the ad's are helping and you're feeling a bit more able to cope with things xx

Katerina -  

Elaine - fingers crossed xx  I'm glad you've been signed off and you can now concentrate on you, have you got any nice treats planned to pamper yourself?

Mimou - All systems go for you...loads of luck for this cycle xx

Lorna - All set for Vegas?  Good luck, will be thinking of you xxx

Jayne - how did you appointment with Dr Thong? Oh and loving the sounds of that cocktails!

MJ - I love hearing good news stories, and it must be a great feeling all those little kicks...enjoy every minute xx

Dawn - I hope the PMT is calming down, and you've been getting plenty of cuddles and chocolate.  I'm reading your symptoms with interest as it'll be me next month!  

Chook - Like Dawn I hope your PMT has tailed off - make sure and treat yourself in the meantime xx

Yvonne - bet you can't wait till your hols, I'm jealous as I could really do with a wee break in the sun.  Hope your mum is ok x

Tinkerbell - congratulations!!!! Great news and hope you get even more good news on Friday xx

Scots Fi - glad to see your doing well, it must be coming up to your 12 week scan shortly....bet you can't wait to see your baby again xx

Carol - nice to hear from you and that you're doing well xx

Jo - 7 eggs is great! Now away and chill out and loads of fertilisation vibes coming your way +++++ 

Nothing much to report here.

Take care all
L xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Dropping in between school and going back to school for P1 curriculum evening (who says teacher's stop work at 3?). In a rush but hugs to Kirsty and wee Caelan and well done to Jo on your hatch of 7 eggs and thanks to Lorna for the message - I'm still bemused by all the immune stuff, but that make some bits a bit clearer.
I'm up for the meet on the 18th, as long as it's after 4pm. Anyone got any idea where we should meet? Somewhere with decent parking would be good.
Off for the weekend and delivering CPD to another school tomorrow evening but will be checking in and hoping to catch up at the meet.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

just a quicky to let you know I had an MOT from Dr Thong today.  Internal scan, internal examination, two swabs taken, 3 vials of blood taken and urine too for good measure  

I've to phone next week for my results.  Can't say he didn't take me seriously.  

Better get tea before the football...

Carol, come out from behind my hairy knees    How are you getting on?

Better go

take care

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a genuine quickie from me for now 

*Jayne* - great news that you have had a full MOT - I felt like that with all the tests I had last week too  Hope it proves helpful 

*Jo* - fantastic news on your lucky 7 eggs  Hope they are now doing the business overnight with your DH's            I also hope your DH is looking after you and you are resting up after your operation, and hope it all went well for you  Looking forward to hearng your news tomorrow 

I've been out and about most of the day and had lunch with DP and his Aunt and Uncle, which was lovely  Today has been a more difficult day on my 2ww though, as I'm increasingly worried it hasn't worked  Probably will drive myself completely round the bend over the next few days looking for symptoms either of PMT/AF or pregnancy   Anyway, will listen to my CD again to try and restore positivity and try to stop thinking every developing spot is a bad sign 

Best wishes to everyone,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jo, hoping your wee embies are being created as I type

and Elaine, the one thing I know (but it's only my opinion) after 6 cycles is that even if you're feeling down - it makes no difference to the result...otherwise all the teenagers I work with wouldn't be pregnant.  It'll happen or not - all by it's own accord so just relax and wait and see      

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks *Jayne*  I think I may be starting to think normally again, if I even know what that is   I'm planning a relatively lazy day tomorrow, but off to see my Mum and get spoiled having dinner with her and my Dad   I've also arranged to see a very dear friend on Friday, who is one of the few people who know what's going on, so I'm hoping that all helps  Had the dreadful realisation today too that I've two friends who share a birthday to organise pressies for yet, and as I'm signed off and they live near where I work (plus don't know about my treatment) I'm unlikely to get them to them in time 

Hope everyone else is having a good evening - I must stop loitering on here 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

OK Jaynes hairy knees are enough for me!   

Your eyes have not deceived you - it really is 3.25am......and I've been sick for about the last 2 hours, but it seems to be passing now  I think this has mainly been due to the chicken casserole in the freezer and yeah well you can guess the rest......so while I'm waiting for tum to settle down again, I thought I'd have a mooch round here. 

Finbarina - I see you've got your 1st cycle through for Nov. How exciting, I wish you all the best in the world as I know how difficult this has been for you to face. You should be very proud of yourself. 

Elaine - just wanted to say I had diddly squat symptoms to go on, so make sure you do as many lovely things for yourself in the next few days - toe painting, magazine reading, ignoring the phone etc. 

Right - more sipping water for me. Cheers everyone xxxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Hope you have all been well, had a break from the site for a while.  I am starting my next cycle on the 1st October (ISCSI).  I have an appointment tomorrow for a scan and to collect the drugs, is there anyone else starting their cycle in October.  

We have decided that this will be our last cycle for a year so going to go with the flow and see what results we get.  To everyone who recently had BFP congratulations, to people already geting treatment good luck and to all those pregnant enjoy.  

Can anyone give advice who recently got pregnant on what vitamins you took etc?

Wishing everyone a good day

Roma


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello  Mimou

It sounds like your FET is similiar to the one I'll be having in November - I had too many eggs too and they had to be frozen.  

Is yours going to be a medicated or natural cycle?  How have you decided to go to blastocyst?  We're due to have a consultation with Dr Raja in a few weeks to talk about these options but I had to press for that and don't feel I know the pros and cons.  I just want to do everything I can to make it successful, and sometimes the doctors etc. seem very laid back about these things...   

I hadn't heard that you needed to thaw 8 eggs at once or 12 for blastocyst - we've got 16 and I hope they'll give us at least two tries  

thanks

Kat


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Apologies for all the short 'me' posts over the last few days.  Promise I will catch up with everyone now and try and not waffle on too much... who am I trying to kid!

I will get my news done first.  After EC yesterday, I spoke to ERI this morning and totally delighted that 6 of our 7 eggs have fertilised.  I think it is the first time in ages that I have allowed myself to feel delighted. I think I have definitely been trying to keep my emotions in check and stay as level headed as possible throughout all this, but so far things have definitely gone better than I had set my expectations at.  Also really want to say thank you all again for your good wishes and support.  Back for ET tomorrow so will see how that goes!

Elaine - how are you doing?  I totally cannot believe that you stayed awake during EC!!!  Vonnie as well I think??  That is still really making me smile!  I was well away, didn't see or hear anything for all the time I was away and just seemed to wake up as I came back into the room!  I remember saying to the nurse how nice it all felt and that was it!  I did throw in a "3, 2, 1 - relax!" just for good measure though!!  I was last in also which as it turned out suited DH in particular well!!  I won't go into the details!!  With the possible exception of Maz(!) I haven't read of anyone on this whole site who hasn't found the 2WW a nightmare.  I think you have definitely done the right thing getting signed off work and also by organising a few leisurely lunches and get togethers.  I hope you can get through the next few days OK but like Jayne said, don't beat yourself up for getting anxious, or not feeling relaxed.  This whole process is totally weird and unlike anything else, so think it is totally totally acceptable to find it hard going.  We kept saying that yesterday - what a weird weird day - made even weirder with the football score last night!!  Keeping it all crossed for you!  Hope having someone to talk it all through with tomorrow will be helpful too.

Jayne - I was in for op at 12.00 so no chance of seeing you in the waiting room I am afraid!  I don't know about you, but I do have an image of most people on here in my mind and you so weren't tall with short hair in my mind!  Funny!  That is great that you got to see Dr Thong so quickly and that he was so thorough.  The only down side from yesterdays proceedings for me, was that it was mentioned that there was still a "tiny" bit of endo around on my ovaries.  They told me really to assure me that they hadn't gone anywhere near it and so that there shouldn't be any risk of infection but had been out of my mind for the last few months because of the treatment process.  Is really good that he is clearly exploring all the possibilities for the pain you have been having.  I hope you are not suffering too much and that the tests will throw up something they can work on for you.  

Dawn – how’s it all going??  Not long until you start your stims!  I am sure you will feel so much better then.  I was quite amazed at what a difference they made – especially with sleeping!  I slept like a log the night before EC as well so felt a lot better than I had done going into it.  My friend is seriously thinking about the Orkney move!!  I am trying to help her make up her own mind, but she was probably quite surprised I was more open to it than previously!  Maybe us FF addicts could set up a wee sideline dating agency – anyone know a nice single bloke for my friend!!!

Carol – I was last of 6 yesterday although I think 3-4 is more normal.  It will be busy again for ET on Friday but hopefully that will mean they have their eye well and truly in by the time they see me!  From what I understood, EC’s seem to be done Monday, Wednesday, Friday although I think Tuesday was also mentioned as a possibility to me at one point – I think Elaine had that?? – so think they are pretty much operating all the time.  Is certainly busy at the moment – find it incredible how many different faces I have seen everytime I am in.

Moonie – thanks for your good wishes.  When do you leave for Las Vegas?  Sorry if I have missed that in your posts… Can’t be long now!  Hope all your tests are done OK now.  How is your FF addiction coming on?  Reckon mine will be at fever pitch the next few weeks although we are going away for a few days next week so that will keep me off here for a bit – maybe!

Karen – good to hear you have worked out a treatment plan for your FET.  Would imagine it has been quite a difficult one knowing what to do, but it all sounds good what you have planned and if you can go to blast that would be great.  We seem to have totally missed out on that chat – I think we just opted for 2 to go back in and as far as I am aware blasts was never mentioned.  It seems to be the way forward so is good that you are able to consider that.  I hope you are feeling better too!

Katerina – Well done getting an appointment sorted out.  It is all very stressful, but at least you now have plenty of time to really work out what the best route is for you to take and hopefully you and Karen can keep each other company on this!

Roma – hi there!  Good luck with your next cycle.  I have been taking Pregnacare supplements in the run up to this cycle.  There is a dual pack that also includes fish oils as well so have been taking these too!  They seem to quite often be on a 3 for 2 in Boots so got a bit of a stock in.  Here’s hoping they are doing the trick!!

Vonnie – hope you are all right and that your Mum’s operation went OK?  

Chook – how you doing?  My DH may disagree, but I don’t think my hormones / mood swings have been too bad throughout this??!  I had a total nightmare whilst on the zoladex for my endo with not being able to sleep, but felt pretty good apart from that.  A couple of times had some amazing tears for no real reason but it did make me feel loads better – better out than in as they say!!

Jan – thanks for your good wishes.  I have quite a few teacher friends and know only too well all the work it involves – you sound especially busy!  I am not able to make it next week anymore but sounds like there are a few in so hope you all have a good catch up!

Maisie / Caroline / Kirsty – hi to you!  Is great to see posts from ERI success stories!  Maisie – you are about the same stage as my sister and she is finally starting to enjoy it all too.  She seems to be paranoid that she is huge and getting quite freaked by everyone patting her bump all of a sudden.  Good luck and enjoy the rest of it.  Caroline – good luck with the rest of your pregnancy – will be a quiet but lovely Christmas I am sure for you this year! Hope you are feeling better today??!!  Kirsty – good to hear wee Caelan is on the mend.  He looks a real cutie!

Finbarina – thanks a lot for your fertilisation vibes!  I hope you are doing OK.  I really do think this site is great for helping you to prepare for the whole process – if a little tricky to keep up with at times!!

Hi also to Donna, Maz, Jannie, ScotsFi – any scan news from you guys?  Hope you are all well and taking it easy!!

Hope that is me well and truly caught up!  Sorry and hi to anyone I have missed!  Heading off to the sofa as back aching a bit!

Lots of love,

Jo xx

(so much for not waffling!!)


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie from me before I go to my Mum's, but I had to check in for *Jo's* news  That's a wonderful fertilisation rate, let's hope there's something lucky about the number 6 for both of us as we also had 6 fertilised           Glad you managed to sleep throughout the operation too - you make it sound such a breeze  I'll hopefully be back on here later after my evening of getting spoiled  but just in case I'm not (my laughter treatment arrived today: a 4 DVD Ross Noble set to keep me chuckling and the embryos snuggling in and sticking nicely ) all the very best for ET tomorrow    That was probably the most surreal part for me, but lovely to see our beautiful little embryos on the screen 

 to everyone else 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Jo, what a great post....I've been a very lazy poster of late.  I'm popping on here all the time but I like to read everyone else's posts.  Think it's called LAZY!         for tomorrow and here's to a great 2ww  

Elaine, not long for you now... the DVD box set sounds like it's just the thing to get you through the last few days          

Am off to my friends tonight...think I'll take some wine    ...you know me!

My tutor has said he can't read my essay until Wednesday night and I wanted to post it on Friday but that looks like ot's out the window now...hopefully I can make the changes Thursday night, print it Friday and get it bound Friday then post it on Saturday.  With minutes to spare before my holiday  

Hope your all having a good Thursday night

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Another quick and lazy one from me (I'm afraid I'm hooked on Hell's Kitchen  !).  So must rush to see what Marco is up to tonight.

Jo all the best for tomorrow and for a good 2ww.

Elaine, glad to hear you have Ross to make your 2ww a bit more enjoyable.

Thanks for all the advice re hormones, they've calmed down a bit (for now) - no tears or tantrums for a few days but another week to go....

Hello to the rest of you, hope you are all well.  
Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me - don't think I could cope writing a huge post like Jo!!

Kirsty - sorry to hear the Caelan hasn't been well, hope he's on the mend and you're getting some sleep.

Karen - glad to hear you've got a date for starting things for FET.  Hopefully AF is easing off and you're feeling better  

Jo - well done you girl for getting 7 eggs and 6 fertilised   Good luck for ET tomorrow - lots of laughing afterwards is the trick!  How's your friend dealing with your sudden change of mind?  Maybe she should wait until the Spring, not sure if moving to Orkney in the winter would be such a good idea.  Like the idea of FF dating agency 

Jan - good to hear you're up for meeting up on the 18th, would be great to meet you a long last!

Carol - can't believe you were up at 3.25am , poor you , hope you're feeling better.

Roma - good to hear from you, thats fab that you've got a date for starting things again.  Wishing all the luck in the world, and lots of    .  Will hopefully be on 2ww in October, but will be here for you through your txt.

Hello and big hugs to everyone.

Might not be on much over the weekend, got my brother visiting. 
Are people still on for meeting on the 18th - from the suggestion, how about meeting for food at the Omni centre - lots of parking and choice of places.  Any preferences - Chinese, Tapas, Pizza, Frankie & Benny's, etc?

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=111060.new#new


----------

